# Whats for dinner?....



## readytogo

Well today was a lazy day,nothing fancy roll of Italian bread,canned apple crumb pie and french quiche Loraine,served with ice cold tea and a nice green salad.
The pie dough is used in both pies so is simple the quiche is nothing more than 3 eggs,1 cup heavy cream, black pepper ,bacon,spinach and slice Swiss cheese on top, pre-baked the shell for a few minutes and then add the mixture cover it with the cheese and bake till is done,1/2 hour or so.The no knead bread is just as simple,3 cups bread flour,1 pack of yeast,1 teasp salt,1 teasp sugar ,a little olive oil and warm water.In food processor mix everything then add warm water a little at a time till the dough comes clean from the side of the processor
it doesn`t take long the dough will be a bit wet,place it in a bowl wet with a little oil and let it rise till double ,punch it down and shape as you like or in any mold,a cast iron pot will do find,baked till is nice and brown and it sounds hollow or you get a inside baked temperature of 180 degrees,done ,is better the next day.
ps.make sure that he oven is hot and the bread mold is well coated with oil or parchment paper to prevent it from sticking .







Enjoy.


----------



## notyermomma

Last night I went shopping in the fridge to make fried rice ... I reached into the freezer for some pulled chicken and found a dab of curry sauce! So it wound up being curried rice instead. I brewed some mint sun tea straight out of my garden to go with it. I do love cooking!


----------



## Genevieve

last night was left overs. hubby had some unstuffed cabbage rolls skillet dish and I had greenbeans and potatoes. with bread

tonite I'm making fish. I think I'll be rolling them in melted coconut oil then in some crushed stuffing mix and then baking and I'm going to make some cheesy zucchini( sliced tossed with olive oil, sliced onions,chopped fresh basil and some italian cheese mix ( it's what I have in the fridge) and then bake, 350 for about 30mins and then add more cheese on top to melt for another 10mins) to go with and always nice warm crusty bread or rolls ( hubby is a bread freak. seriously lol)


----------



## tsrwivey

Well, last night it was a New Mexican casserole I threw together because I needed to use up so corn tortillas & I was too busy to roll enchiladas. I layered corn tortillas, refried beans, enchilada sauce, Mexican cheese, & taco meat. Put cheese on top & baked. Everyone loved it so it's a keeper! :2thumb:

I have no idea what's for dinner tonight, need to come up with new uses for chicken.


----------



## Genevieve

I've been looking for those kinds of meals. like the unstuffed cabbage rolls. it's all the same ingredients but it's faster and in one pan. I have a soup recipe called stuffed sweet pepper soup that I use up extra sweet peppers with. it's all the same ingredients but much much faster than stuffed peppers. anything thats easier, faster and little cleanup like using only one pan/skillet,etc I'm all for it  and I find that those types of recipes can use up the preps easier too. Like most everything in those 2 recipes could be done with freeze dried and canned foods


----------



## goshengirl

Leftovers!  I'm just thankful we have some, because the weather is so nice, I don't want to spend any time cooking, just working outside.


----------



## readytogo

notyermomma said:


> Last night I went shopping in the fridge to make fried rice ... I reached into the freezer for some pulled chicken and found a dab of curry sauce! So it wound up being curried rice instead. I brewed some mint sun tea straight out of my garden to go with it. I do love cooking!


You got me going with the mint sun tea,thanks.


----------



## readytogo

Had leftover rice so tonight I will be making ham fried rice.


----------



## Freyadog

deviled eggs
blackeyed peas
collard greens
fried squash
cornbread
water with lemon


----------



## Urmomma

I've fixed that Mexican casserole. It's a family favorite and adding beans are a good idea. We add a little chopped onion to the layers. Sometimes I use corn and sometimes flour tortillas. Tonight we are having spaghetti. 

I have left over beans and corn on the Cobb. In a couple of days some of the beans will be rinsed, corn stripped from the cob and onion, bell pepper, sweet relish, tomato tossed with Italian dressing. It will make a nice salad. Spent part of the day looking up bean recipes.


----------



## readytogo

*Warning, this could be ugly.*

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2014/07/17/what-exactly-is-in-mcdonalds-french-fries/?hpt=hp_t5


----------



## Urmomma

Orange chicken similar to Panda Express. Didn't batter and fry the chicken just sautéed in sauce over rice. We don't need the calories. Easy and a keeper. Good use of supplies and a little different.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Urmomma said:


> Orange chicken similar to Panda Express. Didn't batter and fry the chicken just sautéed in sauce over rice. We don't need the calories. Easy and a keeper. Good use of supplies and a little different.


1/4 cup orange marmalade, 2 tsp soy sauce, 1 tsp white vinegar. Mix together & toss in chicken nuggets, strips, or pieces for chinese orange chicken.
This is the recipe I use. Good stuff.


----------



## tsrwivey

We're going to try honey chicken over rice made in the crockpot tomorrow .


----------



## hashbrown

Celebrating tonight, bacon wrapped prawns and a ribeye


----------



## Urmomma

Wind song, Panda Express's orange chicken is spicy and wouldn't be good for most children. It has garlic, red peppers, ginger and onions. Ur recipe is nice and I've used it but DH loves spicy.


----------



## Genevieve

I have absolutely no idea what I'm making today lol

since it's still fairly cool I may make some spaghetti with garlic toast. I only have to thaw some sausage for that for in the sauce. I can throw in some peppers and mushrooms while I brown the meat and maybe some home canned chopped tomatoes and then the sauce.

yep. sounds like a plan


----------



## labotomi

Smoked pork ribs, fresh blue lake beans, fresh corn, tomatoes, banana and bell peppers, cornbread muffins.


----------



## notyermomma

As I cook ahead for my mother's housewarming gift, I'm trying to clear out some space in the fridge and freezer to accommodate it all. Tonight I threw together a bunch of old salad bits - lots of greens, tuna salad, some old quinoa, and lots of cheese. Not bad at all!

This morning I dropped off a frozen "mongolian beef" stew, a brick of quinoa/white bean salad, and a homespun lemon dill pilaf mix. I'm not done by a long shot - I'm also making gazpacho, asparagus soup, quiche, and one of my favorite dips. I'm making double versions of most of these to feed me for the coming few weeks too. Life is good.

:yummy:


----------



## notyermomma

hashbrown said:


> Celebrating tonight, bacon wrapped prawns and a ribeye


Wow! What's the occasion? :factor10:


----------



## hashbrown

notyermomma said:


> Wow! What's the occasion? :factor10:


I sold all the units in a 4 plex I just finished building. :beercheer:


----------



## Genevieve

chicken
homemade mac and cheese
peas and carrots
garlic bread
cantaloupe


hmmm reading that apparently today is an "orange" color kind of day! :laugh:


----------



## txcatlady

Pulled a duck out of freezer to fix duck and rice. Also found a bag of small white beans in freezer. Will add leftover ham steaks from last night to cook with them. Not very colorful but husband won't eat veggies. May try a loaf of bread. Hmmm.


----------



## Genevieve

I made veal parmesan with linguine and garlic bread

and that new Ball shaker lid works great with the parmesan cheese jar lol


----------



## tsrwivey

Tacos tonight. Made a double batch so I have enough to make Mexican casserole with tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Genevieve

bbq chicken thighs
homemade macaroni salad
homegrown sliced tomatoes ( yes they did turn!!)
potato rolls for the hubby lol


----------



## Dakine

beef in the solar oven, cooking in 1 can of cream of mushroom, 1 can of golden mushroom, and 1 can of hot diced chile peppers. half a dozen potatoes in the lower pan.


----------



## *Andi

grilled chicken and garden fixings (salad)

(and I did warn the roo first )


----------



## hashbrown

I caught some bullfrogs last night!


----------



## Genevieve

I'm making baked fish, fluffy rice and I made a casserole of zucchini,homegrown diced tomatoes,homemade italian seasonings and parmesan cheese. I have some leftover cheddar cheese bread from yesterday so hubby will be happy


----------



## squerly

hashbrown said:


> I sold all the units in a 4 plex I just finished building. :beercheer:


Sweet! And congrats, that's some very nice construction. :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog

pot roast with onion and carrots
broccoli and cauliflower salad
sliced tomatoes
cucumber
string beans
water with lemon juice


----------



## Hooch

Garlic mashed yukon gold potatoes from my garden with a few chunks of my 2013 first place county fair award winning canned meatloaf...and a boring but tasty enough salad.


----------



## goshengirl

Pot roast! (got lucky finding it on manager special this morning - 40% off due to expiring tomorrow) Good for putting in the slow cooker while I'm working outside in the nice temps all day.

Also: gravy over egg noodles and corn on the cob from the garden - fast and easy


----------



## notyermomma

Appetizer: Kettle potato chips and guacamole

OAMC Mongolian steak over white rice and a big green salad. I'll prolly top it up with a beer for dessert. It's _hot!!_


----------



## hashbrown

I caught a nice mess of bass fried some zucchini, fries made out of our yukon golds, maters from the garden, pickled beets from last year, a couple of pickled jalapenos and hush puppies. I love this time of the year!


----------



## Genevieve

it was saturday and I don't cook on saturdays.

had half of a chicken parmesan sub(hoagie)
16oz water


----------



## readytogo

*Simple and delicious*

Chicken in a fresh cilantro (coriander) marinade and twice fried green plantains with a choice of fresh tropical fruit salad or frozen mango key lime pie for desert. The marinade is nothing more than cilantro, vinegar or fresh lemon juice, onion, garlic, black pepper; it gives the meat a cool refreshing taste, well for pork or any fowl meat, can be compare to lemon grass in oriental cooking.























Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------



## Hooch

ooh....key lime pie looks tasty especially as im eating my...salad...blah..


I like your plates hashbrown..pretty green pottery ones it looks like. the dinner on it looks mighty tasty to


----------



## notyermomma

Spaghetti! 

* OAMC organic grass-fed ground beef from the freezer
* farmers-market tomato sauce from the freezer, the last of last year's stash
* chopped collards via the community garden

Hmm ... I'm starting to suspect I'm a better prepper than I've given myself credit for. The only thing I'm missing here is the Newcastle Brown Ale because I forgot to chill it. Progress, not perfection.


----------



## nightwing

It ain't beef at these prices TVP is starting to look better every day


----------



## Genevieve

I made red beans and rice yesterday for supper. And I have no idea what I'm making today. I'm leaning towards baked spaghetti but it's 5:45 am so that could change lol


----------



## notyermomma

Leftover spaghetti
Leftover tomato-mushroom quiche
Fresh cherries and blueberries

I also went back to my community garden and liberated more green beans and cucumbers tonight. And kale. Sadly, I sacrificed the kale in my own garden to the caterpillar gods.  It's not like I'll go hungry though.


----------



## Genevieve

potato soup with kale and sausage
queso dea(sp?) for the hubby
blt for me


----------



## mamabear2012

Chicken Parmesan (which I burned) and a salad. I'm in a cooking slump.


----------



## readytogo

*Oriental Menu Today*

Try to give our taste buds something different once in a while,with the family approval,
Lemon chicken over steam white rice.







:beercheer:


----------



## hashbrown

Sunday Anniversary dinner at the creek, better than you can get in town!


----------



## notyermomma

A cheeseburger, onion rings, and a cold draft beer. I even got it for free, after some abysmal customer service.


----------



## Wellrounded

Mutton stew and oh my goodness is it good. We had a kill day two weeks ago, one lamb, one hogget and one old wether (mutton). Oldest daughter took 1/3 and we put 2/3 in our freezer. I'm going to can it now that I know it's cooking up so well. We have 3 more sheep, 1 steer, 12 cockerels and 9 pigs to butcher before the hot weather (end of October ish) so the pantry should be looking very good . 

Very few people in Australia will eat mutton these days and you can pick up older sheep for a dollar or two, keep the best for the kitchen and the rest goes to the dogs.


----------



## tsrwivey

Last night we had weiner schnitzel with fresh steamed yellow squash & German potato salad.

Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes, & the leftover squash(I made a double batch).


----------



## nightwing

Real Cowboys don't eat quiche we call it deep dish cheese pizza :laugh:


----------



## Genevieve

something with kielbasa sausage

I have no idea what but thats what I thawed. I could make a casoulet maybe, or I might just fry up some peppers and onions,brown the sausage, throw in some marinara sauce and some bowtie pasta with some parmesan cheese over top.

I dunno *sigh*


----------



## nightwing

Damn leftovers  tired of cooking LOL


----------



## Freyadog

baked cod fillets
chef salad
water
cornmeal muffin


----------



## notyermomma

One of my favorite comfort foods ... white bean and kale scramble. It doesn't sound like much when you look at the recipe, but hoo momma! It has everything. Salt, carbs, crunchiness. And enough fiber to blast a hole through a concrete median. :2thumb: And, of course, a nice microbrew. It's not dinner in the summertime without it.

I also threw together the ingredients for a small tuna casserole to put in the crockpot tomorrow morning ... I make it with lots of cheese, ww noodles, and water chestnuts. The water chestnuts don't do much for the flavor, but it adds a great crunchy texture that can't be beat. I recommend it.


----------



## *Andi

Cornbread & milk ... 

Well ... plus some grapes fresh from the vine, a cuke and a tomato. 

Good eaten.


----------



## notyermomma

The simplest is the best!


----------



## Genevieve

Hubby is going drinking with a couple other supervisors from work today so I'll be making grilled cheese and soup for us today when he rolls in lol

although I may just make me a salad and have soup to go with it.


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> Celebrating tonight, bacon wrapped prawns and a ribeye


this should be an illegal posting, more like torturer:gaah:


----------



## hashbrown

readytogo said:


> this should be an illegal posting, more like torturer:gaah:


It was great! Thinking about going to town for a prime rib to smoke tomorrow. I cut a wild cherry tree a couple of days ago that I can't wait to burn in the smoker.


----------



## Genevieve

I took some ground beef, some rehydrated mushrooms and onions and browned it all. Then I added a can of ro-tel, some taco seasoning and a can of queso blanco that I got at the grocery store ( wanted to try it). I boiled some pasta and once all was done I combined them. It's pretty darn good! Have a loaf of crusty bread for the hubby.

anything with bacon or cheese and I'm happy!  and a bacon cheeseburger and a beer is heaven to me.........


----------



## *Andi

Grilled chicken with seasonal mixed veggie ...


----------



## Toffee

Leftover instant mash with cheddar from topping a pot pie/shepards pie that I am baking off right now.


----------



## hashbrown

I'm hoping this will make 2 steaks.....In the smoker now for a few hours.


----------



## Hooch

Oh my...wow im hungry now...

I had toast this am n coffee awhile ago..salad or bananna till dinner..:/ sigh...

Dinner..humm...i have lots of potatoes to use...i wish i had a cook...


----------



## Genevieve

leftovers. bbq chicken, pasta salad and sliced tomatoes. crusty warm bread ( reheated lol)


----------



## hashbrown

40 oz smoked bone in prime rib, yukon gold new potatoes, candy corn, asparagus, bread and 3 Lienenkugels. I'm injured


----------



## nightwing

chili & beans Texas favorite at least that was the label on the can :gaah:


----------



## Toffee

Leftover knockoff mushroom chicken like panda express. I'm experimenting to be able to make the same sort of food, as my husband loves it and Chinese food in general, but I'm really picky about it.


----------



## myrtle55

Toffee said:


> Leftover knockoff mushroom chicken like panda express. I'm experimenting to be able to make the same sort of food, as my husband loves it and Chinese food in general, but I'm really picky about it.


Wish I could make any of the stuff like that. I have no idea how to make Asian foods, I am stuck in country American cooking.


----------



## Toffee

myrtle55 said:


> Wish I could make any of the stuff like that. I have no idea how to make Asian foods, I am stuck in country American cooking.


We make a lot of curry, but Chinese, even American-style Chinese is a bit new for me. It didn't turn out quite right, but I will work at it some more.


----------



## tsrwivey

Chicken fried chicken strips, mashed potatoes, purple hull peas, biscuits, & gravy.


----------



## readytogo

*Creole Pork Gumbo*

With plenty of Okra over white rice, hot and spicy for me with a side dish of fried okra and a very, very cold one to settle the nerves and apple fritters with plenty of sugar to end it all, what the heck,you only live once.


----------



## Genevieve

today is baked fish, potato salad and sliced tomatoes
NO BREAD FOR HUBBY!! he mowed my berry bushes down. BAD HUBBY!!!!


----------



## notyermomma

Even though payday has come and gone, I still have plenty of stuff left in the fridge and I don't feel like shopping yet.

Accordingly, I made a blob of leftover brown rice with garden veggies (eggplant, zuke, red onion, and hot peppers) some white beans, and a little broth from potato water. Topped it off with knockoff Toby's Tofu Pate and (what else!) a nice cold one.

Somebody dropped off a bunch of early-season apples and pears at the community garden and I brought some home. I may chop them up tomorrow and drop them in the crockpot for a bedtime snack.

:yummy:


----------



## Genevieve

Yesterday I made fried sausage,garlic potatoes and sliced tomatoes.

today I'll be making my homemade hamburger helper. just haven't decided what flavor yet ( stroganoff, cheeseburger,italian or mexican)


----------



## hashbrown

Not to crazy about it, but it looks like smoked trout for us tonight.


----------



## Ozarker

Hashbrown is eating out again, LOL. I'm told I'm getting tuna steak, baked pasta, okra, french bread and salad. I know there is a blueberry cobbler and cream for desert. I'm more in the mood for ice cream, maybe later before bed.


----------



## hashbrown

Ozarker said:


> Hashbrown is eating out again, LOL. I'm told I'm getting tuna steak, baked pasta, okra, french bread and salad. I know there is a blueberry cobbler and cream for desert. I'm more in the mood for ice cream, maybe later before bed.


That sounds a lot better than these stinkin Taneycomo trout! They taste like moss but edible with enough smoke. I would love blueberry cobbler. Will you be attending the social event of the year tomorrow?


----------



## notyermomma

Beer brats on sourdough buns (Oscar Mayer is for amateurs!)

Coleslaw, and grapes. Maybe a dab of Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## Genevieve

I made fried chicken thighs,garlic potatoes and a northwest mix of veggies ( green and yellow beans,carrots,broccoli and red peppers)

today I'm making a skillet "casserole" with sweet peppers,onions,tomatoes,kielbasa sausage and cooked pasta. warm bread to go with it


----------



## Toffee

Last night was sous vide cooked beef rib steaks marinated/cooked in green curry, Mae ploy, sriracha, coconut and whatever else hubby added in there. Absolutely fantastic. I'm glad he convinced me to give him his gift early.


----------



## tsrwivey

Last night we went out to eat for one of the kids' birthday. We ate TexMex at our favorite restaurant. Usually, we go on Wednesday night if we want fajitas since that's when they have fajitas for two for $16.99. We thought the special only saved us a few bucks, boy were we wrong! It was $28.99!  we won't be doing that again!


----------



## Genevieve

today we're having crab cakes, pasta salad, sliced tomatoes and warm multigrain bread


----------



## Genevieve

I made meatloaf yesterday with baked potatoes and sliced tomatoes. I made some cornbread muffins to go with it.

Today is leftover bbq chicken, homemade mac and cheese and probably some peas and carrots. Just some potato rolls for the hubby.

my A1C is up to 5.6 so I have to cut way back on the carbs. so since theres the mac and cheese and the peas and carrots, no bread for me


----------



## readytogo

*Candle light dinner....*

Wife is at her mother&#8230;my in-law&#8230;so is candle light TV dinner in the readytogo household or sandwiches, the kids wanted to open a jar of roasted pork but I over ruled them, not an emergency, just a nice quiet week for dad&#8230;.:teehee:


----------



## Genevieve

chicken teryaki stirfry over some jasmine rice today. nice warm bread to go with


----------



## 101airborne

I'm usually the cook in the family, wife works so hard at her job and I LOVE to cook so since I got off early today I decided to do something different that I hadn't fixed before so I made ( from scratch) eggplant parmesian, some fresh steamed green beans with butter, onion, and basil. Grilled up some sesame ginger chicken breast tenderloins to go with it.


----------



## hashbrown

Caught a nice mess of bass today and my wife made cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Ozarker

Don't know why I read this thread, it makes me hungry! Especially the plate above. 

GF is moving, her daughter's son is going to Iraq on the ISIL thing and she's going to live with her. Both her kids moved out on their own, sort of as they do, so I'm getting back to self survival. 

I think it's going to be just as cheap to go out and eat for dinner, otherwise for one person it sounds like TV dinners. When I'm by myself, eating is more of a survival matter than preparing an enjoyable meal, I'll eat things that may not really go together, fish and beets or have oatmeal on toast and eat a banana. 

Any single guy receipts out there? Otherwise, I need to go find a new GF!


----------



## hashbrown

Breakfast, Fresh pork side meat thick cut rolled in flour and fried in lard, Yukon gold hash browns we put up last winter and eggs.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, hashbrown - now I'm HUNGRY!!! lol

Tonight's dinner was 'canned food night.' The three of us get to pick out our favorite canned food and fix ourselves dinner. 

We've gotten out of the habit of having the occasional 'canned food night', but we need to get back to it. Something for every other week, maybe every three weeks. It gives me a break from cooking (helpful when I'm up to my eyeballs in caulk, working on the house), and it can be economical since the canned food is stocked only when it goes on a big sale.


----------



## Genevieve

Last night I made us both some fisherman's platters ( fried fish,shrimp,scallops),broccoli and some rice

Tonite I'm making orange chicken breasts, buttered noodles and some california mix veggies


----------



## Sentry18

In my house I do most of the cooking when it comes to evening meals. It's not that my wife can't cook, I just get home from work 60 minutes before she does. So it's easier for me to have dinner on the table when the family all rolls in than it is for her. Just the same when she does cook and you can rest assured that a) it will be made from scratch and b) it will be delicious. Last night was one of those nights. She made a chicken pot pie that was so good it disappeared before I could take a picture to post here. Even the pickier kids tore through it. She bought a chicken from a local poultry farm (butchered that day), veggies from our own garden and made a from-scratch light and flaky crust. And if that was not enough she stopped at the orchard and came home with a bucket of apples for homemade apple pie. She also made some homemade caramel to pour over the top. Caramel apple pie is awesome, full of horrible carbs, but awesome. I nearly went into a food coma.


----------



## notyermomma

As my "maximize your food budget" class rolls along, one piece of advice I keep coming back to is for people to clean out their pantry. Pull everything out, dust and wipe down, and inspect all the expiration dates. It's the best and most complete way to know what you have and put it to good use.

Lately I've been taking my own advice, and it's going to be a while before I shop. I went back to basics tonight with my favorite More With Less Cookbook by Doris Longacre. If I hadn't bought it in college, I would have shrivelled up and blown away in a soft breeze. It's still my favorite, and they can bury me with it when I'm gone.

The norovirus is still doing its thing and raw vegetables are out of the question ... so I threw all my salad greens into a big pot of "spinach soup." That was potatoes, onions, the last of a kale plant from my garden, a brick of chicken broth from the freezer, and a cream base made with powdered milk. It's not photogenic, but it's comfort food at its very best.

I have a long way to go with the pantry and freezer shopping before I'll feel ready to hit the stores again. It makes me feel really grateful to my extended family for raising me as a confident foodie and cook. Life is good!


----------



## Genevieve

yesterday I made baked chicken tenders( homemade shake n bake lol), sauteed cabbage ( with onions,peppers and bacon) and mac&cheese

today I'm making crispy crunchy fish filets and pasta salad with warm italian bread to go with


----------



## Grimm

Last night was a basic roasted whole chicken, mashed potatoes and peas. Roo grubbed! She wants peas and chicken tenders for dinner tonight! She isn't much of a carb eater but that is a good thing.


----------



## goshengirl

Yesterday I picked up some pre-seasoned chicken (Perdue, I think, raw chicken breasts individually packaged in Italian seasonings) - I would normally not get that stuff (I can debone and season my own chicken for less), but it was on manager's special for a great price. So last night I fired up a new cast iron skillet, cooked up that chicken, and man, was it out of sight! Sooooo good! Family declared it the best chicken ever, and it was so convenient! Lesson learned - sometimes there are good deals to be had in convenience packages at the meat counter. 

And that new cast iron skillet was a lesson learned, too - a few weeks ago Kroger had a buy-one-get-one free deal on Lodge Logic skillets. How great is that? Just goes to show, good deals can be found in unexpected places.


----------



## Freyadog

Made a chicken pot pie without the crust and served it over hot homemade fresh ground whole wheat biscuits


----------



## Genevieve

made spaghetti with meat sauce and italian bread to go with


we've been eating a good bit of pasta lately. I think I need to add some rice and other starches like more potatoes and some corn thrown in here and there. I love fried corn ( canned sweet corn drained fried with onions and sweet peppers salt and pepper)


----------



## notyermomma

Genevieve, the fried corn sounds fantastic. 

Tonight I went to a professional meeting that turned out to be a potluck. So I had a slice of pizza, sushi, hummus with cucumbers and bread, and a pumpkin cookie. It was a good meeting, and everything goes better with fiwd. I'll bring something next time.


----------



## jeff47041

I got home a little early yesterday, so I deep fried some smoked pork chops with just flour, salt & pepper. Boiled small red potatoes with a few seasonings. Baked an acorn squash. 
In the 2 halves of the acorn squash, I diced a little of the smoked chops, diced a little of the red potato, some carrot, celery, salt & pepper. I thought all of that stuff baked in there would be really good. It was just okay

The next time I get home early, I'm definitely trying fried corn!


----------



## Genevieve

lol I grew up on fried corn. can't believe others have never heard of it

today I'm making fried ham steak, garlic and chives potatoes and some broccoli ( been hungry for it). cheesey bread sticks to go with it


----------



## cantinawest

*Solar Oven three meat chili*

*Solar Oven Three meat chili *and beans for tonight's Chili Cook-off...
And I am going to sample all of the other chilis (20+) and eat a lot of cornbread

It should have been a four meat chili, but I forgot the spicy sausages and so all it will have is just ground beef, bacon and beef roast and the rest of the fixings for a good solar cooked chili...oh well.

I fixed the chili on Tuesday and let it cook for a few hours and will now have it in the Sun Oven for maybe four or five hours on long-slow moderate temp so it will be nice and flavorful for tonight's Trunk-or-treat and Chili Cook-off. I can't wait to sample all the other chilis so that I can find new recipes...


----------



## hashbrown

My wife made Cashew Chicken as a reward for me not being a turd at our parent teacher conference today.


----------



## Genevieve

finishing off the pulled pork chili and making cornbread to go with. I'm leaning towards having a Linenkugle sunset wheat with it all ( yea. I'm a Liney lol)


----------



## HardCider

Venison spaghetti with mushrooms and rolls last night. Oyster and clam roast tonight for the Fallen Navy Seal Foundation


----------



## notyermomma

Church potluck last night. I go to a Buddhist temple so it was all vegetarian - mushroom miso soup, chips and salsa, brownies, pineapple pizza, kale salad ... and we dispensed Halloween candy to the kiddos between courses. Good times. Doing it again tonight, minus the kiddos.

This afternoon I inventoried my freezer and fridge, and I was shocked at how stocked it was. I won't be shopping for quite a while, which frees up some budget for preps (which means I'll be shopping.  ) I wrote out a list of everything in the freezer, and then a separate list of meals I can make from the first list.


----------



## goshengirl

Tonight was bison steak, farm style egg noodles with parmesan, and corn.

Tomorrow will be slow-cooker bbq pulled pork for hubby's birthday. It's a nod to his roots - he grew up on a pig farm.


----------



## jeff47041

The lovely wife And I both will be working late all of this coming week. I went to the grocery store today and got stuff to make meals.

I made a pot of stew, A pot of spaghetti with meat sauce, a pot of Cincinnati chili, and a pork roast this afternoon so that all we have to do is warm up supper all week.


----------



## hashbrown

jeff47041 said:


> The lovely wife And I both will be working late all of this coming week. I went to the grocery store today and got stuff to make meals.
> 
> I made a pot of stew, A pot of spaghetti with meat sauce, a pot of Cincinnati chili, and a pork roast this afternoon so that all we have to do is warm up supper all week.


What is Cincinnati chili?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

hashbrown said:


> What is Cincinnati chili?


It's a thin chili without beans, usually served on top of spaghetti noodles or a hotdog. On spaghetti, a 2-way is noodles and chili, 3-way adds cheese, 4-way adds onions, and 5-way adds those beans we were missing earlier.

If you're from Ohio, you'll probably like it. If you're not from Ohio, it will likely give the runs to you the first few times. Try out Gold Star Chili or Skyline Chili if there's one around you. Alternatively, skyline sells their stuff in groceries. If you can't find it there, let me know and I'll ship you a couple cans


----------



## jeff47041

AdmiralD7S said:


> It's a thin chili without beans, usually served on top of spaghetti noodles or a hotdog. On spaghetti, a 2-way is noodles and chili, 3-way adds cheese, 4-way adds onions, and 5-way adds those beans we were missing earlier.
> 
> If you're from Ohio, you'll probably like it. If you're not from Ohio, it will likely give the runs to you the first few times. Try out Gold Star Chili or Skyline Chili if there's one around you. Alternatively, skyline sells their stuff in groceries. If you can't find it there, let me know and I'll ship you a couple cans


AND it's awesome! 
Skyline chili is the best, but when we make "homemade", we use this little packet from the store that you add tomato paste and ground beef to. It's great, but not as good as real Skyline.


----------



## notyermomma

Aaagh, I have fond memories of Skyline Chili from my years in Louisville. *swoon*

Not so lucky tonight. I plagiarized Genevieve's recipe for fried corn, culling a bunch of random leftovers from the freezer. Corn, ground beef, soo foo, mixed bell peppers, and a little plain yogurt topping. Fresh pear for dessert. Peasant food at its finest!


----------



## hashbrown

AdmiralD7S said:


> It's a thin chili without beans, usually served on top of spaghetti noodles or a hotdog. On spaghetti, a 2-way is noodles and chili, 3-way adds cheese, 4-way adds onions, and 5-way adds those beans we were missing earlier.
> 
> If you're from Ohio, you'll probably like it. If you're not from Ohio, it will likely give the runs to you the first few times. Try out Gold Star Chili or Skyline Chili if there's one around you. Alternatively, skyline sells their stuff in groceries. If you can't find it there, let me know and I'll ship you a couple cans


No beans......the runs! Thank you for the kind offer, but I like chili with plenty of beans and my underwears free from skid marks! :gaah:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My husband is on the deck deep frying catfish and we will have fries, hush puppies, coleslaw, pinto beans and green tomato relish.


----------



## Genevieve

AdmiralD7S said:


> It's a thin chili without beans, usually served on top of spaghetti noodles or a hotdog. On spaghetti, a 2-way is noodles and chili, 3-way adds cheese, 4-way adds onions, and 5-way adds those beans we were missing earlier.


I grew up eating chili w/ beans with macaroni mixed in it. It was a way to stretch it for our family. My brothers could eat a whole loaf of bread at one meal( eating machines) so we had to find ways to stretch the food lol
we ate a LOT of soups ( bean w/ribbles, veggie( with macaroni again in it lol),chicken,turtle,tomato,slippery potpie ( both beef and chicken)), it was a big deal to actually have cuts of meat with all the sides at our house 

tonight is pizza. it's my one day I don't cook at all. you wanna eat, you're on your own lol

tomorrow I'm roasting some pork ribs. just have to decide how and what marinade,etc.


----------



## Quills

I've been canning meat, stew, and habitant soup all day, so I tossed a veggie and barley casserole in the side oven. We'll have it with crusty bread and a cold glass of white wine -- yum!


----------



## hashbrown

My wife worked all afternoon on a batch of bierocks, ended up with 58.


----------



## goshengirl

hashbrown said:


> My wife worked all afternoon on a batch of bierocks, ended up with 58.


I had to look that up. They look good! I'm guessing that they won't all be eaten today - do they freeze well? (looking for good ideas here...)


----------



## hashbrown

goshengirl said:


> I had to look that up. They look good! I'm guessing that they won't all be eaten today - do they freeze well? (looking for good ideas here...)


They freeze very good, but usually not very many of them make it there. We have family in town, they will be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## readytogo

Had some 5 bean salad left over from yesterday (without the seasoning) so I made a rice and sausage pot with them Louisiana style.


----------



## RevWC

Italian hot pepper sausage, green and red bell peppers, onion, and cheese quiche. Make two and freeze one.


----------



## goshengirl

I don't know!!! :gaah:

Spending the day outdoors. I hate having to cook when I come in from a long day and all I want to do is drop. Pizza delivery would be great - if they delivered here.


----------



## Quills

Sorry, goshengirl  We're having pizza tonight.

It's my younger son's birthday, and he's asked that we drive into the city, hang out with his big brother at his apartment, who is at university there, and order in a pizza. Living out here in the sticks, there is no such thing as delivery pizza, and the boys grew up thinking pizza meant the homemade variety -- until DS1 moved out and discovered the joys of pizza delivery in the city 

I've made a chocolate cake to take along


----------



## Genevieve

goshengirl said:


> I don't know!!! :gaah:
> 
> Spending the day outdoors. I hate having to cook when I come in from a long day and all I want to do is drop. Pizza delivery would be great - if they delivered here.


soup and sandwich girl! open a can of chicken and make chicken salad and open some soup and there ya go. or make grilled cheese sandwiches and soup.

I cooked off the pork ribs and I'm making what is basically a mexican flavored pork skillet casserole lol
( yellow rice,pork,taco seasoning,sweet peppers,onions,chopped tomatoes,corn and some shredded jack cheese) warm bread to go with.


----------



## RevWC

Quiche turned out great!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Daughter and her BF came over with all the makings. He grilled steaks, and oven roasted the veggies, she deep fried calf fries and made salad and then baked a spice cake. They told me to just stay out of their way. So I did. A good day.


----------



## Genevieve

SouthCentralUS said:


> Daughter and her BF came over with all the makings. He grilled steaks, and oven roasted the veggies, she deep fried calf fries and made salad and then baked a spice cake. They told me to just stay out of their way. So I did. A good day.


wth are calf fries?:scratch

:laugh:


----------



## readytogo

RevWC said:


> Quiche turned out great!


I`m seating here going thru the postings,haven`t had lunch and now this,please administrator this should be illegal..........
Wow food.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Genevieve said:


> wth are calf fries?:scratch
> 
> :laugh:


What you get when you castrate your calves. Yummy.


----------



## hashbrown

SouthCentralUS said:


> What you get when you castrate your calves. Yummy.


I work cattle on a big farm twice a year and my only pay is the nuts. I havn't convinced my wife yet but my 6 year old son thinks they are the best meat he has ever had!


----------



## readytogo

*Eating and teaching*

Trying to teach the girls that you don`t need fancy bake ware to make good bread also I baked small pork loin ham/Canadian bacon that I cured, made a veg. lasagna and with the left over vegetable I`m going to make a pork curry stew with boil jasmine rice and a cold beer, just one&#8230;&#8230;.tomorrow is taco salad day and sunday is chili dog day,have to use all the vegeterian chili that is not canned,more beer I guess..........


----------



## Genevieve

I made unrolled cabbage rolls lol it has the ingredients of cabbage rolls but just fried up in a deep frying pan. this time I made it with savory sausage instead of ground beef and I have to say I like it this way much better. and since it's just the 2 of us I only used one pound of sausage and one jar of tomatoes. Hubby is nuts for this now ( I've got him hooked!). had warm french bread to go with

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Unstuf...arch&event10=1&e7=Recipe&soid=sr_results_p1i3

the first bread I EVER made was casserole bread ( no kneading lol)


----------



## tsrwivey

Had pizza last night. Tonight hubby ate the last of the beef soup I made the other day, the boys had Mac n cheese & black olives, & I had Cheerios. My tired is tired but the weekend is here! :woohoo:


----------



## notyermomma

Rice casserole, with a couple of ingredient substitutions. I'm happy to say that a lot of it came from my stores (canned and otherwise.)

It's great, and a lot better topped with country gravy. Also made from my stores, soon to be replaced with a MYO mix. I think I'm getting the hang of this!


----------



## hashbrown

My wife made chili to fire off deer season. If I shoot in the morning it will be fried loin for dinner tomorrow night if not I'm guessing chili dogs.


----------



## tsrwivey

Had Thanksgiving today at our house. Greenberg turkey, ham, dressing, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, green bean casserole, macaroni & cheese, corn, cranberry sauce, rolls, Watergate salad, turtle cheesecake, cherry cheesecake, chocolate pie, & banana pudding.


----------



## Jewel

readytogo said:


> Trying to teach the girls that you don`t need fancy bake ware to make good bread also I baked small pork loin ham/Canadian bacon that I cured, made a veg. lasagna and with the left over vegetable I`m going to make a pork curry stew with boil jasmine rice and a cold beer, just one&#8230;&#8230;.tomorrow is taco salad day and sunday is chili dog day,have to use all the vegeterian chili that is not canned,more beer I guess..........
> View attachment 10430


Around here CI is fancy bakeware


----------



## Jewel

I know Thanksgiving is next week but my son works on the day so ours will be a few days later. 

Anyway, I had a little leftover chicken so i made open-faced chicken and cranberry sandwiches. I had some leftover stuffing, reheated and formed into a loaf shape. Wrapped in foil, patted down and refrigerated until firm. Slice thick bread like portions and toast in a CI skillet. (might need to lightly oil but I did not have to). While that's toasting I sliced pieces of chicken and heated in another skillet. Put the stuffing bread on a plate, add the chicken and top with a layer of freshly squished cranberries. Delicious!

For evening tea (dessert) I had some eggnog and a little piece of gifted fudge


----------



## Genevieve

thawed a smoked ham hock. gonna cook up a mess of greenbeans. hungry for some greenbeans and potatoes.


----------



## Genevieve

I made parmesan crusted baked fish, garlic and herb buttered noodles and a mix of veggies ( broccoli,carrots,cranberries,red sweet peppers and endame),french bread to go with


tomorrow is small ham steak, greenbeans and potatoes and crusty bread


----------



## Jewel

We had the last of our Thanksgiving leftovers today, in the form of homemade potato bread and chicken salad with cranberries.

We still have some chicken left which went into the freezer for potpie another day. The carcass will be boiled down tomorrow for stock and the bones to the biggest dog.

Right now I'm cooking pit beans for tomorrow and we'll have sweet cornbread and wild green salad with homemade creamy dill dressing. 

If I can find the cast iron recipe thread I'll post my old and secret Pit Beans recipe there


----------



## notyermomma

Also working on leftovers. We had a curry rice side dish at Thanksgiving, which I combined with some frozen ground beef for extra protein. Added to that was home-brewed sauerkraut and an apple. Good simple peasant food. More tomorrow.


----------



## notyermomma

Operation Clean Out The Freezer continues. Tonight was half a brick of chicken soup, and I cobbled a big batch of aloo mattar from some Very Old Peas.

I've been mystified at the slow pace of this operation, but dinner tonight has me thinking - I don't have much in the way of leftovers in my freezer, just raw ingredients. And I cook for one, which means that I usually _generate_ leftovers with each meal. I'll be emptying my freezer for months at this rate.

First world problems!


----------



## Jewel

I made a Cottage Pie with ground venison and leftover vegetables ... carrots, peas, squash and potatoes. I made the gravy from some leftover beef juice and mushrooms.

For evening tea I made a giant double chocolate oatmeal skillet cookie. I'll post the recipe on the CI cooking thread sometime. 

We're in mourning for my Poppy and giant cookies are necessary.


----------



## hashbrown

My wife made Eggs Benedict for breakfast this morning and stir fry for dinner last night. I'm guessing Richard Simmons will be crying and holding my hand before this winter is over....


----------



## Moby76065

Wild Boar stew!


----------



## Quills

DH seems to be coming down with something, so we'll be having homemade chicken and vegetable soup (with lots of garlic and onions!) and hot biscuits. Stewed fruit with honey and a drop of the highland nectar for dessert


----------



## Genevieve

I plan on baking some chicken breasts and some sweet potatoes and I'm making some fried cabbage to go with it.


----------



## hashbrown

I did the cooking tonight, 7lbs of fresh bass fillets, homemade hush puppies, onion rings, slaw and baked beans.


----------



## Cotton

hashbrown said:


> I did the cooking tonight, 7lbs of fresh bass fillets, homemade hush puppies, onion rings, slaw and baked beans.


Partial to bream myself but that does look tasty! Yum!


----------



## hashbrown

Crappie or a small flathead are my favorites, but both of those are harder to catch this time of year around here.


----------



## HardCider

Venison and crab today. Venison, shitake mushrooms and pasta tomorrow night. Hopefully some duck, goose and oysters this weekend. If not, a pot of vegetable crab soup or yard bird and winter squash. Freezer is choke full. We need to eat it down a little. Can't wait to get the pantry framed in at the barn for storing canned goods.


----------



## hashbrown

I can only wish for good crab here.


----------



## notyermomma

Still working on eating my way through the fridge for my move. It's a very slow process, because I find that I'm taking leftovers and combining them into tasty new casseroles, etc. Thus generating yet more leftovers.

I did better this morning, with a Glorious Overkill omelet. I added swiss cheese, fine-sliced salami, fresh tomatoes, and kale. And used up the last of my polenta on the side. So that's _one_ container out of the pantry ...


----------



## Genevieve

16 bean bean soup with ribbles


----------



## ZoomZoom

Got a crock pot full of beef short ribs. 

Unfortunately, I'm still full from eating a pair of 12-14 oz Delmonico steaks for lunch.


----------



## simplymom

Pork roast cooked on our wood stove, sweet potatoes and broccoli all home grown


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey

Chili made with sirloin I ground myself


----------



## hashbrown

Nuts, that's What's for dinner! I have them sliced and soaking in beer.


----------



## bigg777

Those don't look like any Beernuts I've ever seen before.


----------



## Grimm

I have a half batch of Salsa Chicken soup simmering right now. I am trying to use as many of the leftovers in the fridge as possible this week. Tomorrow is Black Bean Chicken Casserole with the other left over whole chicken.


----------



## hashbrown

bigg777 said:


> Those don't look like any Beernuts I've ever seen before.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Genevieve

fried ham steak, scalloped potatoes and greenbeans. bread to go with


----------



## tsrwivey

Leftover taco fixings & Manwich. I didn't even bother to make anything different with our leftovers, we had leftover taco fixings or Manwich, take your pick.


----------



## gardenshepherd

Home made pizza and my new favourite, pizza dough apple pies, cooked in the pizza oven. Yummy


----------



## myrtle55

Picture of pizza apple pie plz


----------



## hashbrown

Last nights nut fry


----------



## notyermomma

With one kitchen in ruins and the other one as-yet-to-be-assembled, I'm not even pretending to try to eat right. Tonight was a sandwich and cookie at Subway. If I'm not careful, pretty soon I'll start looking like my picture!

Some time this weekend I may commandeer Mom's kitchen to assemble a few freezer meals. Then I could parse them out with my preps and some bag salads and eat sooo much better as I unpack at the new place. I don't think she'll mind.


----------



## gardenshepherd

myrtle55 said:


> Picture of pizza apple pie plz


You will have to wait till next time, there were non left for photo's.


----------



## notyermomma

They tried to take a picture, but it just came out as a big blur because they ate it so fast. :scratch


----------



## Genevieve

bbq ribs, oven baked steak fries and homemade coleslaw


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Rib Crib for our 43rd anniversary.


----------



## jeff47041

SouthCentralUS said:


> Rib Crib for our 43rd anniversary.


Congrats on the 43 years!

Never heard of Rib Crib, had to google it...Now I'm hungry.


----------



## hashbrown

Jambalaya and a split bbq pigs foot.


----------



## *Andi

Beef tips (with onions & mushrooms) with greenhouse salad and baked tator ...

Smack your lips. :


----------



## notyermomma

More takeout. This time it was chicken in coconut curry sauce, with a bonus banh mi sandwich for work tomorrow. When I got it home I found they had given me tofu instead of curry ... meh. 

Still delicious, still protein. I inhaled the whole thing in five minutes flat. Life, as I've mentioned before, is good.


----------



## Snake_Doctor

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
and yes thats mayonnaise to dip the fries in!


----------



## Genevieve

I made meatball soup today and I added some alphabet pasta in it and hubby acted like a little kid about it lol I don't know about him sometimes lol


----------



## tsrwivey

Shrimp scampi, rice, veggies with cheese, & Red Lobster biscuits made at home.


----------



## goshengirl

G - I'd love to know how you make your meatball soup. 


Tonight's dinner was Subway. 
(The town where my son has rifle practice has a little Subway inside the gas station, so we make it a weekly family event. It's our big night out, lol.)


----------



## Genevieve

It's nothing fancy.

Beef stock, add browned and cooked thru meatballs, whatever veggies you'd like and whatever small pasta you like. I season my meatballs with italian seasonings so they really help season the soup and I just add some black pepper.

I find simple is best for soups. All that fuss and fancy stuff is silly. Plain good food is what we like.

I also like to make the soup early then let it set to mingle the flavors and then reheat before eating.


----------



## tsrwivey

Tortilla soup. Got it going in the crockpot before we left for the day. Sure was nice to come home to the smell of dinner already cooked. :yummy:


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> ... I added some alphabet pasta in it and hubby acted like a little kid about it lol I don't know about him sometimes lol


Sorry...

I wasn't aware we men were supposed to stop having fun and stop finding joy in simple things once we reach a certain age!


----------



## Justaguy987

We pulled out the charcoal grill and did steak and baked potatoes. It is warm here right now, warmer than it should be and I am having some major dental work done Friday that will not allow me to chew tough foods for a few months so it was a celebration. The dental work will improve my overall health and allow me to eat better so it can be considered a long term prep.


----------



## Toffee

Mushroom-stuffed rolls. It's a modification of a recipe for Russian Pirozhki.


----------



## Genevieve

Justaguy987 said:


> The dental work will improve my overall health and allow me to eat better so it can be considered a long term prep.


Yes it will and yes it is a long term prep. wait until you're all healed up and realize how much better you feel health wise.
Good Luck


----------



## Genevieve

tonight for supper is spaghetti and meatballs ( see a theme here? lol) and garlic bread sticks. I've been hungry for this for a while now.





I made a BIG batch of meatballs and baked them in the oven and portioned them into meal sizes and vacuum sealed them and froze them.


----------



## tsrwivey

Bacon, eggs, grits, & strawberries. Send me a plate of spaghetti please Genevieve! I love it but hubby won't eat it so I rarely fix it.


----------



## gam46

Scrambled eggs using those I neglected to gather yesterday and which froze overnight. Kale sautéed with garlic, and tomatoes with okra. Maybe rice pudding for dessert.


----------



## Genevieve

I'm making grilled cheese sandwiches but using creamy swiss cheese( laughing cow) spread on them and I thawed some homemade chicken noodle soup out ( it had to be used up)


wish I could make breakfast for supper but the one time I did it hubby threw a hissy so I just handed him a jar of peanut butter and a sleeve of crackers and told him to eat that cuz I don't run no restaurant. He didn't like that either but he ate the peanut butter lmao

I've used it on some kids that didn't want to eat what I made for supper before too. They still talk about it to this day because everyone else catered to them lol Not happening at Auntie's house


----------



## gam46

Tuna casserole. Maybe no dessert.


----------



## tsrwivey

It was hubby's birthday today so our oldest daughter treated everyone to dinner at our favorite TexMex restaurant. :2thumb: Fajitas, enchiladas, fresh tortillas, refried beans, rice. Yum!


----------



## Starcreek

Camp stew tonight -- hamburger meat, diced potatoes and carrots, bell pepper and onions, all sauted in the skillet. Some leftover black-eyed peas on the side, and buttered bread.


----------



## Genevieve

Starcreek said:


> Camp stew tonight -- hamburger meat, diced potatoes and carrots, bell pepper and onions, all sauted in the skillet. Some leftover black-eyed peas on the side, and buttered bread.


sounds good


----------



## Sentry18

Last night I made up one of my favorite old German recipes (I call it that because I got it from an old German neighbor lady many years ago). I cooked 2 rings of homemade German sausage on the grill, cut into 3" pieces and put into the crock pot. I added a jar of homemade kraut, a sliced onion, a sliced apple, 6 strips of fried bacon chopped into pieces, some caraway seeds, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper and a little brown sugar. Cook on low for 3-4 hours. On the side I made up some spaetzle with a cream, butter and mushroom sauce.


----------



## Genevieve

Sentry18 said:


> Last night I made up one of my favorite old German recipes (I call it that because I got it from an old German neighbor lady many years ago). I cooked 2 rings of homemade German sausage on the grill, cut into 3" pieces and put into the crock pot. I added a jar of homemade kraut, a sliced onion, a sliced apple, 6 strips of fried bacon chopped into pieces, some caraway seeds, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper and a little brown sugar. Cook on low for 3-4 hours. On the side I made up some spaetzle with a cream, butter and mushroom sauce.


:droolie: seriously


----------



## readytogo

*Canning is great*

The beauty of canning makes dinner a snap open a jar of chicken and made quesadillas and chicken salad with elbow macaroni by adding a bit of chipotle pepper adds a little bite to it while the pineapple adds freshness


----------



## gam46

Chicken and dumplings with a side of green beans.


----------



## Hooch

...im being lazy..

cereal and maybe some popcorn with nacho cheeze sprinkle later...

I could eat the dogs food too..what!! I make it with ground turkey, eggs and usually oatmeal but I used some bread stuffing to use it up this time..it smells good oh n vegggie broth..


----------



## goshengirl

Tonight was clean-out-the-fridge leftovers. No oven or stove, just the microwave.
One of my favorite meals.


----------



## Starcreek

Tullahoma baked beans (have beef and bell peppers cooked and cut up and stirred in before the beans are baked)
Mixed greens


----------



## RevWC

We went for the salad dinner! Baby romaine, spinach, celery, carrots, tomato, avocado, blueberries, strawberries, sunflower seeds, cheddar cheese, dollop of asiago cheese dressing, and balsamic vinegar and oil to top. This is the best salad I have ever had! Oh yea, all were organic and from Florida except avocado and tomato. :beercheer:

Getting old..


----------



## gam46

TexMex chicken casserole, green salad with cauliflower, canned apricots for dessert.


----------



## bigg777

Still cccccold here in PA, Chicken Cacciatore, last night. Browned off the chicken breast, then sauteed garlic, bell pepper, onion, mushrooms and capers in olive oil, added tomato paste, red wine and oregano to vegs. Allowed the red wine to combine with the paste and reduce, added spag. sauce and chicken and let the whole pot simmer for about 2 hours. Served over Angel hair pasta with Caesar salad, garlic bread & red wine. We had strawberry angel food cake with whipped cream for dessert. OMG!


----------



## Genevieve

I made baked fish,mac&cheese and greenbeans w/onions yesterday for supper.

Today I plan on making baked chicken, creamy mushroom & rice and beets along with the rest of a loaf of italian bread


----------



## camo2460

Tonight we had Broiled Rib eye steak, stuffed Shitake Mushrooms, Bacon wrapped Asparagus, and seasoned oven roasted Potatoes.


----------



## ras1219como

Camo...I'm jealous


----------



## Genevieve

We're having leftover fried cabbage. I made it with smoked sausage this time. I'll also have some garlic bread sticks to with it.


----------



## Wellrounded

Tonight we are having corned mutton and new potatoes. This will be the SECOND corned mutton cooked today as Hubby and Daughter ate the last one within 5 minutes of getting it out of the pressure cooker .


----------



## bigg777

Tonite for my sweetheart, I'll be making a Caesar salad, salt baked potato and grilled or pan-seared filet mignon, accompanied by good Calif. red wine.


----------



## hashbrown

My wife made a pizza in our #14 Griswold tonight.


----------



## tsrwivey

We grilled hamburgers at the property tonight. I think that's the first fresh meal we've had out there. We are usually working when we're there so we have canned soup or something made from dry/canned supplies. We even threw some hickory chips on the charcoal, it was good! We did our Valentine dinner last night at our favorite TexMex restaurant, fajitas & margaritas!


----------



## gam46

For DH who often eats meatless meals because that's what I serve, for Valentine's we had steak, baked potatoes, with sour cream and green onion, and dessert comprising fresh strawberries on sour cream topped with cacao nibs and a sprinkling of sucanat.


----------



## Genevieve

Have a nice pot roast going in the crockpot today. Leftovers after I take out hubby's lunch for tomorrow will be going into some beef vegetable soup


----------



## gam46

Last night was a stir fry using cooked rye berries, carrot, kale, and some of the steak left from Valentine's. Tonight I'm doing a ramen-based stir fry with veggies.


----------



## gam46

Clam chowder with a dessert like last night's, strawberries and blueberries on sour cream for DH and on yogurt for me. All sprinkled with a bit of sucanat. Have you noticed that all main dishes recently excepting Valentine's have been pantry shelf meals? I'm not only rotating stored foods, but keeping recipes for how to use those nice to haves from the shelf.


----------



## tropicdoc

*it's what's for dinner*

Tonight will be slow-cooked BBQ deer ribs, pinto beans with a smoked neck bone and collards from our garden. The collards are still producing right through all of these freezes.


----------



## readytogo

*Meal in a Flash...........*

Thanks' God for the pressure cookers and Crockpot especially in the winter time, I get lazy in winter especially in the cooking area but since all I want to do is eat then I guess I have to cook, overnight I made this turkey breast season with a spicy pack from a ramen soup in the Crockpot, all night in low then this small cheesecake; 1 creamcheese, 2 eggs, 4 tbsp of sugar, 1 teasp vanilla and some caramel to give it some color and taste, about 2 hours on high; make sure to place a towel under the pot lit to keep the moisture from falling into the cake, dinner was just as simple I had 1 big chop which I cut in pieces, 1/2 a onion, 3 cloves of garlic, dash or two of paprika, 2 chicken bouillons, a bunch of fresh spinach,1 can of white beans and a dash of red pepper flakes and black pepper ,cook in the pressure with about 5 cups of water for about 8-10 minutes and Presto a nice Spanish style white bean soup served over rice, cook also in the Chinese steamer. And there you have it a complete meal for 4 with dessert in a flash.


----------



## Genevieve

yesterday we had chicken stir-fry

tonite I made grilled cheese with swiss cheese and tomato soup


----------



## gam46

Since the biddies are producing right through this miserable weather, I chose a frittata. There was cauliflower in the crisper drawer which we'll finish in salad tomorrow and a small sweet potato which should not just dry out. The combination was neither bad nor memorable.


----------



## Starcreek

A pot of cabbage, carrots and onions, with a pat of butter melted on each serving.
A skillet full of turkey kielbasa, bell pepper, and diced potatoes.
Pieces of banana.
A slice of "seriously sharp" cheddar cheese made in Vermont.

Hot coffee to wash it down.


----------



## jeff47041

It's Lent, so no meat for us on Fridays. When I got home there were tuna melts and oyster stew waiting for me..I love them. The lovely one is allergic to seafood, so she had cheese pizza


----------



## gam46

A butternut squash was showing signs of a bruise so it became part of a butternut squash risotto.


----------



## hashbrown

Meat and taters, smoked a 4lb pork roast then glazed it with a jalapeno cranberry sauce, my wife whipped up some mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Genevieve

making beef vegetable soup today and I have some dinner rolls in the freezer that need to be thawed and eaten. I may just brush them with some garlic butter when they come out of the oven


----------



## readytogo

Ok so I loved food and a little history here, on my resent trip to the thrift store looking for a spatula I came across this beautiful heavy copper bowl I pay $4.99 for it, it turns out that it was made in England and at the local fancy store it goes for $100.00,it made my day so I decided to give it a go and made this fancy 5 egg Spanish potatoes/sausage omelet by beating the egg whites it made a nice meringue which made the omelet big and light then I just got more fancy and baked this no knead bread in my faithful cast iron pot ,I actually felt like if I was in a 1800 kitchen in England or Boston.
5 eggs separated,2 potatoes cut in chucks and boil,1 chorizo(Spanish dry sausage)cut in thing slices,1 small onion,diced,3 cloves of garlic,diced,dash of red pepper flakes/black pepper and I added spinach for extra nutrients. In a little olive oil stir fried the ingredients, add then to a bowl with the boil potatoes, beat the egg whites till a meringue with soft peaks develops, adding a little of cream of tartar will help ,beat the yolks and mixed then with the whites then mix all together not too harsh so not to deflated them, at to a oven proof pan coated with oil and fry for a minute or two, them finish in a hot oven till nice and golden, you can grate some cheese on top if you like at the end. The bread is nothing more than 3 cups of flour,1 teaspoon salt, about 1 ½ cps of warm water and 1 pack of yeast, you can add some fennel or rye seed if you like, mix all in a bowl and over a warm water bowl let rise till it doubles in size, about 2 hours, then place the dough in your grease and flour mold let rest for another 30-40 minutes before baking or use parchment paper and transfer to a hot pizza stone or quarry tile, if you use your oven time it to baked the omelet and bread at the same time, with a nice beer this made for a very good meal, we had the other half this morning as breakfast burritos wrap in flour tortillas.
Enjoy.


----------



## gam46

Still on the pantry shelf kick. Pasta sauced with canned salmon in canned Alfredo sauce with peas rejuvenated from dehydrated (perviously frozen).


----------



## Genevieve

alfredo sauce makes everything taste better..............just sayin





lmao!!


----------



## Genevieve

I'm baking some marinated chicken breasts( making extra for another dinner later), roasting some sweet potatoes and making some fried zucchini cakes. Also making some garlic bread sticks to go with it


----------



## hashbrown

I caught a 9lb walleye today, that is whats for dinner!


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> I caught a 9lb walleye today, that is whats for dinner!


You guys have to stop this kinds of postings ,you're going to give me A GOOD HEART ATTACK&#8230;&#8230; :beercheer:


----------



## HELIXX

hashbrown said:


> I caught a 9lb walleye today, that is whats for dinner!


Did you get him a Bull Shoals?


----------



## Balls004

I got some venison minute steaks out for tonight. Chicken fried with mashed potatoes and pepper gravy, green beans, and butter on yeast rolls.

I'm not gonna live forever! Might as well enjoy it while I can...


----------



## Grimm

Made meatloaf last night. Cooked one last night and froze the other for a later meal.

Tonight is sausage jambalaya. Leftovers normally don't last til Thursday leftover dinner.


----------



## Genevieve

Making some baked spaghetti and some italian bread to go with it today


depending on who you listen to we're either going to get 3-5 inches of snow or 6-11 inches tomorrow lol
anyways I think I'm going to make some white bean chili tomorrow along with some cornbread


----------



## hashbrown

HELIXX said:


> Did you get him a Bull Shoals?


Nope he can out of Table Rock

Snowed all freakin day here today. So I gave my wife a break and did the cooking. Everything I cooked came off of our place. I made fried deer loin, candy corn nubbins, Idaho gold mashed potatoes and gravy, pickled beets, and a couple of loaves of bread. Kinda proud of myself.


----------



## HarleyRider

Pan-fried catfish, hushpuppies, and collard greens. :melikey:


----------



## hashbrown

HarleyRider said:


> Pan-fried catfish, hushpuppies, and collard greens. :melikey:


Fried flathead is my favorite! We made some bacon jalapeno hushpuppies a few weeks ago that were over the top.


----------



## Genevieve

fried ham steak, scalloped potatoes and beets


----------



## notyermomma

Tonight was a giant stew pot of my old standby "This Produce Ain't Getting any Fresher." I think we've all had it...

It's different every time of course. Tonight I took lamb bones out of the freezer for stock (the last leftovers from Easter.) In went half an onion, a carrot, half a fennel bulb, a mix of greens, cauliflower, freezer-burned peas, and lots of spices. I served it over couscous with the last of my plain yogurt, ajvar, and lots of hot sauce. I have enough to last me several days.

:factor10:


----------



## tleeh1

Not tonight, but last night....


----------



## Balls004

Fresh gulf coast shrimp and grits with mushrooms, red onions and a roux gravy.


----------



## Balls004

tleeh1 said:


> Not tonight, but last night....


That looked like it tasted good!


----------



## Davarm

Made a pot of stew from sugar cured beef, dehydrated potatoes, carrots, celery, cabbage and brined tomatoes then added a few leftover navy beans. 

Made a loaf of fresh white bread to go with it.

Pretty good, no leftovers


----------



## hashbrown

Came home tonight to ribs and 24 huckleberry cobbler cupcakes.


----------



## tropicdoc

*meats loaf*

Tonight will be meats loaf made with breakfast sausage and ground deer, yellow squash with green onions and cowhorn peppers cooked together and home canned peaches.
Sure are some nice meals described here.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Recuperating from surgery and not much appetite. But last night I dreamed I was eating fresh green beans and new potatoes with cornbread. I woke up chewing and swallowing. My husband thought that was funny but today he picked a mess of green beans and we already had the new potatoes. He cooked them under my guidance along with the cornbread and it was good.


----------



## tropicdoc

*Mex stew tonight*

Supper will be mexican style stew, with deer cubes, green onions, hot banana peppers, celery, garlic, tomatoes and seasonings, simmered for a couple of hours. Brown rice and tea, with watermelon for dessert. The peppers, onions and garlic are from the garden, deer from my hunt in Alabama last fall. I'll be using my own tomatoes in another week or so.


----------



## hashbrown

Beer butt chicken 12 hours in a brine solution, 2 hours in the smoker and finished in the oven. Fried potatoes with bacon and scallions with cinnamon and brown sugar baked Jonathan apples.


----------



## readytogo

Stuff cabbage rolls in a sweet&sour sauce with steam rice and sweet pineapple for dessert


----------



## perpetualsharon

*Roast Sticky Chicken Rotisserie Style* - recipe below

I never marinate it overnight or the 4-6 hr minimum and they are still delicious. I add a little broth to my roasting pan and also throw the neck, liver and gizzards in the pan for flavor. (I do not eat any of this. yuk, but I like the flavor. Besides, why be wasteful?)

I usually buy a bunch of whole chickens when they have them on sale for 99c a pound. Then I roast them and freeze them. When I have to be away, the hubby just grabs a cooked chicken from the freezer, thaws it and warms up in the microwave.

Source: allrecipes.com (my recipe below has been modified from the original)

*Ingredients*

4 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon white pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 onions quartered
2 whole chickens
Chicken stock

_(most of the time, I double the rub recipe. We like it really flavorful and a 1/2 tsp of garlic powder is just teasing)_

*Directions*

In a small bowl, mix together salt, paprika, onion powder, thyme, white pepper, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and garlic powder. Rinse chicken cavity, and pat dry with paper towel. Rub each chicken inside and out with spice mixture. Place 1 onion into the cavity of each chicken. Place chickens in a resealable bag or double wrap with plastic wrap. Refrigerate overnight, or at least 4 to 6 hours.

Preheat oven to 250 degrees F (120 degrees C).

Place chickens in a roasting pan. Pour two inches of stock in the pan. Throw the innards in the pan, too! Bake uncovered for 5 hours, to a minimum internal temperature of 160 degrees F. Let the chickens stand for 10 minutes before carving.


----------



## Balls004

Ground venison and vegetable soup with first try dutch oven cornbread. The corn turned out awesome! Thanks to all that offered up tips on dutch oven cooking a couple of months ago, particularly forluvofsmoke, with your advice I think I'm getting the hang of it! Now if I just had some of the blackberry cobbler that I made last week for dessert... Anniversary is coming up, wonder if I can get another oven? lol

Thanks again guys and gals for the help! That's whats so great about this site!!!


----------



## kemps

I'm way too hot right now and when I get over heated I get nauseated and have a hard time eating certain things so no real dinner for me tonight. Gonna eat a bowl of cereal and maybe a popcicle if I am still hot. Yep, embracing my inner 5 year old


----------



## mojo4

Had a great father's day bbq with the family coming over. Got to fire up the new grill I got for father's day. It's a duel grill and on one side it's gas and the other side is charcoal.


----------



## timmie

nothing except a fresh out of my garden tomato sandwich. delicious!!!! i can't think of anything better on a hot summer night.


----------



## jimLE

*last night..i went with pork chops,ranch style beans,and white hominy..*


----------



## Genevieve

baked some chicken breasts the other evening that I rubbed rotisserie seasoning on so we'll be having the 2 leftover along with some rice from last night. still not sure of a veggie yet. probably beets


----------



## tleeh1

Not as pretty as store-bought, but there's something inherently cool about picking wild blackberries off your own land and baking a pie in American-made cast iron. This was dessert yesterday for the 4th.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I cooked everything from storage and the garden. Home canned turkey from 2013 and home canned chicken broth to make turkey and dumplings. The dumplings and biscuits were made from scratch and new potatoes and green beans from the garden. A pot of zuchinni from the garden with some home canned tomatoes from last year.


----------



## tsrwivey

We're having canned roast beef over some rice & some green beans. That's it. I'm tired & I stink.


----------



## bigg777

I was a very good boy over the weekend, so I'm cooking my wife and I a
rubbed, grilled rib-eye with Caesar salad & a potato of some kind. Washing it down with some good Radius Red Blend and ice cream for dessert.

Simple quick and delicious!


----------



## HardCider

Grilled some steak and grilled potatoes, olive oil, rosemary, salt and pepper wrapped in foil and corn grilled in the husk last night. Tonight, picked crab meat, fresh eggs from the flock in a pie crust and baked in the oven


----------



## Starcreek

Tonight we had a skillet full of hamburger with fresh vegetables from the garden -- tomato and bell pepper. Rice. Leftover squash casserole (crookneck squash, zucchini, eggs, and goats' milk all from our little homestead!). Yogurt with sunflower seeds and pecans. And a glass of ice-cold goats' milk alongside. Yum-yum!


----------



## timmie

hamburger steaks with onion & gravy, fried green tomatoes &squash,peas & beans with a few pods of okra throwed in, and fried jalepeno cornbread. all from our little homestead.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Went for my 6 week post op visit today and got home late in the afternoon. The temp is in the 60s today so I thought soup would be ok.

I decided to go full food storage for this meal. I used 1/4 cup of dehydrated mixed veggies, 1/4 cup dehydrated cubed potatoes, 2 T dehydrated celery, 1 tsp dehydrated onions and 2 T tomato powder. Added 3 cups water and it was done in 30 minutes. Would be good with sandwiches.

Oh, and this was enough for both of us.


----------



## Genevieve

ugh its so damn hot and humid here . I made pasta salad earlier this morning and its been sitting in the fridge getting nice and cold. I plan on doing a quick fry of some thin fish filets and I made some garlic bread earlier today too. so that supper.


----------



## HELIXX

Genevieve said:


> ugh its so damn hot and humid here . I made pasta salad earlier this morning and its been sitting in the fridge getting nice and cold. I plan on doing a quick fry of some thin fish filets and I made some garlic bread earlier today too. so that supper.


What's the temp and humidity?


----------



## Genevieve

HELIXX said:


> What's the temp and humidity?


it got up to 91 with 72% humidity why?


----------



## Balls004

Fend for yourself tonight. That is what we call it when neither one of us wants to cook and we have various leftovers in the fridge. Whatever you have the energy to fix is what you get. LOL

Sometimes you get a really creative meal out of it though!


----------



## bigg777

Blackened, grilled tuna steak over Caesar salad w/ cukes and warm bread. That's a nice dinner on a 94 degree day.


----------



## readytogo

*Lazy day cookig in a rainy day.*

Ok so are you eating healthy enough are you also keeping it simple and easy are you letting your electric wonders do the cooking for you as you play Nintendo or surf the www or out shopping ,well I have the solution for a super healthy power house meal that is just that and more.1 can of red beans ,3-4 fresh pig hocks ,1 potato ,1 carrot ,bunch of spinach ,1 red pepper ,1 small onion ,1 large garlic clove ,2 chicken cubes ,4 cups of water and a dash of vinegar. Cook on high in Crockpot till house smells like heaven and hocks fall apart and served with good artisan bread on the side and a glass of red wine. If you want a thicker soup add a grated potato and cook till thicken some more or no potatoes at all and served over white rice once soup is thicken enough. This was a common meal served in my house cook over a wooden stove in a clay pot especially after hog butchering time ,but also if you don`t like hog meat you can use chicken or beef but the taste would be different. I don`t used smoked products because of the high salt and nitrates in them.







Enjoy


----------



## bigg777

Tonite, it's beef/venison meatloaf, mashed potatoes and greenbeans w/ bacon & onions, along with a green salad. This is the comfort meal my wife requested for her father, who is in hospice care for end-stage renal failure. It's the least I can do.


----------



## camo2460

My Wife cooked a fine meal of roast Pork Loin, split length wise and filled with dressing and topped with Cherry Sauce, loaded mashed Potatoes, and Candied Carrots. Later I snacked on a block of Cajon Hogshead Cheese and Crackers kindly provided by my daughter and her boy friend.


----------



## Wellrounded

Canned sauce and 'needs to be used stored stuff' pasta. Been a long day and tomorrow will be longer, so a quick, easy, stick to your ribs dinner sounds good. 

Saturday will be a slow cooked smoked chicken with home kill, milk soaked corn fed (not GMO) pork chop BBQ kinda day to make up for this weeks ok, but not great dinners .


----------



## Genevieve

ham steak, fried corn, slice home grown tomatoes and I'm leaning towards some garlic mashed potatoes ( envelopes that need using. gonna be in the 70's next week so plan on using another envelope for some potato soup)

hopefully this fall there will be some great sales on beans so I can buy some cases of them. have northern I've been using buy I need to buy kidney ( dark and light) pinto and black

working even more so on using up and rotating thru the food storage


----------



## Starcreek

We ate on the cheap tonight -- a Banquet pot pie apiece (50 cents each on sale at Save-a-lot) and some chips. I got hungry a couple of hours later and made myself a tomato sandwich with some fresh maters from the garden.


----------



## ras1219como

We had breaded and baked chicken breast stuffed with herb infused goat cheese, a spinach salad with balsamic vinaigrette, sage stuffing, and toasted french bread topped with tomato and feta cheese.


----------



## hashbrown

Wood fired fajitas, what a fun evening!


----------



## jimLE

we ate cheap last night.store bought mac n cheese with tuna...


----------



## ras1219como

I made apple cinnamon and onion pork chops with mashed potatoes, stuffing, and salad.


----------



## notyermomma

I think I'm finally on the mend from this flu bug. I made my favorite shawrbat soup recipe from scratch. I had a small bowl of that, and about three bites of mashed potatoes. It's the biggest meal I've had in the last three days, and I was totally stuffed. Very satisfying.


----------



## notyermomma

Last night I had my first bonafide solid food in almost a week. I read that Chipotles sells $3 burritos on Halloween to anyone in costume. I didn't know if I could stomach it, but I just HAD to get out of the house. Once I got there I got greedy and ordered two, and ate half of each! I kind of enjoy the first few days of recovery from a flu, because I eat like a lumberjack.


----------



## Grimm

Since it is my birthday today I have GF chicken and dumplings in the crockpot for dinner. I'll post a picture when it is done.

The chickens got the veggie peelings and scraps.


----------



## Sentry18

Mexican Monday! Ground beef tacos, homemade pico de gallo & guacamole, blue corn chips and melon. Was running low on my Hispanic spice blend, so I had to mix up some more last night. Just too lazy to make tortillas however so I stopped at the Hispanic grocery store. Made fresh daily and delicious.


----------



## jimLE

onion soup mix,with just enough water to dissolve it.put boneless chicken on top of that.corn bread stuffing and corn...i let the chicken cook 30 minutes.then took it out,and turned it over.then cooked another 30 minutes...it turned out great..


----------



## Sentry18

I have 8 fat NY Strips marinating in a mixture of soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, aminos, fresh ground black pepper, minced garlic, minced onion and a touch of liquid smoke. While the grill is heating up I will be making some acorn squash (with fresh butter and lots of it), asparagus sauteed in olive oil with a little bacon and onion, and for the carb eaters long grain wild rice and pumpernickel dinner rolls. For dessert I made some fresh no-sugar-added strawberry sorbet. I should have it on the table about 10 minutes after the Mrs. arrives home from work. I told her I was just going to grill some beef or something. :teehee:


----------



## gam46

Just snacking tonight, but tasty and filling. Southern spread (cream cheese, stuffed green olives, and pecans) on homemade whole wheat herb bread. An apple for dessert.


----------



## jeff47041

Today, I was home doing things around the house. My 18 month old grand daughter was with me. We were out in the yard and I saw the first dandelion of the season!

We picked a bunch of leaves, stopped by the chicken house and grabbed 2 eggs, went in to get cooking.

I started frying some bacon that I smoked earlier this year, and put the 2 eggs in some water to boil them.

We made dandelion with vinegar, a little sugar, water, chopped boiled egg, crumpled bacon, and poured a little bacon grease over the whole mess. 

Nice little lunch that came entirely from our place, and Delicious! If I'd only make my own vinegar and sugar now.

By the way, the lovely wife helped me eat it. The 18 month old hated it. She ate spaghettio's for her lunch.


----------



## hashbrown

jeff47041 said:


> Today, I was home doing things around the house. My 18 month old grand daughter was with me. We were out in the yard and I saw the first dandelion of the season!
> 
> We picked a bunch of leaves, stopped by the chicken house and grabbed 2 eggs, went in to get cooking.
> 
> I started frying some bacon that I smoked earlier this year, and put the 2 eggs in some water to boil them.
> 
> We made dandelion with vinegar, a little sugar, water, chopped boiled egg, crumpled bacon, and poured a little bacon grease over the whole mess.
> 
> Nice little lunch that came entirely from our place, and Delicious! If I'd only make my own vinegar and sugar now.
> 
> By the way, the lovely wife helped me eat it. The 18 month old hated it. She ate spaghettio's for her lunch.


Have you butchered lately?


----------



## jeff47041

hashbrown said:


> Have you butchered lately?


The last time I butchered was in January. Someone called on Friday night and asked if I would help butcher a beef Saturday morning. I already had plans for the morning that I couldn't change, so I didn't help.

Have you?


----------



## camo2460

Broiled Beef Fillet, Bacon wrapped Asparagus, and a Baked Potato.


----------



## Balls004

Our daughter is home from school on spring break, so I'm fixing her favorite...venison chili. She is a happy child now!


----------



## readytogo

Yuca/Cassava with a lemon-garlic-olive oil dressing pair with a roasted pork loin to die for and mango jam cheesecake.


----------



## hashbrown

jeff47041 said:


> The last time I butchered was in January. Someone called on Friday night and asked if I would help butcher a beef Saturday morning. I already had plans for the morning that I couldn't change, so I didn't help.
> 
> Have you?


The last thing I butchered was deer and that was in November.


----------



## Starcreek

_Darned If I Know_....That's the name of it. When we were traveling with a tent ministry back in the early 2000's, it was a dish we ate quite often. Normally it's noodles, tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, and hamburger. Tonight, youngest son cooked (22 years old), and he added black beans, chili beans, and kidney beans -- and left off the mushrooms.


----------



## jeff47041

Starcreek said:


> _Darned If I Know_....That's the name of it.


When we were young, if my mom asked what we wanted for supper, and we said "I don't care", she would make this nasty thing that had cooked spinach, chopped pancakes, and something else in it. (I think it was chopped boiled eggs) whatever it was, none of us kids liked it. But we ate what was made!

Anyway, we quickly learned NOT to say "I don't care" when asked what we would like for supper.

It started off with the name duemoss. Ended up being called I don't care in our house. My kids learned that one pretty quick too.


----------



## hashbrown

We cooked 80lbs of crawfish tonight


----------



## weedygarden

hashbrown said:


> We cooked 80lbs of crawfish tonight


Were the crawfish ordered from a farm, or did you all go crawfishing?

A former student of mine had a grandfather in Louisiana who had a crawfish farm. Her family participated with other local folks from Louisiana and had a big party every June. They ordered in boxes of crawfish and everyone brought a dish to share.


----------



## Sentry18

I have a pork belly that spent 5 days curing in my fridge, 4 hours drying, 2 1/2 hours in my smoker, 3 hours on the counter and has been back in my refrigerator since last night. The Mrs. made a fresh loaf of Sour Dough bread this morning and picked up some butter lettuce and ripe tomatoes. So tonight we will feast on BLT's! Although I primarily focus on the B.


----------



## bigg777

Great minds think alike, and even me and Sentry think alike now and then. Tonight it's smoked baby back ribs at the eatmydust household. Two racks of nice tender baby backs rubbed with my Eat My Dust rub and then smoked for 2 1/2 hours with my pecan and apple, bourbon soaked chips. They are currently roasting in a foil jacket in the oven for 1 1/2 hours and will then be sauced on the grill with my homemade BBQ sauce. They will be served up with red beans & rice, cucumber salad, and avocado halves with balsamic vinegar & salt.

There may even be a Yuengling Lager or 2 served with those ribs.


----------



## Grimm

The makings of my St. Patrick's Day special of Drunken Corned Beef are in the crockpot. Later I'll add the potatoes and carrots to cook. Just before serving the cabbage shreds are tossed in til tender.

YUMMMMMMM!


----------



## Caribou

The corned beef is cooking.

In honor of St.Patricks Day here is an Irish blessing upon you all.



May you always have walls for the winds, 
A roof for the rain, tea beside the fire.

Laughter to cheer you, those you love near you,
And all that your heart might desire.


----------



## jimLE

yesterday.meatloaf mushroom rice,with a touch of sugar for taste.and potato soup.

today.boneless pork-chop the rice and potato soup that was left over

as for supper..undecided so far


----------



## readytogo

I had some left over cured pork belly so with some sausage and a mix of vegetables I made a jambalaya, even the cat`s got into it.


----------



## Sentry18

Yesterday was feast, today is famine. The Mrs. has 6 pans of brownies to make for the elementary school so we just had sliced summer sausage, cheese cubes, raw veggies, strawberries and water. I had a protein shake too. My oldest son said "I'm not hungry" and promptly drove to a nearby burger joint to meet up with his girlfriend. Tomorrow I am making spicy garlic mongolian beef stir fry.


----------



## jeff47041

I guess this is where I should put this:

There is more to the story in the link. I copied and pasted part of it.

http://kdvr.com/2016/03/17/bumble-bee-recalls-31000-cans-of-tuna/

SAN DIEGO -- Tens of thousands of cases of Bumble Bee tuna are being recalled because of possible spoilage that could introduce "life-threatening" organisms or pathogens into the food, the company said.

Bumble Bee Foods announced the voluntary recall Wednesday. It applies to 31,579 cases of tuna produced in February and sent to stores nationwide, the company said.

All recalled tuna cans are marked with a can code starts with the letter T, and have the following "best by" dates:


----------



## jeff47041

hashbrown said:


> We cooked 80lbs of crawfish tonight


That looks awesome!

Last night I boiled crawdads, pan fried some frog legs, Deep fried some mushrooms & jalapeno poppers, and baked some mahi mahi.

I love fish night.


----------



## Sentry18

I just mixed up 2lbs of ground round and 2lbs or ground sirloin with fresh ground black pepper, sea salt, very finely chopped yellow onion, crushed garlic, 1 egg, 1/4 cup of crushed bread crumbs, a touch of liquid smoke, and a touch of Worcestershire sauce. Worked it for quite a while, smashed it into a large ball and now it will sit in the refrigerator until dinner time. Wife made a loaf of marbled rye bread and will fry up some mixed white, yellow and purple onion. Once the burgers are pressed into patties and grilled, they will go on a buttered slice of bread (fried on the inside), add a slice of Swiss cheese, some fried onions, another pieces of buttered bread (fried on the inside) and throw it on the griddle until both sides until nice and crispy. Of course no patty melt is complete without some sweet potato fries and homemade thousand island dressing. 

This is an off the rails meal for us, but one I have been looking forward to all week.


----------



## hashbrown

jeff47041 said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Last night I boiled crawdads, pan fried some frog legs, Deep fried some mushrooms & jalapeno poppers, and baked some mahi mahi.
> 
> I love fish night.


Are you finding mushrooms already!?


----------



## jeff47041

hashbrown said:


> Are you finding mushrooms already!?


Not yet. They were store bought.

I'll start checking in another week. I check my place and a couple of my nephews let me know if they start finding any, so I know to look closer.


----------



## readytogo

Today was a long day so a good standby dinner of fried homemade empanadas(turnovers with a homemade dough) and a nice green mix salad with chocolate bunnies for everybody after.


----------



## hashbrown

Rained out this morning so we sat on the porch and had breakfast as a family. Homemade cathead biscuits and chocolate gravy.


----------



## camo2460

Hash, why do you call them "Cathead Biscuits" they look like regular Biscuits to me, except for the Chocolate Gravy? "Chocolate Gravy"??


----------



## camo2460

Tonight we're having Oven Fried Chicken Breasts, Breaded with crushed Pork Rinds, mixed Steamed Vegies, and a Romaine Salad with Butter Milk Ranch Dressing, and Iced Green Tea.


----------



## hashbrown

camo2460 said:


> Hash, why do you call them "Cathead Biscuits" they look like regular Biscuits to me, except for the Chocolate Gravy? "Chocolate Gravy"??


A proper biscuit in my book is about the size of a cat head thus cathead biscuits. Chocolate gravy is alot like a thin hot chocolate pudding. My Granny always made it for me when I was a kid.  I love the pork rind chicken my wife makes it with the hot pork rinds.


----------



## Sentry18

Tonight we are having smoked Cajun dry rub wings, KFC coleslaw (using a copy-cat KFC recipe minus the sugar), and homemade cheesecake w/ fresh raspberries.

With as hot as it is outside I do not want the oven or the stove on inside this house. The central air does not want to compete for supremacy.


----------



## Starcreek

Last night dinner was from the yard:

Poke salad, lamb's quarters and spinach sauteed in bacon grease with scrambled eggs.

Tonight we're eating some chili our neighbor gave us out of their freezer. Her roommate is a chef by profession, and this is some of her cooking.


----------



## gabbyj310

I just made my grown up kids favorite meal. Home made swiss steak fried slightly with onions,then put back in the skillet ,add green peas and tomato sauce addd extra black pepper and garlic,simmer while you mash the potatoes and heat the corn!


----------



## AmishHeart

Celebrated our twin grandchildren's 11 birthday tonight. One requested homemade mac cheese, the other requested barbeque ribs and mashed potatoes. Three in a green salad for fun. We also made homemade icecream to go with cake. Everyone took turns cranking.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

My hubby just retired and has only been home for a few days. Yesterday he offered to make dinner for the first time ever. This guy is not experienced in the kitchen. I left him to it and kept my mouth shut.

We had a one pot meal of sauerkrout with weinies, onions, portabella mushrooms and dill pickles.

I figure if he keeps cooking I won't have to worry about uninvited guests coming to dinner.


----------



## gabbyj310

Tonight's dinner coming up......BBQ Pork chops off the grill,baked potatoes,roasted corn,homemade baked beans,garlic bread and darn I just gained 10 pounds!!!


----------



## Sentry18

Grilled green onion bratwurst, sauerkraut, fauxtato salad (potato salad using steamed & chilled cauliflower), and spicy garlic & jalapeno pickled green beans. First time opening a jar from last season. I am also working on a fresh batch of sun tea as I type!


----------



## readytogo

Quiche Lorraine with plenty of Swiss cheese ham and bacon a nice salad and for dessert a frozen mango key lime pie .


----------



## Sentry18

We are having a Mexican salad tonight (I don't know the name of it). It's 2 types of chopped lettuce (romaine and iceberg), chopped raw spinach, rinsed pork-n-beans, black olives, chopped onion, chopped tomato, sliced avocado, shredded cheddar cheese, and a reduced sugar catalina dressing. We also hit it with a little Cholula, cumin and Mexican oregano. The recipe also calls for crushed tortilla chips, but we skip that part.


----------



## AmishHeart

It must be in the air, because we're having something similar. I call it taco salad, but with lettuce instead of tortilla chips, and with chicken instead of hamburger.


----------



## myrtle55

Cast iron steak, loaded mash potatoes, and loaded green beans..wish me luck on the steak..I have never done it


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Cast iron steak, loaded mash potatoes, and loaded green beans..wish me luck on the steak..I have never done it


myrtle be careful with that Cast Iron Steak, Cast Iron is hard to chew.


----------



## myrtle55

Just found that out..but..of course had my emergency dental repair kit handy, so took care of the teeth right away!!


----------



## jimLE

today,i fixed up 6 beef patties with beef flavored onion soup mix,mixed into them.now im deep frying potato chips.then i'll be adding ranch style beans with that.once their done..


----------



## timmie

surf and turf for the weekend . t-bone steaks and oysters and shrimp. this weekend is one of two times a year that we really splurge on food. Christmas will be the next time.


----------



## myrtle55

Storm coming in tomorrow and Saturday..high winds and we are in the convergence zone..so cool to only move some potted plants away from edge of deck, put on a pot of stew, made an antipasto..no hurry, no stress..


----------



## AmishHeart

Hamburgers, baked fries, and melon


----------



## hashbrown

myrtle55 said:


> Storm coming in tomorrow and Saturday..high winds and we are in the convergence zone..so cool to only move some potted plants away from edge of deck, put on a pot of stew, made an antipasto..no hurry, no stress..


It's heading your way, rained over here all day long!


----------



## tsrwivey

Roast, taters, & carrots with fried apples for dessert.


----------



## myrtle55

hashbrown said:


> It's heading your way, rained over here all day long!


Supposed to be 50mph winds so battening down the hatches..and b flood warnings


----------



## AmishHeart

carne adovada, tortillas, Spanish rice, black beans, and salad


----------



## terri9630

Something with pork tenderloin. No idea what but it's thawed so I gotta cook it.


----------



## hashbrown

We tried our hand at sushi tonight for the first time. We made spicy tuna rolls, shrimp rolls, and crab rolls.


----------



## AmishHeart

Didn't leave work till 630 this evening, went straight to our grandkids first beginning band concert. At 830 ended up at Carl's Jr. Was starving.


----------



## readytogo

Quick No-Boil eggplant lasagna with garlic rolls ,salad and apple pie.


----------



## Meerkat

Hopefully crow. 

Then just a sandwich today since its hard work day.


----------



## labotomi

Pork Tenderloin cooked in my Sous Vide setup at 140F for 3 hours.
I converted a slow cooker using an arduino for a controller.


----------



## timmie

southern fried pork chops , collards and cornbread , mashed potatoes and gravy .:cheers:


----------



## HardCider

killed and chilled one of our roosters today for a Sunday dinner. My brother is marinating a wild turkey he shot on our farm with his bow.


----------



## hashbrown

The wife has been on an Asian kick lately she whipped up some egg rolls from scratch tonight.


----------



## readytogo

Mr. and Mrs. Hashbrown I beg you not to post pictures of your culinary creations is creating a health hazard in my household.I too love Oriental food ,have a nice jar of kimchee near me all the time .


----------



## timmie

we had fried green tomatoes ,fried deer steaks, and rice and gravy. YUMMY!!:yummy:


----------



## hashbrown

readytogo said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Hashbrown I beg you not to post pictures of your culinary creations is creating a health hazard in my household.I too love Oriental food ,have a nice jar of kimchee near me all the time .


Cooking is a family activity for us. We sit around and dream up things to cook most of which we have no idea how to make. We always muddle through and have a damn fine time doing it.


----------



## 101airborne

Made vegetable beef soup ( homemade) yesterday. That'll get frozen for dinners when we're busy. Today it's homemade chicken and dumplins. for dinners a couple nights this week. Thinking an early dinner with appitizers today. Shrimp, smoked sausage, shrimp scampi, smokey meatballs, boneless wings, mini pigs in a blanket and potato skins.


----------



## hashbrown

Beautiful morning for a fireside breakfast! Bacon, eggs, hash browns and a stack of pancakes served on a white oak slab. All cooked over red oak coals.


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> Cooking is a family activity for us. We sit around and dream up things to cook most of which we have no idea how to make. We always muddle through and have a damn fine time doing it.


We too enjoy cooking ,is actually my stress reliever ,in my Army travels I had a great opportunity to work with a Italian Master Baker/Pastry Chef so I learn a lot and been station in Korea set my taste buds on fire along with my Ex- Mexican family .I enjoy cooking history and preservation, have collected many books and keep my menu change every week so I can see by some of your pictures that you guys really enjoy your food ,it keeps the family together and happy so keep this old Army brad happy and keep posting. Here is a little bid of interesting info....
INDEX OF RECIPES
ARMED FORCES RECIPE SERVICE.
http://www.quartermaster.army.mil/jccoe/publications/recipes/index/full_index.pdf


----------



## 1XJ99

Leftovers! Probably linguine and meatballs
with homemade sauce.


----------



## terri9630

The kid made pizza. What else? She ALWAYS makes pizza.


----------



## timmie

we had stir fried cabbage , ham ,baked sweet potato , fried cornbread , and broccoli with cheese sauce.


----------



## readytogo

Leftover for Sunday.......Lentil veg soup, chili , steam Jasmine rice with Spam in plum sauce or Tofu and veg stir fry with oriental sweet and sour sauce. Work on the old Astro Van today folks, had no energy to cook.


----------



## hashbrown

My momma through down on hell of a nice Thanksgiving feast today!


----------



## jimLE

last night,i prepared chicken in a pyrex dish.i added 1 pouch of onion soup to 1 cup of water.and let it sit untill i was ready for it.got out the pyrex dish,rinsed off the chicken and placed it into the dish.then stired the water and onion soup one more time.and poured in,and over the checken.then nuked it in the microwave for 12 minutes,turned the chicken over,then nuked it for another 14 minutes.it turned out perfect..and i used the onion soup as gravey on the mashed potatoes..also had whole kernal corn with it..now i think of,i should of fixed corn bread to go with it..


----------



## jimLE

tonight will be chicken with recipe secrets onion soup mix,mixed in with it.,instant mashed potatoes,with shredded cheese on top of it. and black eye peas..


----------



## myrtle55

readytogo said:


> We too enjoy cooking ,is actually my stress reliever ,in my Army travels I had a great opportunity to work with a Italian Master Baker/Pastry Chef so I learn a lot and been station in Korea set my taste buds on fire along with my Ex- Mexican family .I enjoy cooking history and preservation, have collected many books and keep my menu change every week so I can see by some of your pictures that you guys really enjoy your food ,it keeps the family together and happy so keep this old Army brad happy and keep posting. Here is a little bid of interesting info....
> INDEX OF RECIPES
> ARMED FORCES RECIPE SERVICE.
> http://www.quartermaster.army.mil/jccoe/publications/recipes/index/full_index.pdf


RTG, I got the index, but no recipes..wonder if I did something wrong? By the way, thank you!


----------



## timmie

blackeyed peas,cornbread ,deviled eggs ,potato salad, and fried chicken.



ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magus

Wild rice, refried beans and string cheese and a baked slice of pork.
Monster mean bean/coca cola cocktail on ice.


----------



## tsrwivey

Leftovers today, tacos (real ones on a corn tortilla with cilantro & lime) & chicken fried rice. Heck of a combination but it beats going hungry. Lol.


----------



## AmishHeart

Beef stew and a big salad with everything in it.


----------



## jimLE

a bowl of my home made beef stew..and yes,my 2 doggies got some as well..


----------



## readytogo

Blood pressure is up and I feel a seizure coming on thanks to hashbrown ,wow what a table, momma is a beautiful Lady.


----------



## AmishHeart

13 bean soup with sliced jalapeno cheddar sausage in it. Cornbread and salad.


----------



## DrPrepper

One of my favorites tonight- SOS on toast! 

Mmmmmmm..........


----------



## terri9630

DrDianaAnderson said:


> One of my favorites tonight- SOS on toast!
> 
> Mmmmmmm..........


I love SOS. I already have meat thawed out to make some for breakfast. Of course we are out of bread so I guess making biscuits will have to be on my "morning chore" list.


----------



## readytogo

Thanks DrDianaEnderson for bringing back some memories, haven’t made SOS in some time, but will soon do. Today we all wanted Chinese but with all the rain I didn’t feel like driving so.
One chicken breast, frozen mix vegetables(broccoli,carots,cauliflowerpppers),, 3 cups of jasmine rice, cooked, 1 cup of hot& sour broth with 1 teasp of cornstarch,3 garlic cloves, 1 onion, 1 tbsp of grated ginger, black pepper to taste soy sauce and 1 teasp sugar.
A little sesame oil in the wok and just stir fry the aromatics and chicken, stir in vegetables, mix broth, cornstarch, soy sauce, sugar add to wok and cook till sauce thickens ,taste for desired sweetness/sourness or spiciness .This is a quick healthy meal that actually fed 4 hungry adults


----------



## AmishHeart

Make your own taco salad fixings tonight.


----------



## hashbrown

A few nights ago we did a reverse seared tri tip, marrow bones, baked potatoes, corn on the cob and sautéed red peppers. Cooked on an open fire and served on White Oak slabs we sawed out while cutting firewood that day


----------



## readytogo

Thanks to DrDianaEnderson because I`m having SOS ,biscuits ,boil coffee , eggs and for desert a big chunk of apple pie and the hell with the rest ,oh and hashbrown haven`t had bone marrow in a very long time, my dear grandmother used to roast them to make consume ,I salt and roast chicken or pork bones for a nice Vietnamese Chicken Soup ( Pho ). I got to find a way to delete you guys from the forum.


----------



## hashbrown

readytogo said:


> Thanks to DrDianaEnderson because I`m having SOS ,biscuits ,boil coffee , eggs and for desert a big chunk of apple pie and the hell with the rest ,oh and hashbrown haven`t had bone marrow in a very long time, my dear grandmother used to roast them to make consume ,I salt and roast chicken or pork bones for a nice Vietnamese Chicken Soup ( Pho ). I got to find a way to delete you guys from the forum.


 I have fallen in love with the marrow lately! I hadn't had it since i was a kid and didn't care for it much then! Day before yesterday the boy and I were out grocery shopping and he came running up with the prettiest little frenched pork rib roast and asked me if i'd cook it for him if he bought it. He pulled the 6 bucks out of his pocket which I refused but it did my heart good to see his passion for food. I brought it home a smoked it over wild cherry it was really a nice cut for $6. I don't know if you're like us we rarely have a recipe we just cook by taste but Ive was wanted to try my hand at the Pho. If you could share the basics sometime it would be much appreciated.


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> I have fallen in love with the marrow lately! I hadn't had it since i was a kid and didn't care for it much then! Day before yesterday the boy and I were out grocery shopping and he came running up with the prettiest little frenched pork rib roast and asked me if i'd cook it for him if he bought it. He pulled the 6 bucks out of his pocket which I refused but it did my heart good to see his passion for food. I brought it home a smoked it over wild cherry it was really a nice cut for $6. I don't know if you're like us we rarely have a recipe we just cook by taste but Ive was wanted to try my hand at the Pho. If you could share the basics sometime it would be much appreciated.


You have a great kid there ,and a good way to start him is with the history of food ,our American history is enrich by many cultures and the culinary basics is a great way to start .My oldest child has the magic of great taste buds and the little one ,right after baking school has a job in the bakery center of a major grocery chain. I learn the basics from my grandmother then while in the service a Italian master chef/ baker gave me some lessons after that and many cook books later I took off ,I cook or baked on impulse but some times I pick a book and make something special ,especially when invited to a friends house that I know they enjoy my desserts or breads. Pho is easy and delicious and once you try making your own egg noddle's you will really discover something new and great for the whole family .This has been a nice conversation .


----------



## readytogo

Left over chicken veg oriental soup turn into a brown rice casserole with added shrimp .


----------



## Caribou

Mashed potatoes, polish sausage, and home made sauerkraut. This is the first meal out of my kraut and I was pleased at how it turned out.


----------



## readytogo

After mowing the back yard, with my youngest help, and using my chainsaw I was beat but we were all hungry, breakfast was early today so; ground beef, Italian dry spices, dry onion, red pepper flakes and one can of pasta sauce. Meat is cooked with all the spices, oh and I added about a ¼ of dry powder milk I had laying around after making the garlic rolls .The sauce is added and the dry milk actually made it nice and thick .I added a cup of cheddar cheese and then the cooked elbow pasta for a quick Mac and beef pasta casserole. The rolls I`m always playing with the dough .In the food processor I added 3 cups of regular flour(bread flour would have been better),3 cloves of garlic,1 tbsp of salt. Process till garlic is ground. Mix 1/2 cup of dry milk, 1 1/4 cup of water, 1 teasp sugar and heat it till warm, add the 1 pack of yeast and dissolved ,with processor running pour the milk and ¼ cup of olive oil till dough cleans the side of the processor bowl ,knead it for a few seconds till dough gets a little warm in the bowl ,sign of a good kneading .Place in a oiled bowl and let rise till double ,about 1 hour ,form into rolls and let rest for another hour. Baked in a 450* oven till golden brown or a thermometer shows 180* when inserted in the roll. Now Rapid-rise yeast has two time-saving advantages over active dry yeast: It does not need to be dissolved in water before mixing, and it requires only one rise after shaping. Simply add the dry yeast to the flour mixture. Heat the liquid ingredients to 120°-130° (rather than 110°-115° for dissolving active dry yeast). In place of the first rise, allow the dough to rest for 10 minutes before shaping. The next rise should take about half the time stated in a recipe that calls for active dry yeast. Hope this is useful. Also by using Mexican spices you will change the dish to a Mexican one.
Breakfast was SOS and waffles with plenty of coffee.


----------



## tsrwivey

Chicken Parmesan, Spaghetti & garlic bread tonight. Cam's favorite!


----------



## bugoutbob

Beef stew with fresh made baking powder biscuits


----------



## readytogo

My new neighbor who lived in Spain for 3 years ,he`s Cuban ,he came to stay here, he loves bread ,and now his daughter who also lived in Spain moved here with her Spanish husband ,hell my neighborhood is getting crowded ,but anyway we always talk about food and how much they miss the Spanish type cooking and since today I had to baked cornbread because we are having chicken chili today I decided to make them a nice big loaf of Italian bread ,I cry when I took it over because I just loved bread but the oven is on again for another corn bread ,got hungry folks ,they couldn't wait for the bread to cool off so they made some sandwiches and they are in hog heaven ,I told them to saved some for the father but I think everybody knows about bread out of the oven never makes it to the table, right ?


----------



## AmishHeart

Since I cooked and deboned and made tons of broth from 9 whole chickens yesterday, tonight we are having chicken pot pie. The crust was a little challenging to fit a 9 x 12 pan, but it does look pretty. I also made a smaller pie pan sized vegetarian pot pie for youngest daughter. Made the gravy using butter, flour, vegetable broth, garlic, salt and pepper, for the vegetarian version. Added lots of spinach along with the vegetable assortment I used in the big one. Our grown kids and their plus ones all come over for Sunday night dinner. We'll have some fresh bread, green salad, cantaloupe, and some peanut butter cookies granddaughter and I made.


----------



## readytogo

Had a early hospital day and had to work on the van and pick my daughter up from work so what to eat ,we decided on pizza ,but homemade so out came one sweet Italian sausage and one cheese only and no leftovers.


----------



## jimLE

tonight will be pork chops,instant mashed taters.and whole kernel corn..


----------



## readytogo

Roast pork loin stuff with Prosciutto di Parma ham ,vegetables ,mash potatoes and apple pie.


----------



## terri9630

Fried chicken. Didn't feel like cooking so hubby is picking it up on his way home.


----------



## AmishHeart

Taco salad. Had an incredibly long workday, then animals to feed and grandkids to tend to when I got home. A lazy dinner, but tasty. I just need to make it through tomorrow, and then the WEEKEND!


----------



## Sybil6

Pigs in a blanket camping style. Mini weenies from the store and Canned dough. Popped a pan over the fire and waited for the weenies to start popping, took the pan off, wrapped them in their blanket, popped them back on till their blankets browned.


----------



## bugoutbob

Chicken pot pie with biscuit crust, wild blueberry muffins for desert


----------



## AmishHeart

Homemade pizzas
a glass of a really good red wine


----------



## readytogo

Today I let the electric pots do all the work ;crockpot meatloaf ,rice cooker rice and green beans in the small crockpot. Lots of rain and very cold today and busy helping the neighbors ,one with car trouble, the ladies across the street had lawnmower issues and I`m still working on my van and now I will work on my body; pain pills ,sleeping pills and more sleeping pills.


----------



## txcatlady

Homemade chicken and dumplings last night. Full batch with two qts. of my canned chickens. Use husbands grandmothers recipe for dumplings. Roll flat. Cut and drop. Had 4 extras for supper. Sent part home with two and kept enough for one meal. Really hit the spot with the cool temps and windy.


----------



## hashbrown

Last night we made tomahawk ribeyes popovers red skin mashed potatoes and marrow bones.


----------



## jimLE

last nights supper..mom ate some beans n spam that i canned 12/12/2016.and i ate some beans n ham that i canned 11/17/2016...it sure is nice to have something like that to eat.on days like this..and not to actually have to cook it..ok,it's official..my home canning capabilities are good..and we're still living


----------



## readytogo

I`m still recuperating from all my mechanical work and since is freezing outside we order Chinese but now I feel really bad after seeing hashbrown menu, WOW….thanks guys....


----------



## Starcreek

I did not realize until I was halfway through dinner that most of it came from us! I just felt like some vegetables for supper.

Sweet potatoes a neighbor gave us from his garden last fall.
Green beans I canned from the garden last summer.
Boiled eggs that were in the chicken yesterday.

The fried corn bread was the only thing that came from the store. (Well, I cooked it, but the makings came from the store!)


----------



## myrtle55

Had beer can chicken from the smoker last night, tried to make bone broth from the carcass...smelled sooo good, ended up tasting like I put water in a dirty ash tray...ugh...lesson learned


----------



## AmishHeart

Chicken tacos tonight


----------



## timmie

meatloaf ,mashed potatoes and gravy , fried green tomatoes


----------



## Starcreek

timmie said:


> meatloaf ,mashed potatoes and gravy , fried green tomatoes


timmie, I could tell you were Southern before I looked at your location!


----------



## readytogo

Crockpot Cuban pork ,rice ,black beans and ripe plantains .Pork was marinade with a mix of vinegar ,garlic ,coriander ,black pepper and right before cooking a light drizzle of sea salt .Has been cooking all day in low and right before dinner into the little oven for a nice golden brown and crispy shin .Wow the house smells like a Cuban Christmas dinner. And for dessert blueberry muffins top with more blueberry syrup.


----------



## AmishHeart

Ready to Go...when my husband and I go to Denver, we always eat at a little place called Cubano. I love the food. I always order the pulled pork and have rice with it. But I can't identify the unusual spices they have on it. Any idea?
Tonight we are having steaks on the Barbie, steak fries, and salad.


----------



## timmie

Starcreek said:


> timmie, I could tell you were Southern before I looked at your location!


AND VERY PROUD OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!artydance:


----------



## hashbrown

Jake making himself a steak sandwich.


----------



## Pessimistic2

timmie said:


> meatloaf ,mashed potatoes and gravy , fried green tomatoes


Fried green tomatoes, fried eggplant, fried squash, fried okra....them thar Yankees don't know what they're missing!

May sound crazy for supper, but I'm polishing off some hash browns, eggs, sausage and buttermilk biscuits, and of course, coffee!


----------



## jimLE

undecided..it'll either be spaghetti with chicken mixed into it.or boneless chicken breast...


----------



## readytogo

AmishHeart, ok pull pork ,and you are making me hungry here but pull pork or Cuban roasted pork is nothing more than sour orange juice ,fresh garlic ,salt all blended together and in a plastic bag or glass or non reactive container marinade the meat for a good day or so in the fridge ,a whole pig would take 24 hours .You can also make the marinade with vinegar. I cook mine in a slow cooker over night ,the bone just falls off ,and for pull pork sandwiches I shredded the meat and with the juices I cook the onions and garlic for a fresh topping flavor. For a nice looking roast to the table I just tight the roast with string cook in slow cooker and then roast with the skin in a high oven till golden and crispy ,salt is a issue with some people but the pork will render lots of juices as it cooks so don`t be afraid of the salt ,sea salt is best and for a original *Spanish* pork ,we only used sea salt ;Cubans added garlic or oregano and in my area ,cumin but try it with the salt first and a refried of onions and garlic ,you will never be wrong. Good Eating.


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> Jake making himself a steak sandwich.


Ok so now Jake is in the game,: surrender: trying to kill ready with the steak sandwich, it runs in the family I see. God Bless that kid ,you guys are doing a great job.


----------



## AmishHeart

Ok Ready,,,,i have some pork roast in the freezer , Definitely going to make it this week. Sour orange juice....do I add a little lemon?


----------



## terri9630

Goat ribs and a baked potato. Started them in the sun oven and finished the ribs on the grill.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> Goat ribs and a baked potato. Started them in the sun oven and finished the ribs on the grill.


Being my own chef (ok, trial and error cook), I use the Internet for recipes and instructions (when all else fails, read the instructions):

http://www.australian-beef.com/Foodservice/Culinary_Center/Recipes/Goat/Smokey_Glazed_Goat_Ribs/

Excellent!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Oh, almost forgot....tonight's feast was broccoli, chicken, rice, cheese casserole, and ice cream. Even the dogs approved, so I musta done ok!


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic1 said:


> Being my own chef (ok, trial and error cook), I use the Internet for recipes and instructions (when all else fails, read the instructions):
> 
> http://www.australian-beef.com/Foodservice/Culinary_Center/Recipes/Goat/Smokey_Glazed_Goat_Ribs/
> 
> Excellent!


Sounds good. I just seasoned, wrapped in foil and put in the solar sport oven for about 4 hours and then a few minutes over a wood fire to add home made bbq sauce and crisp up the fat. Delicious. My dogs approve when I mess up. That's the only way they get any.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> Sounds good. I just seasoned, wrapped in foil and put in the solar sport oven for about 4 hours and then a few minutes over a wood fire to add home made bbq sauce and crisp up the fat. Delicious. My dogs approve when I mess up. That's the only way they get any.


My dogs usually end






up being my "taste testers," one way or the other! With a gator mouth Pitt, and a Lab/Neopolitan Mastiff mix, kinda hard to say "no!" Still puppies, but, um, rather LARGE puppies! At 6 months the Pitt weighs 63 lbs, the 5 month old Lab mix 60.


----------



## Gophfer

Tonight we will have Turkey sandwiches and our main meal will be lunch (homemade chili, cornbread and salad). We have a meeting of Ham operators in town tonight at 1830 hrs and aren't much for eating out. Too expensive for bad food.


----------



## readytogo

AmishHeart said:


> Ok Ready,,,,i have some pork roast in the freezer , Definitely going to make it this week. Sour orange juice....do I add a little lemon?


Lemon can be had if no sour orange is found but both could be to much for some ,if you don`t want the trouble of marinating just slice the oranges and onions and garlic and cook in slow cooker in low over night ,the juices will give you a super tender juicier meat. Pork loin is very dry, well I make a pork loin with sweet oranges and onions in the slow cooker to die for ,then I roast it with orange marmalade to give it a golden color, great looking dish. My grandmother cook with cilantro,garlic ,cumin ,lemons ,sour oranges ,olive oil ,pure pork fat ,sea salt ,pepper ,and on the counter she always had a pesto made with the garlic, cilantro ,olive oil ,salt, after marinating the meat with lemon juice or sour orange she would brush it with the pesto and roasted in a cast iron pot over a wood charcoal stove ,we had no power ,this was her crockpot ,pork and chicken are best done this way, the juices can be a great topping for yucca, another Cuban side dish and great in the morning fried for breakfast. All this is making very hungry. Enjoy.


----------



## readytogo

Since I have some leftover pork ,I`m in the mood for pork enchiladas or wraps with fresh cilantro and lemon garlic sauce ,fresh flour tortillas and a cold beer.


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic1 said:


> My dogs usually end
> View attachment 16358
> up being my "taste testers," one way or the other! With a gator mouth Pitt, and a Lab/Neopolitan Mastiff mix, kinda hard to say "no!" Still puppies, but, um, rather LARGE puppies! At 6 months the Pitt weighs 63 lbs, the 5 month old Lab mix 60.
> View attachment 16357


I have English Mastiffs. They are full grown at 149 and 180lbs.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> I have English Mastiffs. They are full grown at 149 and 180lbs.


Once upon a time my grandfather gave me an "accident pup," half English Bull Mastiff, half Great Dane. Man, I thought that thing would NEVER stop growing! Full grown 180 lbs, 30" neck, and one of the best dogs I've ever had! At 5 yrs old he was diagnosed with epilepsy, and put on Dilantin/Phenobarbital. Worked for a while, but he got to where whenever he had a convulsion he would bite anything or anyone in reach..had to put him down. I cried like a baby for a week, but he was just to big to take chances with.

Lilly, the Pitt, should top out around 85-90, and Bo, the Lab mix should go around 100. Lilly is a purebred "gator mouth Pitt," of which there are actually very few...but she is very large, even for a gator mouth, only 6 months old and 63 lbs. I'm beginning to wonder if she is the "purebred" she is supposed to be! Bo is pretty much right where he should be at 5 months & 60 lbs.

Had an uncle who raised Chows for the military for about 40 years, bred for size & strength. You ever see a frickin 90+lb Chow? Jesus! Would have one but they are NOT good with other dogs, and are very, very territorial.


----------



## bbqjoe

I made a batch of homemade salt of tomato soup.

Somehow salt ended up in the sugar canister.


----------



## terri9630

I've done it. Best bet is to take a taste while measuring. Just to be absolutely sure. Youngest made chocolate chip cookies and put 3/4 cup salt and a top of sugar. Even the pig was smart enough to not eat them. The chickens weren't though.


----------



## AmishHeart

At our Christmas "cookie baking day" we do with the grandkids each year, grandson put a ton of baking powder in a mix. Nasty.
OK, ready to go....in my crockpot for tonights dinner: a large pork roast, cooking in blended oranges, tangerines, and lemon juice; a chopped onion, garlic, a lot of salt, some cumin and oregano. We'll see how this goes with some rice and some corn tortillas.


----------



## bbqjoe

terri9630 said:


> I've done it. Best bet is to take a taste while measuring. Just to be absolutely sure. Youngest made chocolate chip cookies and put 3/4 cup salt and a top of sugar. Even the pig was smart enough to not eat them. The chickens weren't though.


So many things I've made so many times, I don't bother tasting. I just put in the ingredients, cook, and eat.

This type of mistake is a first.
And what a mistake it was.

Smoked chicken wings in the smoker for dinner.


----------



## terri9630

bbqjoe said:


> So many things I've made so many times, I don't bother tasting. I just put in the ingredients, cook, and eat.
> 
> This type of mistake is a first.
> And what a mistake it was.
> 
> Smoked chicken wings in the smoker for dinner.


After those cookies I make it a POINT to double check. Those were nasty cookies!


----------



## terri9630

I have no idea what to make. :dunno: The only thing on the menu right now is a Dr Pepper.:teehee: It may be a fend for your self night.


----------



## terri9630

terri9630 said:


> I have no idea what to make. :dunno: The only thing on the menu right now is a Dr Pepper.:teehee: It may be a fend for your self night.


The kid saved us from starving. She brought me a Dr Pepper and said she had some chicken in the oven. Such a good girl, at the moment......


----------



## readytogo

*Crockpot Pull Pork.*

Made it the other day and forgot it .Nothing but sea salt and onions in the pot ,cook overnight and the meat just came off the bone .Still very juicy, I just crush some garlic, lemon juice and fresh cilantro and pour over meat to make this tortilla wraps. More cilantro and fresh onion is added to each individual taste, salt and also sauces ,I like oriental sweet and hot sauce but a cilantro pesto will work also ,with a cold beer or a nice cold coke is a nice and simple meal.


----------



## AmishHeart

Ready...the pork with the sour orange juice turned out really good! Son and girlfriend happened to stop in and enjoyed it, too.


----------



## Flight1630

readytogo said:


> Made it the other day and forgot it .Nothing but sea salt and onions in the pot ,cook overnight and the meat just came off the bone .Still very juicy, I just crush some garlic, lemon juice and fresh cilantro and pour over meat to make this tortilla wraps. More cilantro and fresh onion is added to each individual taste, salt and also sauces ,I like oriental sweet and hot sauce but a cilantro pesto will work also ,with a cold beer or a nice cold coke is a nice and simple meal.
> View attachment 16372
> 
> 
> View attachment 16373
> 
> 
> View attachment 16374
> 
> 
> View attachment 16375


Now you Dunn it I'm officially hungry grrr lol


----------



## AmishHeart

Thankfully I made a ton of pulled pork yesterday, so we can have it again tonight. Am busy making the morning "snacks" for Saturday's Amateur Radio Tech Fest. Brownies, muffins, cakes...


----------



## readytogo

*Lazy day ,Fast cooking*

Today was one of those days that you just feel lazy ,tired ,bored ,you know a I don`t feel like doing shit day anyway had to visit a friend`s, her mother is very sick and on the way home we stop at the store ,needed milk and juice and since all our meats are frozen I got a small pack of beef for stir frying ,got home and into the Presto cooker it went with crush ginger ,garlic ,plenty of black pepper ,one onion ,stir fried it , then add a small amount of soy sauce; all I had ,dash of fish sauce and apple juice to cover the meat ,let the meat start to boil and taste for saltiness and sweetness ,add more fish sauce or apple juice, the meat should be almost cover with liquid ,seal ,purge and cook for the beef stew minutes ,mine was 12 minutes and dinner was readytogo ,the rice was made ,the black beans came from my canning and a sweet banana for extra fiber. I also have the chicken going for tomorrow Greek style with a marinade of Greek yogurt, salt, pepper, and plenty of curry.


----------



## bbqjoe

readytogo said:


> Today was one of those days that you just feel lazy ,tired ,bored ,you know a I don`t feel like doing shit day anyway had to visit a friend`s, her mother is very sick and on the way home we stop at the store ,needed milk and juice and since all our meats are frozen I got a small pack of beef for stir frying ,got home and into the Presto cooker it went with crush ginger ,garlic ,plenty of black pepper ,one onion ,stir fried it , then add a small amount of soy sauce; all I had ,dash of fish sauce and apple juice to cover the meat ,let the meat start to boil and taste for saltiness and sweetness ,add more fish sauce or apple juice, the meat should be almost cover with liquid ,seal ,purge and cook for the beef stew minutes ,mine was 12 minutes and dinner was readytogo ,the rice was made ,the black beans came from my canning and a sweet banana for extra fiber. I also have the chicken going for tomorrow Greek style with a marinade of Greek yogurt, salt, pepper, and plenty of curry.


I was kinda waiting for a bomb to go off.


----------



## HardCider

Tonight we had wild caught clams steamed in beer. Still have enough on ice for another meal tomorrow. Wife made killer chicken salad tonight for lettuce wraps tomorrow.


----------



## readytogo

The Greek style chicken smells wonderful , with the aroma of curry the house smells like a Indian place ,waiting for the bread to raise and the potatoes to cook.


----------



## timmie

black-eye peas . fried cornbread , drunk chicken and fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Spaghetti with homemade sauce & meatballs, cucumber/tomato salad, garlic bread, cookie dough ice cream, Lambrusco, coffee.


----------



## snappy1

Made burritos with pork roast I canned in 2009 and beans I canned a couple of weeks ago. They were great! Homemade biscuits for dessert with applesauce I made today.


----------



## AmishHeart

Roasted chicken, macaroni and cheese, asparagus, bread and butter, and strawberries.


----------



## readytogo

Crock Pot Pork.
View attachment 16417

Back in my days we did all our cooking in cast iron or clay pots over a wood/charcoal stove, we had no oven or power but everybody got up early, chop wood or kill a chicken or turkey or goat or rabbit, fresh meat, pork was always readytogo preserved in fresh lard but here I have propane and backup electric appliances and I lived my Crockpot. I like to show my girls the old way sometimes. Pork in a cast iron pot or Dutch oven is easy and tasty if done right. This here was a pork loin marinated in lemon juice with dry garlic, onion, pepper, cumin, sea salt and onions, pure Cuban cooking. Mix all ingredients for the marinade except onion poke some holes in meat and pour some juices in it and let set for a day in fridge. In pot with a little lard/oil sear meat on all sides till lightly brown, with some onion in the pot cover and cook in very very low heat till you smell the aroma or 1-1 ½, hour turn over, the meat will be nice and brown, if dry pour a little of hot water and continue cooking till proper internal temp is reach, now I think is 145º,add more onion and rest of marinade ,you can also add mushrooms or other vegetables even make a nice gravy with the juices .I also make a nice chicken or thighs even turkey breast.


----------



## AmishHeart

Have done most meats in a dutch oven, and a lot of times I start with a few slices of bacon at the bottom of the pot. With chicken, I like to add some liquid, some rice, chopped tomatoes, and chopped green chili. Yum. The weather needs to start warming up so I can cook outside again. Not much for barbequing, my husband does that. I used dutch ovens.
Husband is on the Atkins diet this week, so dinner tonight is: beef roast I did in the crock pot with salt, garlic, onion, butter. Also a green salad with lots of stuff in it, beets, garbanzo beans; cauliflower steamed with cheese sauce, and a zucchini bake with tomato sauce and cheese. Just got home from work, so thankful the meat and salad are made.


----------



## readytogo

*Wild game and wild fish............*

So I decided on fish and they wanted chicken one wanted leftover pasta, what a mess. I had the fish in buttermilk for 12 hours and the Cornish hen was marinade on soy sauce, the fish was coated with plain flour and deep fried ,its moist and tender ,the hen was roasted and basted with honey but you can used orange marmalade and a marinade of sour orange juice or a spicy oriental sauce like Korean BBQ, need something strong to take away the gamy taste.


----------



## Justaguy987

St. Lewis style pork ribs and potatoes. It was not tonight, but thought I would share. I really like my new Traeger grill.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Leftovers.....spent all day cleaning debris out of the creek running through the back of my property. And then the pups discovered a 4' alligator, had to get Animal Control out, and they took it down to the bayou canal.....hope it doesn't have a "homing instinct!"I don't need a 'gator running around here...the bounty hunter has two children, a dog, and my cousin brings her kids over here all the time, plus I have the pups....don't need a 'gator in the mix!


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> Leftovers.....spent all day cleaning debris out of the creek running through the back of my property. And then the pups discovered a 4' alligator, had to get Animal Control out, and they took it down to the bayou canal.....hope it doesn't have a "homing instinct!"I don't need a 'gator running around here...the bounty hunter has two children, a dog, and my cousin brings her kids over here all the time, plus I have the pups....don't need a 'gator in the mix!


If this critter has a homing instinct, I would vote for a new custom fit pair of boots, very durable I understand. You did right with animal control, return visit is another story. I understand "CBL" could use some new material for his future holster / belt projects. :cheers:


----------



## Pessimistic2

*'Gator....*



tmttactical said:


> If this critter has a homing instinct, I would vote for a new custom fit pair of boots, very durable I understand. You did right with animal control, return visit is another story. I understand "CBL" could use some new material for his future holster / belt projects. :cheers:


Yeah, I thought about 'gator tail steaks, and boots/wallet/belt, but (a) I don't have any tags, and (b) I do kinda prefer to do things "legal like!"


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yeah, I thought about 'gator tail steaks, and boots/wallet/belt, but (a) I don't have any tags, and (b) I do kinda prefer to do things "legal like!"


Okay, home invasion, had a pistol in it;s claw? OR worst case of suicide you ever saw. Just a few hints from a less the legal mind. :dunno:


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> Okay, home invasion, had a pistol in it;s claw? OR worst case of suicide you ever saw. Just a few hints from a less the legal mind. :dunno:


It has a mouth full of daggers and came at you when "you fell and couldn't get up"....


----------



## Pessimistic2

*TmT & Terri....*



terri9630 said:


> It has a mouth full of daggers and came at you when "you fell and couldn't get up"....


Hmmmm.....well, yeah, considering my relationship with local LE, that MIGHT work....if he comes back, he's seen a bad day! :beercheer:


----------



## terri9630

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hmmmm.....well, yeah, considering my relationship with local LE, that MIGHT work....if he comes back, he's seen a bad day! :beercheer:


Watch that tail. It can put you on the ground quick. And painfully, they can break bones.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Tail....*



terri9630 said:


> Watch that tail. It can put you on the ground quick. And painfully, they can break bones.


Yup....tail is more dangerous than their jaws (well, at least until they knock ya down).......sure is tasty though!!!!:beercheer:


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Speaking of 'Gators....*

Anyone ever watch Swamp People? Pretty good, but gets very repetitive after about 4 episodes....not "boring," just repetitive....it NEVER gets "boring!"

http://www.history.com/shows/swamp-people

Oh......almost forgot, for you "old-timers," remember "MilNet/ARPANET?"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MILNET

Damn I'm getting ooollldddd!!! Aaaarrrrggghhhh! :cheers:

OK, so it's off-topic....sue me!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Jeeeez, not only old, but senile...almost forgot....

Tonight.....The "Weekend BBQ" kicks off......couple F&G friends are bringing two hogs, "Mom" (Paramedic) is bringing a trash can full of macaroni salad, the bounty hunter and his wife are doing the baked beans, and we'll probably have 30-40 people show up from local LEA and Rescue Squads......Me? I'm in charge of the beer/wine (adults), and sodas/GatorAde (kids), and Huggies (for those of a weee age). I'm not exactly sure how the Huggies got thrown into the mix....I think it had something to do with a conversation I had with Mom when I was in an, uh, er, less than sober condition.......


----------



## readytogo

Fish stew, found some frozen tilapia steaks added some sofrito ,wine ,olive oil ,fish sauce,tabasco and presto over white rice and sweet fried plantains and for dessert ,pears in custard sauce.


----------



## AmishHeart

Granddaughter at a slumber party, grandson left for Camporee. Husband and I are going out for a steak and a pint.


----------



## Pessimistic2

readytogo said:


> Fish stew, found some frozen tilapia steaks added some sofrito ,wine ,olive oil ,fish sauce,tabasco and presto over white rice and sweet fried plantains and for dessert ,pears in custard sauce.


Sounds good!

Ever BBQ wild hog?


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Speaking of HOG...*

F & G guys showed up, and I was sitting here on the computer....bounty hunter got 'em squared away though. Got two hogs (small ones, maybe 150 lbs each) in the in the cooker, where they'll roast until morning....everyone else is gonna show up around 9-10 AM, so I'll likely be conspicuous by my absence tomorrow!!! Love BBQ wild hog!! Darn tornado could come through here when I'm on this thing and I wouldn't even know it!!


----------



## Pessimistic2

*OMG.....*

Jeeez, here it is 2:00 AM, and a small army is gonna converge on my place around 8-9 AM.....I'm NEVER gonna get any sleep tonight!!!! Pigs smell good, though....dogs ain't getting much sleep, either! Both of 'em are stretched out by my back door, noses to the crack, one eye open "just in case!" I just GOTTA go to bed!!! Catch y'all tomorrow night after everyone gets stuffed and inebriated and either falls out or manages to drive home with their "designated driver!" (Now ya don't think LE people would DUI, do ya??) Later, y'all!! :wave:


----------



## readytogo

Ramen.
Sometimes we are just to tired or want something different and simple and nothing is more simpler than a bowl of Korean ramen ,prepared properly is a great dish. Our cooks in Korea boil dry salted bones; beef (rare)pork, chicken or fish. Here at home nobody likes fish, well my youngest child she does but not on soups ,I buy the ones that come without the flavored pack ,chemicals to much salt or pepper hot or make my own egg noddle pasta ,the main ingredient here is a Korean ground red pepper flakes or powder the rest can be dry vegetables or fresh ,green onions ,bok choy ,ginger ,garlic actually whatever you like but please stay away from those spice packages. Small pork meatballs ,chicken strips ,eggs ,pork, anything goes ,a good soup base from the salted bones or salted fish or even a vegetable or meat stock from cans will do, I used them all the time. Soy sauce ,fish sauce ,sesame seed oil ,play with the spices and oils .To make the original noddle's you are going to need kansui; a water from Inner Mongolia that contains minerals ,it gives the noddle's a yellowish color and flavors, eggs are find if you make your own. But don`t shy away from a good ramen ,just make it fresh .Now if you want to experiment and feel brave go here.
How to make Ramen noodles from scratch: alkaline noodles recipe


----------



## Pessimistic2

Cousin, with kids in tow, showed up with half of Subway's inventory.....ummmm, I think we're gonna have subs!!


----------



## AmishHeart

Burgers and fries tonight
I bake the fries


----------



## terri9630

Chicken fajitas. The.kid is cooking again.


----------



## AmishHeart

Porkchops baked with horseradish, bread crumbs and butter, cauliflower with cheese,and canteloupe.


----------



## tsrwivey

Making dessert for 40 people for Michael's party so I just roasted a chicken in the microwave, made some mashed potatoes, & opened some cans of corn & purple hull peas for dinner.


----------



## Pessimistic2

AmishHeart said:


> Porkchops baked with horseradish, bread crumbs and butter, cauliflower with cheese,and canteloupe.


Ahhhh, horseradish......kinda like garlic, can't use too much! Love the stuff!
Will it grow at 4,000 ft, in the mountain valley? You know, as much as I like it, I completely overlooked it! Jeeeez, I really AM going senile!!:dunno::wave:


----------



## Starcreek

Wally World marks their meat down in the morning, so I got a deal on some beef ribs ($2.39/lb.). So, I baked the ribs with some homemade BBQ sauce (ketchup, mustard, brown sugar and chili powder), baked the crinkle-cut fries, and steamed some broccoli. Yum!


----------



## jimLE

it was beans n spam day..already had it cooked up n canned.so all i had to do is heat it up.


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ahhhh, horseradish......kinda like garlic, can't use too much! Love the stuff!
> Will it grow at 4,000 ft, in the mountain valley? You know, as much as I like it, I completely overlooked it! Jeeeez, I really AM going senile!!:dunno::wave:


I was engaged to an Italian Lady and trust me, you can use too much garlic!!!


----------



## AmishHeart

Tonight is carne adovada, tortillas, black beans and rice, salad.

Hey RTG....I'm heading out next week with husband to Denver...he goes to a hospital there every few months for his lung issues. While there, I pick up dinner most nights at Cubano, a little Cuban place. Not fancy, good pork with black beans and rice.


----------



## Pessimistic2

AmishHeart said:


> Tonight is carne adovada, tortillas, black beans and rice, salad. Hey RTG....I'm heading out next week with husband to Denver...he goes to a hospital there every few months for his lung issues. While there, I pick up dinner most nights at Cubano, a little Cuban place. Not fancy, good pork with black beans and rice.


Going to Denver....try this place, you'll love it!!! :wave:
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...0326-Frijoles_Colorado-Lakewood_Colorado.html


----------



## AmishHeart

Looks very yummy, but I'm at the mercy of "grab and go" in downtown Denver. He'll be at the hospital there.


----------



## hashbrown

We cooked sausage gravy, homemade biscuits, eggs, sausages and hash browns over a red oak fire this morning.


----------



## Pessimistic2

hashbrown said:


> We cooked sausage gravy, homemade biscuits, eggs, sausages and hash browns over a red oak fire this morning.
> View attachment 16975
> View attachment 16976
> View attachment 16977
> View attachment 16978


Awwww, come onnnn....jeez, it's 12:30 AM, now you made me wanna go to the kitchen and get busy. Damn, that looks good! Bet everyone loved it!!!
artydance:


----------



## readytogo

Egg Rolls ,simple and full of goodness but this are not the kind you get in oriental places or buy and fry this are Steam Cabbage Rolls ,no flour no frying to junk and with a good oriental sauce ,wow what a meal they make and you can eat them all day.
Make them with pork, shrimp ,chicken just like a regular egg roll but in a cabbage roll with the same spices. Here is how simple.
Steam cabbage eggroll hmmhmm good 




I also make them in Rice Paper but is a little more work.




And this You Tube channel (Food Wishes)has great cooking stuff.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Dinner....*

Take-out from the Chinese/Mongolian Restaurant.
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...ved=0ahUKEwjKjpTWps_TAhXHQCYKHcqFBMIQoioIdTAK

Me, I love the Pepper Steak, Shrimp, and Mushrooms, Cousin likes the Mongolian Beef, God knows what the kids will order! :dunno:


----------



## JayJay

Maybe I'm wrong but I thought this topic started as a sharing recipe sort of post for us stockpilers for using our stockpiles in our recipes.
We are now actually sharing where we eat out??
AHHHH, now I know why I haven't stopped by much.


----------



## Pessimistic2

JayJay said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I thought this topic started as a sharing recipe sort of post for us stockpilers for using our stockpiles in our recipes.
> We are now actually sharing where we eat out??
> AHHHH, now I know why I haven't stopped by much.


Well, it says "What's for dinner!"


----------



## jimLE

boneless chicken breast,mashed taters,and early peas..


----------



## phideaux

We had stuffed pork chops.... awesome
Mashed taters..... awesome
White beans...... awesome
Creamy cold slaw...... awesome 

Sweet tea,
Fried cornbread.



B U T .....its sitting right below my sternum , like an anvil...uuuugghh

ZANTAC night for sure.

Jim


----------



## terri9630

Just pizza tonight. Mostly from food storage even.


----------



## readytogo

What`s for Dinner is basically what you eat for dinner so if you can shared you views on the meal or the recipe here it would be ok in my view ,there is nothing wrong with a good picture either ,survival foods should be posted in another post ,oriented to more Rambonian recipes front tree barks and dried mutton. Not only we happen to think we are peppers but we are also civilize people and a god dinner is a good dinner folks .
Used of dry hard Spanish sausage. Dry Spanish sausage will last a long time properly stored and no preservatives here as well I just made dinner in the same time it takes to cook long grain rice in a cast iron pot. Peel the skin of the sausage ,cut into little chunks and refried with a bell pepper, onion ,garlic ,olive oil ,olives ,black pepper ,dash of tabasco (optional ),I make a blend of all this spices and refrigerate as needed ,the aroma and color is great ,especially by using red bell peppers. With 2 cups of long grain rice goes 4 cups of liquid ,beer ,water ,wine or combinations ,salt to taste or chicken bouillon or stock .You can used any can beans you like ,corn , mix vegetables ,etc. .My Puerto Rican mother in law used canned Gandules( pigeon pea) a very typical Puerto Rican dish usually served during the holidays
Gandules and Rice is call in Spain is traditional made with sea food also and in Louisiana is a simple Jambalalla ,a dish with French ,Spanish ,African ,Caribbean influences and with a simple dry sausage .A great survival food.


----------



## Meerkat

I forgot which thread I'm on. 

We had beans, collards we canned and cornbread. Keeping it simple this week. May have pancakes for supper with real maple syrup.


----------



## AmishHeart

We had tbones, salad, baked potato. Also made Amish noodles with chicken for mom. She's missing teeth and has a hard time with steak.


----------



## Pessimistic2

The good ole standby....meatloaf, mashed potatoes, sweet peas, cucumber salad, and peach cobbler. :yummy:


----------



## timmie

today is our anniversary , so we are going out to eat .since i have plenty of chicken and pork we are getting ribeye ,baked potato , and salad. and jb and coke when we get home.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pessimistic2

Congrats Timmie....have fun, watch out for that JB, though, it'll sneak up on ya!! 

Me....leftovers...unless cousin(s)/kids show up, then it's anybody's guess! :beercheer:


----------



## AmishHeart

Cooked like crazy yesterday for daughter's college graduation and other daughter's birthday. The girls picked the menu, and we had a housefull and a yard full of people. We had hamburgers, shrimp shishkabob for the vegetarians, veggie shishkabob for the vegans (I did say college friends), also...mashed potatoes, macaroni and cheese, pico de gallo and chips, roasted corn on the cob, strawberry shortcake, chocolate cake, homemade ice cream.
Need to figure out dinner tonight...do have some burgers left over, but not enough.


----------



## readytogo

You come home tired and don`t want to eat fast food ,well here is your healthy solution.One chicken breast, one bag of frozen veggies, one big sweet onion, 2 cups of cook jasmine rice and Chinese sauce and dinner is served in minutes. In a cast iron pot or wok fried meat, this works great with thin slice pork or beef also, very little oil to none, for a deeper oriental flavor use sesame oil and there is no need to marinated either. Just drop meat and cook with onion, then add the frozen veggies, you will have some liquid, if you want a thicker sauce removed it and mix with a little corn starch, once the veggies are hot add your Chinese sauce homemade or store ,this dish goes great with a Thai spicy sauce or a sweet-sour too. Add the corn starch water for a thicker sauce if you like; you can also add fish and shrimps to this for a very nice dish .Served hot over rice with a nice cold beer or hot green tea. This is actually a fast food type, if you have an outdoor burner type you can make this in seconds once the rice is made and the beauty is that no salt is use the spiciness of the sauce will do .I make some for later and freeze it without the added sauce for instant TV dinners too. Enjoy.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Shrimp Alfredo, salad, and the ever present pot of coffee. :yummy:


----------



## timmie

fried chicken strips , fried green tomatoes, little red potatoes, and cheese and mac.


----------



## Pessimistic2

BLTs, tomato soup, Longhorn Cheese/Ranch Dip, and more coffee!


----------



## jimLE

tonight is home made meatloaf night..thinking of having mashed tater and green beans with it..


----------



## AmishHeart

Steak, steak fries, salad. Need to make something soft for mom to eat. Missing teeth.


----------



## Sentry18

My wife made a dish that combined sliced grilled sausage, fresh quartered brussel sprouts, chopped onion, and chopped bacon fried in butter. It was quite good.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Chicken and Broccoli Cream Cheese Alfredo with Pasta in the slow cooker.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Gool ole Baked Beans, hot dogs, green salad, and potato salad. Oh, and another pot of coffee!! :yummy:

Kinda wish I was at Tank__Girl's, though....sounds good!! :2thumb:


----------



## Justaguy987

smoked chicken wings and potato salad, I may have cooked, but I sure love my wife. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Sentry18

Grain free chicken parmesan with zoodles and marinara.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Beef Ravioli out of the can, into the microwave....I'm to lazy to cook tonight! Macaroni salad (from the Wally World Deli). Too durn hot to be cooking! Still 87 degrees and rising, I think...feels like it anyway!


----------



## AmishHeart

Leftover ribs, london broil with teriyaki sauce, broccoli, cantaloupe, mixed green salad.
Husband is back on Atkins.


----------



## timmie

red hots and sauerkraut ,and fresh stewed squash with onion and cheese , and fresh blueberry cobbler.


----------



## terri9630

Kid said she was making spaghetti. I don't have any yet but I can smell garlic.


----------



## Davarm

Had a pot of okra and tomatoes with cornbread(fresh ground corn), those from the south will know about that.

Great Stuff, a meal in itself...


----------



## Pessimistic2

Davarm said:


> Had a pot of okra and tomatoes with cornbread(fresh ground corn), those from the south will know about that.
> Great Stuff, a meal in itself...


Oh yeah!! Fried Okra, too!! :melikey:


----------



## Davarm

I wish!

The wife has been in nutrition all her adult life(40+years) and I have type 2 diabetes - go figure! lol


----------



## hashbrown

The boy and I did a Mothers Day dinner for the wife Sunday. She always makes nice things for us and we tried to return the favor.


----------



## AmishHeart

The twins performed in jazz band tonight at the local school "Celebration of Children". Boy Scouts sold hamburgers and chips. Grandson was a burger flipper. So we had Boy Scouts burgers and chips tonight.


----------



## myrtle55

Oven fried chicken, spinach and multi grain rice


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Cookin' tonight, yeaaaah!*

Stuffed center cut pork chops (mushrooms, cheese, onion, bell pepper), baked potatoes, sweet peas, cherry cobbler & ice cream.....and the ever present pot of coffee!! :yummy::melikey:


----------



## Sentry18

Tonight we made sherried beef (steak, beef au jus, sherry, onions, garlic, fresh ground black pepper & homemade cream of mushroom soup cooked low and slow) with oven roasted cauliflower along with some organic strawberries & blueberries.


----------



## AmishHeart

Greek chicken, steamed zucchini, fruit.


----------



## terri9630

Y'all sure do eat fancy. I had shredded beef with gravy over potatoes and a gatoraid.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Y'all sure do eat fancy. I had shredded beef with gravy over potatoes and a gatoraid.


That sounds pretty damn good to me!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> That sounds pretty damn good to me!


And pretty quick too. Jar of beef, 2 jars of potatoes and 2 packets of McCormicks brown gravy. Done in 10 min with leftovers for later.


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> Y'all sure do eat fancy. I had shredded beef with gravy over potatoes and a gatoraid.


Ain't nothing wrong with that.....:yummy:


----------



## AmishHeart

Tonight is homemade pizza. I'll make the dough, and everyone can make their own and throw on what they want.
Granddaughter is having a friend spend the night.


----------



## Sentry18

terri9630 said:


> Y'all sure do eat fancy. I had shredded beef with gravy over potatoes and a gatoraid.


When the wife and I decided to stop eating processed foods, food-like products, fast food, prepackaged food and nutrition empty carbohydrates we upped our dietary game. Not overnight but over the first few years. We make smaller higher quality meals that are nutrition dense. On the other hand we never eat breakfast and lunch is always very small and light, usually something like leftovers, a cobb salad or summer sausage, cheese, and veggies.

Tonight I am making grilled delmonico steak & asparagus with roasted red pepper cream sauce. We will only make 4 steaks to feed the 8 of us.


----------



## Pessimistic2

If I don't get outta here and go get that rototiller, probably ain't gonna be NOTHIN' fer dinner!!!


----------



## Pessimistic2

OH OH, I knew it, here she comes, purse in hand, kids in tow....time to head for Rent-A-Center!!!!! Later!!!:gaah:


----------



## hashbrown

Jacob had a hankering for Buffalo wings and waffle fries, not a bad idea. He gathered up some firewood and I did the cooking.


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> Jacob had a hankering for Buffalo wings and waffle fries, not a bad idea. He gathered up some firewood and I did the cooking.


I will grab some blue cheese dressing and head over in a minute.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Dinner better be good!!!*

I have no idea what's gonna be for dinner....but for $180 + $500 deposit on that 4-wheeler, dinner better be *mighty good!!!!*


----------



## hashbrown

Sentry18 said:


> I will grab some blue cheese dressing and head over in a minute.


You know you're always welcome here!


----------



## Flight1630

Corn on the Cobb on the bbq. A salad, steak and potatoes


----------



## Davarm

Had our first mess of green beans tonight with new potatoes we dug about a month ago,

I love this time of year(except for all of the blasted wind).


----------



## Pessimistic2

Pessimistic2 said:


> I have no idea what's gonna be for dinner....but for $180 + $500 deposit on that 4-wheeler, dinner better be *mighty good!!!!*


Last night......Sirloin Burgers, Potato Salad, Brussel Sprouts, Fudge Ripple Ice Cream, Banfi Lambrusco, and Coffee!!! Yeaaaaahhhh!!!! Don't know what it'll be tonight! Probably hot dogs & fries!!

Cousin got up at 7:00 AM this morning, fed the kids some kind of weird cereal, and piled them on the 4-wheeler. Off into the woods, haven't seen 'em since! Yeaaaaah!!!

They'll probably be back shortly now, though, clouding up pretty good, and once it starts, I have a feeling it ain't gonna quit for days!! Forecast says 5 days straight, 75-100% chance of precipitation, some may be severe (which is normal for the Gulf Coast,,,,lotta moisture sucked outta the Gulf!!)...,


----------



## Pessimistic2

Got the hot dogs & fries right, except that's lunch! Dinner is gonna be meatloaf, mashed taters, peas & carrots....I can live with that!


----------



## readytogo

Cast Iron Open Roasted Chicken.
After marinating the chicken in lemon juice for 24 hours I used a little crush cardamom seeds and sea salt to season the inside of the bird then I fried it meat side down in a big cast iron frying pan, the chicken had the back bone removed and press flat in the pan, I cover the bird and in low heat I fried it till a little color showed, them in a 350* oven it went, uncovered, I buttered the skin and sprinkle a little sea salt on top till nice and golden and a 160* temp was reach .Served with rice and beans and fresh sweet carrots or mash would have been great ,plenty juices for a nice gravy .If you slice all the joints of the bird ,it would cook faster and completely ,no raw or bloody meat ,this is a trick my grandmother did and even today I do with turkeys . The leftover meat I process and added mayo and cream cheese for a nice spread for sandwiches with sweet plum tomatoes for today, I didn’t felt like cooking today, to many cowboy movies on TV .


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> Jacob had a hankering for Buffalo wings and waffle fries, not a bad idea. He gathered up some firewood and I did the cooking.


God Bless that kid, but I see a big foot and a beer by the fire ,someone is to comfortable ,I`m envious .


----------



## AmishHeart

Tacos tonight.


----------



## hashbrown

readytogo said:


> God Bless that kid, but I see a big foot and a beer by the fire ,someone is to comfortable ,I`m envious .


 Old hillbilly like me is always comfortable! :wave:


----------



## hashbrown

Rained all day here, we did a little cooking and tried to cook with health in mind. We did turkey bacon and poached eggs for breakfast and a really nice pho soup for dinner.


----------



## terri9630

We had ribs for lunch yesterday and Chick-Fil-A for dinner at the movies.


----------



## hashbrown

The suns shining and the biscuits are hot! What a beautiful Sunday morning!


----------



## Pessimistic2

General Tso's Chicken, three bean salad, baked potato, butter pecan ice cream..:yummy:


----------



## readytogo

I`m following hashbrown old hillbilly ways and since one child left for the movies I will be cleaning out the fridge today ,tuna pasta salad ,lobster or chicken spread for sandwiches or nice turkey and tomato sandwiches ,hell is hot here in Miami ,I may? have a beer too.
Good table hashbrown.


----------



## AmishHeart

Barbeque ribs, shrimp shishkabob, corn on the cob, fruit salad, fresh bread.


----------



## jimLE

taking a break from mowing the yard..so what ever i eat tonight.will be quiek,easy and simply to fix..


----------



## hashbrown

Wednesday evening nut fry!


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> Wednesday evening nut fry!
> 
> View attachment 17592
> View attachment 17593
> View attachment 17594


Good old Ozark Oysters!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Sentry18 said:


> Good old Ozark Oysters!


Yeah, Rocky Mountain oysters, too!! Great! Now if I could just convince my cousin that "brains & eggs" are super good, I'd be in hog heaven!! (She ate the "oysters" *once*, without knowing what they were.) My mistake was then *telling her what they were!* Had to move rather quickly after that...:lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## hashbrown

And to our friends from the Great White North "Prairie Fries!" I absolutely love squirrel brains and eggs!


----------



## AmishHeart

Bleech.
We had roast beef and mashed potatoes and gravy, cauliflower, and green chili cheese rolls.


----------



## Sentry18

Last night we had taco salad with sliced avocado and fresh pico. 

Tonight we are having chicken soup (no pasta) with bone broth, grilled chicken, roasted cauliflower, carrots, celery, onion, mushrooms and zoodles (zucchini noodles).


----------



## Meerkat

Steak ,broccoli, beans and cornbread. 

Tonight steak sandwiches.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Shrimp Po' Boys, Doritos, Butter Pecan Ice Cream.....and coffee!


----------



## readytogo

,Scottish Buttermilk Bread ,Peach Pie, Baked Hush Puppy Bread and Pork Chili with plenty of Ice Tea. Chili is slowly cooking in the Crock Pot.


----------



## hashbrown

I love hot peach pie and ice cream! Back in my younger days I'd finish off a whole pie by myself!


----------



## AmishHeart

Barbeque chicken thighs, potato salad, green beans and carrots, more green chili cheese rolls


----------



## terri9630

We went to Rudy's BBQ. I had baby back ribs, baked potatoes and sausage. Hubby had a loaded baked potato, and some jalapeño sausage.


----------



## hashbrown

My wife made a beautiful Cashew Chicken with homemade wontons and crab rangoon using my Grandmothers chicken fryer.


----------



## Flight1630

Made 3 egg in the hole for my daughter and I this morning for breakfast.


----------



## timmie

chicken and dumplings , salad , peas , and cornbread. for dessert ,fresh blueberry cobbler with ice cream.


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> I love hot peach pie and ice cream! Back in my younger days I'd finish off a whole pie by myself!


My grandmother would call you a ,GLUTTON!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2

The lull before Cousin takes over the kitchen tomorrow!! PB&J Sandwiches, German Macaroni salad, Doritos Pepperjack Nacho Chips, Cookies & Cream Ice Cream, Coffee.
Tomorrow evening...batten down the hatches, Cousin's cooking!!! Ain't no telling what will be on the menu!!


----------



## readytogo

We are having Spanish yellow rice with chicken ,chickpeas and vegetables ,I may have a beer!!!!


----------



## hashbrown

readytogo said:


> My grandmother would call you a ,GLUTTON!!!!!!!!:wave:


She would be correct!


----------



## hashbrown

Really simple here tonight. Chili dogs


----------



## AmishHeart

Steak on the barbie, corn on the cob, pesto pasta, baked potato, berries, baked beans, and bread. 
Daughter is a vegetarian, Mom has issues chewing. We always have weird combinations.


----------



## Sentry18

Bacon wrapped hot links lightly coated in homemade BBQ sauce, zucchini fries and strawberries.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Cousin just announced the menu...OMG!!*

Cousin just informed me that dinner would be late this evening, around 7:30-8:00. Whooaaaa!! Lobster and Shrimp Casserole, Crab/Cucumber/Tomato Salad, German Potato Salad, Brussel Sprouts sauteed in butter/garlic sauce, French Vanilla Ice Cream, coffee, and Liebfraumilch for us, Ginger Ale for the kids. Oh, God, I'm not gonna be able to move!! 

And I gotta get up at 6:00 AM to get ready to go to the ceremonies in Biloxi! Oh, me!! Gonna be bedtime right after dinner!! Damn weather ain't looking too good for tomorrow, either.....severe T-storms predicted for Tuesday and Wednesday....wonderful!


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown haven't had those in a while but ,thanks for the update .Been cooking up a storm today ,first they wanted croissants stuff with sausages for breakfast and Italian and Cuban for dinner plus a non so typical dessert ,so eggplant lasagna ,roast pork and a buttermilk blueberry pound cake .I`m tired but hungry.


----------



## hashbrown

Looking good readytogo! Ive been working with my boy for the past few months teaching him to bake. I always cook Sunday breakfast and he helps. So this morning he said he would make the biscuits. He made scratch biscuits from memory "no recipe" looks like he has been paying attention! I cooked the rest of the breakfast but he rally impressed me this morning.


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> Looking good readytogo! Ive been working with my boy for the past few months teaching him to bake. I always cook Sunday breakfast and he helps. So this morning he said he would make the biscuits. He made scratch biscuits from memory "no recipe" looks like he has been paying attention! I cooked the rest of the breakfast but he rally impressed me this morning.


Looks to me that you are doing a Great job with your boy ,I did the same with my girls ,one works in a bakery and the other one loves and cooks everything .We as parents and in this hectic world of ours need to prepared our young ones for everything. I grew up without a mother near me in a hostile environment ,my father and grandmother taught me everything they could ,from cooking to mechanics ,it was rough to make it there ,so you guys keep up your great work ,and may your God Bless You All.


----------



## jimLE

scalloped potatoes and cauliflower,with fiesta soup on it..


----------



## AmishHeart

Last night..a swarm of kids and grandkids over. So I did dutch ovens. #1 a vegetarian chili, #2, beef and vegetables, #3 Chicken enchilada casserole, and #4 scalloped potatoes. In the extra large open pan I did veggies in garlic and olive oil. Also made cornbread, german chocolate cake, cherry pie and apple pie. One of the old kids made peach cobbler. Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## hashbrown

Had a couple of leftover biscuits that I hated to see go to waste. I made a little chocolate gravy and finished them off. I'm so excited to cook a holiday dinner tonight!


----------



## Pessimistic2

*She's at it again.....*

Sweet & Sour Chicken, Loaded Baked Potato, Cucumber/Tomato Salad, leftover wine for us, more Ginger Ale for the kids, and, voila, Apple Pie and Vanilla Ice Cream! :yummy::yummy:


----------



## Sentry18

Jalapeno & pepper-jack stuffed chicken breasts made in the smoker, onions rings (made with almond flour/coconut flour), leftover SF coleslaw and watermelon.


----------



## timmie

barbeque ribs , baked beans , fried okra ,fried eggplant , fried green tomatoes , and fried zuchinni .
fresh blueberry cobbler for desert ,withnvanilla ice cream.


----------



## hashbrown

Finished off the holiday weekend with filet mignon stacked with panko fried prawns new red potatoes roasted peppers corn on the cob steamed artichokes with cheese biscuits. For dessert it was chocolate covered strawberry A pull off my old cob pipe and a little nip.


----------



## timmie

eggplant casserole, fried chicken and green tomatoes ,peas and cornbread. for dessert banana pudding. everything is fresh out of the garden or stored food.


----------



## Sentry18

Grilled ground beef patties with swiss cheese, fried onions and homemade thousand island dressing alongside mashed cauliflower with chives, bacon and cheddar cheese.


----------



## SewingMachine

Lamb steaks? They look like little T-bones.

Sweet corn.

Coffee and baileys.

Busch Light.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Loaded baked potato, baked beans, hamburgers.....it's "leftover night!" Cousin won't be over until next weekend...and we'll probably do a BBQ then, if the weather allows. Been raining on and off all day, and promises to be soggy at least through Monday.


----------



## terri9630

Some really dry chicken with potatoes that my sister made. Bless her heart, she tried...


----------



## hashbrown

Blueberry pancakes eggs and sausage patties.


----------



## hashbrown

SewingMachine said:


> Lamb steaks? They look like little T-bones.
> 
> Sweet corn.
> 
> Coffee and baileys.
> 
> Busch Light.


I would rather have lamb chops than a steak! They are so damn expensive though!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Chicken Alfredo, lettuce, cucumber, tomato salad, pineapple upside down cake, which I made MYSELF!!! I'm almost afraid to EAT it!!


----------



## readytogo

timmie said:


> barbeque ribs , baked beans , fried okra ,fried eggplant , fried green tomatoes , and fried zuchinni .
> fresh blueberry cobbler for desert ,withnvanilla ice cream.


Fried okra, fresh or frozen? That was my father`s favorite thing to do ,he especially like it after fishing ,with fresh fried fish .Good memories ,thanks.


----------



## readytogo

I`m going to used the last of my kimchee in a noodle soup since is been raining here all day I want something spicy,the rest are doing sandwiches and chips ,bunch of chickens.


----------



## Sentry18

Tonight we are having a spontaneous date night. Which means sushi. We only have it about 2-3 a year as it is carby. My wife loves sushi and she usually gets stuff that looks shockingly awful. I like sushi as long as it doesn't have fish or seafood in it. Usually avocado-peanut rolls and sweet potato rolls without caviar.


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> Tonight we are having a spontaneous date night. Which means sushi. We only have it about 2-3 a year as it is carby. My wife loves sushi and she usually gets stuff that looks shockingly awful. *I like sushi as long as it doesn't have fish or seafood in it.* Usually avocado-peanut rolls and sweet potato rolls without caviar.


Is it sushi without fish?


----------



## Sentry18

terri9630 said:


> Is it sushi without fish?


There is a wide variety of Sushi rolls. The ones I eat are definitely void of any kind of fish or seafood. They are usually vegetable based or have things like chicken tempura or sweet potato tempura in them along with avocado. Then you dip them into a mixture of Wasabi and soy sauce. They also tend to coat the outside edge of the rolls in caviar (fish eggs) but I ask them not to. Fish/seafood anything sets my gag reflex off (yuck).


----------



## timmie

readytogo said:


> Fried okra, fresh or frozen? That was my father`s favorite thing to do ,he especially like it after fishing ,with fresh fried fish .Good memories ,thanks.


it was fresh.


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> There is a wide variety of Sushi rolls. The ones I eat are definitely void of any kind of fish or seafood. They are usually vegetable based or have things like chicken tempura or sweet potato tempura in them along with avocado. Then you dip them into a mixture of Wasabi and soy sauce. They also tend to coat the outside edge of the rolls in caviar (fish eggs) but I ask them not to. Fish/seafood anything sets my gag reflex off (yuck).


 I'll stick with beef....


----------



## timmie

barbeque pork chops ,grilled tomatoes ,zuchinni , cubanelle peppers and mac and cheese with fresh canteloupe for desert.


----------



## Starcreek

Stir-fry chicken breast with bell pepper, onion (from our garden) and garlic, over rice ... while we watched the newest episode of Mountain Men.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Domino's Pizza....didn't wanna interrupt the pow-wow. The "kids" now have about 50 house plans to look over....amazing how many floor plans there are for a little ole 2 bdrm home with one bath!! Jeeez! Also financing plans from 5% - 20% down, Interest at 4.5 - 5.5%, 15 yr term. Shouldn't have any problem making something fit, they have $1500 a month to work with, or $1250 if they put away $250 a month for 5 yrs in the "emergency fund." Can't go too high on the monthly put-away for the emergency fund, as they are gonna have a lot of expenses other than just the log home kit....slab, septic tank, well, driveway, getting AP to hook up the power from the pole to the house, yada, yada, yada. They do understand finances, though, and that's a good thing! Oh, she's a secretary in the business office...6 month raise would put her at $12/hr., up from the current $10.50/hr, so that would help, too. Smart kids...they ain't no dummies!! Well, I gotta finish going through the post updates...getting close to my bedtime!! Got a BBQ to go to tomorrow!!


----------



## hashbrown

I got to try out the waffle iron I got a few days back.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> I got to try out the waffle iron I got a few days back.


Looks good. No more burns I hope.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Looks good. No more burns I hope.


Thanks! and no new burns. I'm sure it will happen again though......


----------



## Sentry18

Wisconsin style beer brats (parboiled in beer, salt & onions then grilled and returned to soak), baked beans, sugar free coleslaw and a little watermelon.


----------



## hashbrown

Just pulled a huckleberry pie out of the oven. I made it for my dad it's his favorite!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Buffalo Wings, Sweet Potatoes (Baked), Three Bean Salad, Cookie Dough/Chocolate Chip Ice Cream, and the ever present pot of Coffee! Cousin and kids are coming over in the morning, she wants to do Beef Wellington for dinner....looks like a trip to Mosley's in the morning, Wally World leaves a lot to be desired in the steak department!


----------



## timmie

i fried some chicken and fresh veggies last night . i really wanted to stop and pick up fried chicken. [lazy] anyway hubby and i both decided we like this much better. he doesn't cook in the kitchen. his expertise is the grill. but now he wants to help in the kitchen if we cook ourselves. meaning he doesn't like takeout' neither do i ,but sometimes i'm just so tired i don't want to cook. i'm really glad he is now taking an interest in this part instead of reaping the rewards. now i get to teach him how to cook until i can retire and be home to really cook like i want to.


----------



## timmie

i think i will fix some homemade chicken and dumplings for supper tonight , and fill in with some fresh veggies.


----------



## AmishHeart

We;ve gotten to the we hate takeout, too. And sometimes I'm just beat after working all day and then dealing with the housework and the people at home I care for. I'm finding meal planning helps, so I know what we are having and don't have to scramble. My challenge is husband is diabetic, mom is missing teeth, grandkids need to eat healthy, and daughter is vegetarian. So each meal needs to accomplish all of that. I am getting some help in the kitchen (sometimes) with granddaughter, because she enjoys cooking from scratch. Daughter will help on the weekends when she can. Sunday dinners are the ones I spend the most time on.


----------



## Sentry18

AmishHeart said:


> We;ve gotten to the we hate takeout, too. And sometimes I'm just beat after working all day and then dealing with the housework and the people at home I care for. I'm finding meal planning helps, so I know what we are having and don't have to scramble. My challenge is husband is diabetic, mom is missing teeth, grandkids need to eat healthy, and daughter is vegetarian. So each meal needs to accomplish all of that. I am getting some help in the kitchen (sometimes) with granddaughter, because she enjoys cooking from scratch. Daughter will help on the weekends when she can. Sunday dinners are the ones I spend the most time on.


We are strict meal & snack planners and have a grocery service that delivers our food to us versus our having to go grocery shopping. So we sit down and menu plan on Tues/Wed, place our order online Thursday and the food is delivered into our kitchen on Friday. Of course we always have at least a few weeks with worth of food at the ready (not including preps of course). While we don't have the challenges you do, the wife and I eat very low carb while the kids vary from moderate carb to low carb. So we have to create menus that often contain components only some of us will eat.

Tonight the lady of the house is making lasagna. Actually she will be making 2 of them. One will have pasta made from coconut/almond flour and one will have flat strips of zucchini instead of pasta. The first will be heavier on the sauce while the second will be heavier on the meat. But we always have essentially the same meal.


----------



## hashbrown

Fathers Day breakfast; Fried smoked wild cherry pork belly, fresh eggs, hash browns, cathead biscuits, pork belly gravy and a bottle of Moscato. Nap time now!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Beef Wellington the other day, today hot dogs and French fries!


----------



## Sentry18

Norwegian (i.e. Swedish) Meatballs, mushroom cream sauce, spaghetti squash and sugar free cheesecake with raspberry compote. Everything made from scratch. I can smell it cooking right now and an preparing myself for a full on food coma later this afternoon. I will not regret it.


----------



## timmie

pork roast , salad , and fresh squash and peas out of the garden and fried cornbread. blueberry pie and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Pessimistic2

timmie said:


> pork roast , salad , and fresh squash and peas out of the garden and fried cornbread. *blueberry pie and ice cream for dessert.*


Ummmm, I don't suppose ya wanna trade a hot dog and some fries for a piece of that Blueberry Pie and a scoop of Ice Cream, do ya???? :gaah:


----------



## timmie

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmm, I don't suppose ya wanna trade a hot dog and some fries for a piece of that Blueberry Pie and a scoop of Ice Cream, do ya???? :gaah:


come on over . you'll just have to convince hubby to share. it's one of his favorites.


----------



## Pessimistic2

timmie said:


> come on over . you'll just have to convince hubby to share. it's one of his favorites.


Oh crap....he's probably worse than I am when it comes to Blueberry Pie and Ice Cream! Elderberry Pie might run a close 2nd place, but Blueberry is the BEST...at least in my opinion! Blueberry Pie, Blueberry Danish, Blueberry Donuts, Blueberry Muffins, Blueberry Bread....well, you get the picture!!!


----------



## tmttactical

Caribou said:


> Pork roast cooked in homemade kraut and rhubarb custard pie made with rhubarb from a hill I just discovered on our property.


Was the hill hiding? Could not resist.


----------



## Starcreek

hashbrown said:


> Just pulled a huckleberry pie out of the oven. I made it for my dad it's his favorite!


Where'd you get that many huckleberries? Must've taken a while to pick that many!


----------



## AmishHeart

Father's Day dinner...Barbeque tri tip, ribs, ranch beans, fresh fruit, salad, cooked squash, french bread and chocolate dump cake.

Got Mr A.H. a toaster oven (I don't know why, but he wanted one), and a new bathrobe. He is a huge man, so just the right bathrobe in just the right color, and just the right terry cloth was a challenge. He likes it.


----------



## Starcreek

We had steak from the grill and French fries for Father's Day lunch, with Vanilla Bean ice cream for dessert.

Tonight, we had breakfast for supper: Buttered grits and omelets made from our fresh eggs, with bell pepper and cheese.


----------



## Sentry18

Yesterday the wife took a ham bone and put it in a slow cooker with some apple cider vinegar and some herbs and seasonings to make up some bone broth. Early this morning she removed the bone and started turning the now chunky broth into split pea and ham soup. 10 hours in the slow cooker and it will be ready. I am already excited for dinner and I haven't even had lunch!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Sentry18 said:


> Yesterday the wife took a ham bone and put it in a slow cooker with some apple cider vinegar and some herbs and seasonings to make up some bone broth. Early this morning she removed the bone and started turning the now chunky broth into split pea and ham soup. 10 hours in the slow cooker and it will be ready. I am already excited for dinner and I haven't even had lunch!


I'll be over later, if I can "invite myself!!" Sounds doggone good! Especially since my cousin took off this morning, and I'm lookin' at Tomato Soup and Bologna sandwiches!!


----------



## readytogo

Pork stirred fry with vegetables in duck sauce and brown rice and a key lime cheese cake at the end .Simple and delish .


----------



## hashbrown

tmttactical said:


> Was the hill hiding? Could not resist.


We picked them last summer on Strawberry Ridge, I'd say that pie took a couple of hours of picking.


----------



## Flight1630

Edible flowers for dinner anyone?
http://preparednessadvice.com/edible_plants/common-edible-flowers/


----------



## Pessimistic2

Pessimistic2 said:


> I'll be over later, if I can "invite myself!!" Sounds doggone good! Especially since my cousin took off this morning, and I'm lookin' at Tomato Soup and Bologna sandwiches!!


Well, forget the tomato soup and bologna sandwiches!! Got to rummaging around in the freezer and found a container of shrimp gumbo!! :woohoo::yummy:


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Life is good!!*

Philly Steak and Cheese, Texas Fries, Cucumber & Tomato Salad, and French Vanilla Ice Cream!!! Oh, yeaaahhhhh! Glad my Cousin can cook, 'cause I'm a heat up a can of this or that kinda guy!!


----------



## terri9630

Steak and taters. Good and basic.


----------



## hashbrown

I smoked a rack of baby backs over wild cherry finished on grill and sauced them up. I slipped the bones out and made a full rack sandwich. I made waffle iron potato cakes baked beans and stuffed jalapenos with crab dip and wrapped with bacon.


----------



## readytogo

I was going to make Korean pork with kimchee over brown jasmine rice but after mowing the lawn under the afternoon Sun and drinking lots of ice tea I was just to worn out to cook ,so they decided on hot dogs with BBQ beans and after a little nap I had a bowl of vanilla ice cream over a apple crumb pie I had baked yesterday ,tomorrow is another day .


----------



## readytogo

hashbrown said:


> I smoked a rack of baby backs over wild cherry finished on grill and sauced them up. I slipped the bones out and made a full rack sandwich. I made waffle iron potato cakes baked beans and stuffed jalapenos with crab dip and wrapped with bacon.


This pictures are worth a thousand words ,my attention is on the antique waffle iron ,had one many years ago ,used to take it on my camping trips till some sob stole it from our camp site .I like the food also.


----------



## hashbrown

readytogo said:


> This pictures are worth a thousand words ,my attention is on the antique waffle iron ,had one many years ago ,used to take it on my camping trips till some sob stole it from our camp site .I like the food also.


 That's the second time this week ive heard of a waffle iron being stolen!  My 4th of July pie I just pulled out of the oven.


----------



## hashbrown

The boy made a fine pan of biscuits this morning!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Steak po' boys, fries, salad, and "cookies & cream" ice cream!! Wahoooo! Oh, yeah, and coffee!!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> The boy made a fine pan of biscuits this morning!


That looks wonderful.


----------



## Meerkat

We are always asking each other ' what can we eat '. We don't buy packaged items so the menu is slim. I like a lot of fruits and veggies, but hubby likes his meat too so we try to have meat a couple times a week. Mostly canned salmon patties and fresh sustainable caught when it is on sale. Ribeye steak once a month.

Last night we had fried potato mustard sandwiches. Peanuts,peaches and pears.


----------



## Sentry18

Fajitas de bistec a la parrilla con pico de gallo casero y guacamole.

[Grilled steak fajitas with homemade pico de gallo and guacamole.]


----------



## readytogo

The same here like Meerkat, what`s for dinner? is the most popular question in our home ,with a refrigerator and shelve full of food items you would think that would be a stupid question or maybe living in Cuba where there is nothing yes I can see .We don`t eat to much beef around here , vegetables, fruits , fresh made pasta ,fresh breads for nice sandwiches and tortilla dough for soft tacos ,they like tacos for breakfast and dinner ,made oriental tacos the other day also made a nice Spanish sausage corn tortilla lasagna that even had a breakfast connection , fruits salads ,stir fry vegetables with shrimp and egg noddle's ,leftovers got used up in a nice big omelet ,leftover pasta is used up on frittatas for a quick meal with smoked salmon, ham or shrimps. Next time you want a quick fried chicken and the sauce here is the trick, brine your chicken ,and I like chicken wings ,in a solution of sea salt and brown sugar,1 cup salt 1/2 cup sugar but you have to play with it ,more time in the brine more saltier, in the fridge for 24 hours ,rinse, dry and steam the meat ,you can freeze it then, at frying time ,not frozen ,coat with corn starch or potato starch ,flour can be used but a crispier meat comes with the starches ,deep fry till golden ,the meat is cooked already so it will be quick ,served with your favorite sauce and side dish ,you can also toss the meat in a honey-lemon sauce for a real oriental meal. Make fresh flour tortillas dough with fresh green onions, garlic,jalapeños or ginger for a different meal flavor ,Oriental ,Indian ,Mexican, they make excellent wrappers ,instead of frying the fish wrapped it up steam it in parchment paper with vegetables or potato with plenty of olive oil, salt and lemon slices for a real meal ,I also do chicken and vegetables this way in a oriental sauce for a different meal all together .We had a big breakfast today so I`m not cooking dinner ,hot dogs or sandwiches but with a big bowl of homemade vanilla ice cream and chocolate fudge .
And hashbrown ,I loved that boy and his biscuits, God Bless his soul and his hands also.


----------



## terri9630

I don't know. The kid said she would make dinner as long as she could pick and make desert. Dinner is going to be a mystery.artydance:


----------



## hashbrown

Today's simple garden lunch fried green tomatoes, fried zucchini, corn we picked this morning and a sliced tomato.


----------



## HardCider

Having spaghetti squash and meat sauce. Next up this weekend, goat stew


----------



## AmishHeart

Had make your own pizza night.


----------



## Sentry18

Last night I made some grilled ground chuck patties with melted provolone, fried onions and sauteed mushrooms. Along with some asparagus. 

Tonight I am making seasoned chicken breasts fried in garlic infused olive oil, then covered in tomato and zucchini slices, sprinkled with fresh parmesan cheese and then baked right in the cast iron skillet.


----------



## terri9630

Goat ribs with mashed potatoes and corn. Last night was chicken fajitas, green chile stew with goat and beans.


----------



## readytogo

Wow hashbrown you bring back good memories from my childhood ,fresh from the garden fried okra and roasted corn ,my father here in Miami had a good garden going and okra and eggplants was his favorites. My wife just came in the room to ask me what's for dinner?, well I have two kidney stones that are giving me hell and with back issues I don`t really care right now if I ever eat but Italian breaded chicken and sweet potatoes with vegetables was on the menu so I guess that`s what`s for dinner tonight ,and after looking at your plate I`m going for fried okra and cat fish tomorrow . Thanks.


----------



## Sentry18

Wife is making spicy Hunan chicken and Asian cauliflower rice (like fried rice with ground & steamed cauliflower).


----------



## AmishHeart

Barbeque chicken, spinach ravioli, cauliflower with cheese sauce and green salad


----------



## Danil54

With all my canning today hunny had BBQ pork sandwich, pinto beans, leftover potato salad. He did have his pick of 5 different desserts though


----------



## hashbrown

It was such a pretty morning we built a fire in the little wood cook stove. Made bacon and eggs and fried potatoes.


----------



## hashbrown

Bacon, eggs from our farm and tomatoes we grew.


----------



## Sentry18

We are trying a new recipe tonight. I am cooking up 3 rings of german sausage from one of the local meat-markets (a family favorite). I am then going cut cut it up into bite sized pieces and set it aside. Next I will cut fresh brussel sprouts into quarters and fry them in butter with a little bacon, some garlic and some onion. Then I will add the sausage and stir fry it all together. I will also make a couple buttery acorn squash and some mashed garlic cauliflower on the side.


----------



## camo2460

Last Night we had a Meat Loaf stuffed with Blue Cheese, and Green Beans cooked with Sausage. Iced Tea sweetened with Stevia.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I'm trying to cook pizza in the solar oven for the first time.

I've got dough in the bread maker and I've got the solar oven heating up.

Topping will be tomato paste, herbs, sliced button squash, fire roasted capsicum, tomato, onion, bacon and grated cheese.

I'll brown the pizza base bottom on the gas stove to make it crispy and then top it and put it in the preheated solar oven.


----------



## hashbrown

I did a couple of nice open fire cooks in the last couple of weeks. Anniversary dinner. Slow roasted prime rib mashed potatoes Yorkshire pudding gravy and a lobster tail.


----------



## terri9630

Tank_Girl said:


> I'm trying to cook pizza in the solar oven for the first time.
> 
> I've got dough in the bread maker and I've got the solar oven heating up.
> 
> Topping will be tomato paste, herbs, sliced button squash, fire roasted capsicum, tomato, onion, bacon and grated cheese.
> 
> I'll brown the pizza base bottom on the gas stove to make it crispy and then top it and put it in the preheated solar oven.


Haven't tried pizza yet. Hope it works.


----------



## Tank_Girl

terri9630 said:


> Haven't tried pizza yet. Hope it works.


It turned out better than I hoped.

I tried half and it was delicious but felt it could do with a bit longer
as the crust wasn't quite done.

THEN......I got distracted with the garden and it got over-done.
*sigh*
I ate it anyway and it was still good BUT I def. need to keep an eye on it
next time.

I used a smallish cast iron roasting pan so it really crisped the bottom of the pizza.


----------



## AmishHeart

Chickens are laying like crazy, and I was gone for over a week, so we had about 5 doz in the fridge. So breakfast was omelets, lunch was egg salad, and dinner was a quiche. I made a dent in them.


----------



## Viking

AmishHeart said:


> Chickens are laying like crazy, and I was gone for over a week, so we had about 5 doz in the fridge. So breakfast was omelets, lunch was egg salad, and dinner was a quiche. I made a dent in them.


Wish our hens were doing as well, the heat and smoke from forest fires has put them into molt, just hope they get all their feathers bake for winter warmth, we're only getting two to six eggs a day out of 16 hens.


----------



## Tank_Girl

WE had a very large millitary exercise in our area and I had several black hawk helios fly low level holding patterns over my 'hood.

The chickens freaked out and the precious divas have been off the lay ever since.
I'm flat out getting 5 eggs from 13 hens daily.
It hasn't stopped them for pouring food down their throats and I'm getting
a bit fed up with it.
It's been over 3 weeks. Get over it already!


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Tonight's tea is going to be T-Bone steak, eggs and mushroom sauce followed by a banana custard for dessert. Yum Yum  . The custard will be made from a powdered custard mix and rehydrated banana chips we have in the pantry.

It seems when we got our hindquarter of beef that this one was of massive proportions because I have never seen T-Bones this large in all my life. But I tell you what we will be enjoying it.


----------



## timmie

barbeque ribs ,potatoe salad, deviled eggs, baked beans, and some cornbread and coleslaw. then to sit back and relax and watch some ALABAMA FOOTBALL.


----------



## Sentry18

I have a prime rib roasting right now. Will make up some horseradish sauce to go with it then fry up a mixture of asparagus, mushrooms, onions and garlic. Desert is going to be a rare treat; cantaloupe. And for the record Hashbrown's images did not inspire my dinner, but definitely made me glad I had prime rib on the menu!


----------



## AmishHeart

Porkchops, green beans, garlic potatoes, and cantaloupe.


----------



## terri9630

Green chili stew with goat meat, pork chops, sausages, spanish rice and mashed potatoes.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Green chili stew with goat meat, pork chops, sausages, spanish rice and mashed potatoes.


I'm making green chili stew tomorrow!


----------



## terri9630

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hello everyone  .
> 
> Tonight's tea is going to be T-Bone steak, eggs and mushroom sauce followed by a banana custard for dessert. Yum Yum  . The custard will be made from a powdered custard mix and rehydrated banana chips we have in the pantry.
> 
> It seems when we got our hindquarter of beef that this one was of massive proportions because I have never seen T-Bones this large in all my life. But I tell you what we will be enjoying it.


Tea. Another word that has a totally different meaning here. Your dinner sounds delicious!


----------



## hashbrown

Today we did an open fire pork chili verde with fire roasted peppers, green tomatoes and homemade tortillas.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Today is solar oven pizza mark 2.

I have a timer set and in the pocket of my hoodie so I won't forget about it.

Actually I've been hovering around it becuse I'm starving and the smells are 
making my mouth water.


----------



## hashbrown

After dinner this evening I got a ridiculous chocolate craving. I drug out the popover pan and made a small batch of chocolate popovers.


----------



## AmishHeart

Mmmm...that looks really good.
We had greek chicken, spinach ravioli, tossed green salad, bread and a fruit plate. A bowl of chocolate pretzel icecream later.


----------



## sewingcreations15

We are having tomato, rehydrated onion and garlic soup made from tinned tomatoes in the pantry that need using up so we can rotate our stocks.


----------



## Starcreek

We had fried chicken legs, brown rice, brussels sprouts, and baked beans. Nothing fancy, but filling.


----------



## Sentry18

Last night we made Greek salad (cucumbers, tomato, onion, greek olives, feta cheese, oregano, black pepper, garlic olive oil, lemon juice and balsamic vinaigrette), shaved Gyro meat and Tzatziki sauce. 

Tonight we are making grilled steak and chicken fajitas with fried onions & peppers and homemade pico & guacamole.


----------



## myrtle55

Last night I made burgers with a caprese salad


----------



## terri9630

Hashbrown, is that a cast iron pop over pan?


----------



## AmishHeart

Tonight is hamburgers, steak fries, and cantaloupe.


----------



## hashbrown

I don't consider myself an expert on anything cept for biscuit makin. You'll have to get up pretty early in the morning and pack a lunch to beat a pan of my biscuits! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## myrtle55

Those are some mighty fine looking biscuits!


----------



## hashbrown

myrtle55 said:


> Those are some mighty fine looking biscuits!


Just like Granny taught me!


----------



## AmishHeart

I made a cherry cream cheese strudel for dessert. Topped it with banana split ice cream. OK. Husband and I decided that the diet starts tomorrow.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tonight we had the second half of our mince and garden vegetable stew and made a homemade apple pie with tinned apples with lots of nutmeg and cinnamon with sugar sprinkled over the top of the crust with a dash of cream  .


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Tonight's dinner was pan fried BBQ steak with rehydrated garlic granules with steamed silverbeet, sweet potatoes and capsicums picked from the gardens  .


----------



## AmishHeart

Tonight is make your own pizza night at our house.
I guess I'd better skip the sausage and pepperoni on mine.
I just got back my bloodwork and saw my chloresterol number.
I'm really going to miss that sausage. (sad face)


----------



## sewingcreations15

Oh bugs AmishHeart no sausages or pepperoni what is the world coming too, sorry to hear that your cholesterol is up and I hope the doctors can control it for you.


----------



## Sentry18

AmishHeart said:


> Tonight is make your own pizza night at our house.
> I guess I'd better skip the sausage and pepperoni on mine.
> I just got back my bloodwork and saw my chloresterol number.
> I'm really going to miss that sausage. (sad face)


Just throwing out there that when I went low carb and started eating more sausage, bacon and fatty meats but very few grains, starches or sugars my good cholesterol went up and my bad cholesterol went down. Now after a few years I get perfect scores every year at my physical. My sister (closest in age to me) on the other hand who eats lots of carbs has to take medication to lower her bad cholesterol.


----------



## AmishHeart

Hmm. Now see, Husband eats basically meat and veg and a little fruit when he's dieting. No carbs. He's diabetic. My sugar is fine. I come from a long family line of blocked arteries, bypass surgery, high cholesterol. So no surprise there for me. I love the german ancestry food that I am....milk, cheese, eggs, sausages, red meat....and I really don't like any fish at all. So today was: oatmeal for breakfast with pecans and dehydrated blueberries, lunch was pbj and a tangerine. I promised husband I would cook one vegan meal a week (bleech.). We do eat lots of fruit and veg around here, but I love the other stuff and pie and homemade icecream with fresh cream, too. Totally hopeless. I'm sure this dr is gonna call and put me on a statin. My bad cholesterol is 275. I've never been on any meds routinely in my life. I know, I'm whining.


----------



## Tank_Girl

For lunch it's going to be solar oven pizza
and for tea it'll be chicken and sweetcorn casserole from the slow cooker.

I went through my tins in the store room as I was rotating them and I found a dented can of condensed chicken and sweetcorn soup so it was best to use it up 
rather than let it sit on the shelf for any length of time.


----------



## ZangLussuria

The wife was craving for a good, hearty dinner so I brought out some steak.

T-bone steak with peppercorn sauce.
Mashed potatoes with gravy.
Beer.
Ice cream.


----------



## AmishHeart

Sounds amazing, ZangLussuria. Love Tbones.
Tonight is chicken tacos. Have lots of fresh chilis to spice them up with.


----------



## Sentry18

Tonight I am making Spicy Mayo Burgers. They are basically grilled patties using a mixture of ground chuck, real mayonaise, fresh ground black pepper, minced jalapeno and chopped onion. I then put a slice of pepper jack cheese on them and serve them with fried onions, no-sugar-added ketchup and sriracha mayo. I will also make up some baked zucchini fries to go with them.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tonight since we are so tired we are having pancakes from a pancake mix bottle and our toppings will be whipped cream or butter and homemade strawberry jam, yum  . I knew I bought that pancake mix for a reason.


----------



## timmie

tonight it's t-bone steak ,baked potato ,salad and texas toast.


----------



## camo2460

Tonight I fixed a New York Strip Steak cooked with Two pieces of Hog Jowl, and Green Beans cooked down with Chopped Jowl.


----------



## AmishHeart

A vegetarian winter stew for dinner tonight. Made with food storage. It's pretty good. Fresh green beans and fruit salad. No cholesterol in any of it, so later I'm having ice cream.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Well, I took a break from my diet yesterday. Have to do that every now and then. This digustingly awesome thing was dinner last night. Yes, it is indeed a fresh made glazed doughnut bacon cheeseburger. And it was amazing


----------



## hashbrown

Had a late dinner we worked hard all day and were tired. We busted out the iron and made bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## Sentry18

Tonight is family night: I am making smoked cajun dry rub wings, the wife is making homemade onion dip and a vegetable platter, my daughters are going to make a berry salad and my boys are going to make a pitcher of fresh squeezed (no sugar) lemonade. 

Of course I have to make two batches of wings. One mild and one "what is happening to the skin inside my mouth!?". Hence the lemonade.


----------



## hashbrown

I made chickens go in circles.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> I made chickens go in circles.


Those are the best kind of circles.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I managed to buy 4 honking great thick rib fillet steaks for $20 so I've been having steak with a mushroom, bacon and garlic cream sauce.

I haven't had steak like this for ages and the fact I can swim it in a lake of delicious sauce is even better.
There's nothing worse than having a piffling amount of sauce.

Darn.
I'm hungry.
*grins*


----------



## Sentry18

Norwegian (Swedish) meatballs, french cut green beans and mushroom cream sauce.


----------



## terri9630

Hamburger and tater tots. Nothing fancy but my sister wanted to cook. She's not quit as good as the kid but the kid has been cooking longer.


----------



## AmishHeart

We went to our grandson's Boy Scout Court of Honor...merit badges handed out and a potluck dinner. I brought an enchilada casserole and an apple pie. Someone made a really good chicken pot pie, and a decent roast. Everything else was Sam's Club. So that's what was for dinner tonight.
Grandson's patrol won the frisbee golf tourny from the week before, so they also had a root beer and a ding dong.
Ding dongs are not made like they used to be. Very small. And a plastic wrapper. Not the foil one they used to have.


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> We went to our grandson's Boy Scout Court of Honor...merit badges handed out and a potluck dinner. I brought an enchilada casserole and an apple pie. Someone made a really good chicken pot pie, and a decent roast. Everything else was Sam's Club. So that's what was for dinner tonight.
> Grandson's patrol won the frisbee golf tourny from the week before, so they also had a root beer and a ding dong.
> Ding dongs are not made like they used to be. Very small. And a plastic wrapper. Not the foil one they used to have.


The Ding Dongs don't taste the same either. Maybe it's the plastic wrappers.


----------



## obg12




----------



## obg12

Two for the price of one :yummy:


----------



## hashbrown

I did a reverse cast iron seared tri tip


----------



## terri9630

obg12 said:


>


I don't know about that green stuff that fell onto the plate but that steak looks wonderful.


----------



## obg12

terri9630 said:


> I don't know about that green stuff that fell onto the plate but that steak looks wonderful.


I get those at the local Save-A-Lot for 4.99 lb, when they run a sale I stock up.If y'all have one around you can get weekly sale adds in email form,they still employ butchers around here and they will cut stuff the way you want it


----------



## obg12

hashbrown said:


> I did a reverse cast iron seared tri tip


I need to google this reverse cast iron thing :dunno:


----------



## sewingcreations15

We are having sausages, eggs with tomato and mushrooms  .


----------



## Sentry18

obg12 said:


> I need to google this reverse cast iron thing :dunno:


It's reverse sear. We have been using this method too and it works great. Essentially you season a thick cut of meat, then bake it at around 200 degrees until it is a little undercooked (based on your taste but usually 15 degrees before medium rare for me) and then you sear it right before serving. I sear it by adding a little garlic olive oil to a cast iron skillet then fry for 30 seconds per side on high heat. I let the pan cool to medium then I melt butter and add real garlic, thyme and black pepper. I put the steak back in and cook 45 seconds more on each side. I scoop the butter over the top of the steak while it is searing. Then I plate it up and put another scoop of the melted butter on top before eating.

Another way to reverse sear is using your grill. Only heat up one side and leave the other cold, off, whatever. Let the seasoned meat "bake" on the cool side then when it's ready turn the heat up on the other side and sear it. Then just add a seasoned butter to it when serving.


----------



## Starcreek

Cooked "Tuscan chicken" last night. I take whatever pieces of chicken I've got, roll them in olive oil, onions, Italian seasonings, and sliced cherry tomatoes, and bake in the oven (skin side up) at about 400 F for maybe 40 minutes, until the onions caramelize and the tomatoes are a little black around the edges.

Added some buttered brown rice and sliced pineapple.


----------



## AmishHeart

Weird stuff from the freezer that I want to defrost:
Briskett (making briskett burritos), and spring rolls (have 2 dz in the freezer). Also a green salad and a fruit salad from leftovers.


----------



## Starcreek

Caribou said:


> I gotta ask, fruit salad from leftovers? Somebody took a bite out of an apple and somebody ate half a banana?


Hey, if you've got kids, it happens. :dunno:


----------



## AmishHeart

Naw, nothing as interesting as that. I made a big fruit salad the day before. We have leftovers.


----------



## hashbrown

Sentry18 said:


> It's reverse sear. We have been using this method too and it works great. Essentially you season a thick cut of meat, then bake it at around 200 degrees until it is a little undercooked (based on your taste but usually 15 degrees before medium rare for me) and then you sear it right before serving. I sear it by adding a little garlic olive oil to a cast iron skillet then fry for 30 seconds per side on high heat. I let the pan cool to medium then I melt butter and add real garlic, thyme and black pepper. I put the steak back in and cook 45 seconds more on each side. I scoop the butter over the top of the steak while it is searing. Then I plate it up and put another scoop of the melted butter on top before eating.
> 
> Another way to reverse sear is using your grill. Only heat up one side and leave the other cold, off, whatever. Let the seasoned meat "bake" on the cool side then when it's ready turn the heat up on the other side and sear it. Then just add a seasoned butter to it when serving.


I used the smoker this time brought it up to 125 and let rest 15 minutes and threw it it in a screaming hot iron maybe a minute on a side.


----------



## Sentry18

I am going to BBQ some whole chickens on the rotisserie after work and the wife made up some sugar free KFC-style coleslaw last night. Will also put out a tray of cubed cheese, black olives, pepperoncinis, jalapeno dills, etc.


----------



## Tank_Girl

A sweet potato and red lentil dhal in the slow cooker.

The smells are mouth watering and it's only been cooking for a short while.
By this afternoon I'll be ravenous.

I have it over brown rice.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Tonight's dinner was pumpkin soup made from home grown Queensland Blue pumpkin and onions with a swirl of sour cream through it.

In fact the pumpkin was so large it may well be dinner for the next few nights  .


----------



## hashbrown

Oh no! The fat from the ribs is dripping in the fried taters!


----------



## timmie

chili .salad , and fried cornbread , with a large glass of sweet tea.


----------



## terri9630

Nothing special for dinner but the kid made a blueberry pudding cake for desert.


----------



## AmishHeart

Roasted whole chicken, 13 bean soup, squash our son grew, grapes, and fresh sour dough bread. Granddaughter made oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Nothing special for dinner but the kid made a blueberry pudding cake for desert.


Damn that looks fantastic!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> Damn that looks fantastic!


It was. The kid wants to enter a cake in the fair next week and has been trying new recipes to see how they come out. I think this is the one she has settled on.


----------



## hashbrown

I've been pondering on something all afternoon. Chocolate gravy has been a favorite treat of mine since my childhood. So why don't we have chocolate biscuits? Well after experimenting this afternoon we now have chocolate biscuits slathered with chocolate and caramel sauce.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> I've been pondering on something all afternoon. Chocolate gravy has been a favorite treat of mine since my childhood. So why don't we have chocolate biscuits? Well after experimenting this afternoon we now have chocolate biscuits slathered with chocolate and caramel sauce.


What, no recipe? Otherwise those are just burnt biscuits dressed up to look delicious.. What is chocolate gravy?


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> What, no recipe? Otherwise those are just burnt biscuits dressed up to look delicious.. What is chocolate gravy?


This is chocolate gravy I made awhile back. Its like homemade chocolate pie filling served hot over biscuits. Its a hillbilly thing.


----------



## hashbrown

Caribou said:


> You are truly an evil man. I gain three pounds every time you post.


We do love to cook!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> This is chocolate gravy I made awhile back. Its like homemade chocolate pie filling served hot over biscuits. Its a hillbilly thing.


I'm part Hill Billy and that looks good.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hmm hashbrown that looks delicious  . Chocolate is good on anything in my opinion, but that is probably because I am a chocoholic and DH is a worse version thereof.

You are now persuading me to have to make a large batch of chocolate fudge shortly


----------



## Tank_Girl

Hashbrown your wife is a most fortunate woman.

My dad loved to cook also. Mum was very good at roasts but dad was good at everything else.
My father is Dutch and he went through the rationing and famine in Europe as a child so food became very important to him.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Tonight's dinner is roast chicken with sweet potato, turnips, silverbeet and broad beans picked from our gardens that we blanched and froze from previous crops.

Our cat got 2 raw chicken wing tips which she loved and we will break up the rest of the meat for a few more meals for a stir fries and Tabatha kitten will get a bit for her dinner tonight too.


----------



## hashbrown

The country boy special, fried squirrel potatoes biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Sentry18

I grilled up some thick cut pork chops with a Memphis style meat rub. We also had some brussel sprouts quartered and fried in butter with peppered bacon and a little lemon juice at the end. For dessert we had some strawberries.


----------



## hashbrown

Sentry18 said:


> I grilled up some thick cut pork chops with a Memphis style meat rub. We also had some brussel sprouts quartered and fried in butter with peppered bacon and a little lemon juice at the end. For dessert we had some strawberries.


Do you sit down for a family dinner nightly?


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> Do you sit down for a family dinner nightly?


We do. Not everyone is always at the table but whoever is able to joins in. We are all together at least 4-5 times a week. Everyone has a meal prep job to do and everyone has a post-meal cleanup detail.


----------



## AmishHeart

We sit down for dinner every night except Friday night. That's pizza and movie night. Otherwise, no tv. 
Tonight was chicken tacos and black bean burritos.


----------



## hashbrown

I think it is so important and so many folks don't do it anymore. We always cook together and sit down and give thanks as a family.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tonight we had bacon and eggs for dinner. We had built up quite an appetite after spreading manure over 3/4's of the house paddock lawns.


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> I think it is so important and so many folks don't do it anymore. We always cook together and sit down and give thanks as a family.


Agreed. Some days it feels like the only time we are all together is during the evening meal. With ballet, cheer, hapkido, gymnastics, part time jobs, youth groups, meetings, civic groups, etc., etc., etc. having a fixed family time every day becomes even more important. We start the meal with prayers and as we eat each person talks about the highlights of their day or something unusual or interesting they learned that day.


----------



## obg12

Didn't decide what I'll eat tonight yet but I'm ready,looked like rain so I started early today also have 14 hot wings in my secret sauce chilling in the refrigerator


----------



## hashbrown

Window pane potato chips we made for appetizers tonight.


----------



## hashbrown

Caribou said:


> That's amazing, how did you pull this off?


Sliced the potato thin enough you could see through put herbs between 2 pieces of potato oiled and put another skillet on top and did it again and a again and then baked.


----------



## timmie

lima beans and cornbread. for desert fresh apple pie topped with hubby's favorite,ice cream.lol


----------



## sewingcreations15

Looks wonderful hashbrown you should open up a restaurant  .


----------



## Sentry18

BIG dinner plans tonight as I sit inside a mobile command post. I will be enjoying a 3 course meal with the strong possibility of a natural and decadent dessert. I will begin with a trio of cubed bird, pig and bovine based proteins contained within a very convenient serving tray. Next I will be diving into a multitude of leafy greens, poultry offspring, pig crumbles, moldy cheeses and other natural taste delites coated with a liberal helping of pressed olive oils & natural seasonings. I will of course also be consuming a refreshing polymer carafe of natural spring waters with just a touch of added minerals. I am considering stepping outside of the dietary box by exploring the taste sensations and antioxidant morsels that are blueberries to serve as the caboose of this fine train of a meal. We will see how I feel after gorging myself at the trough of gluttony and opulence.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I made a tuna melt with cheddar cheese and my own home made mayo.

It took three attempts at getting the mayo right but I snagged it on the third attempt.
YAYYYY.
I added fresh dill and lemon balm from my garden to flavor up the mayo.
Wow!! Lemon balm out lemons lemons.
Good to know when there aren't any lemons in season on the trees.

The dill and lemon mayo went so well with the tuna.

The recipe is simple but the technique takes a little work.
Now I have it down pat I'll never go back to jarred mayo from the store ever again.


----------



## Sentry18

Tank_Girl said:


> I made a tuna melt with cheddar cheese and my own home made mayo.
> 
> It took three attempts at getting the mayo right but I snagged it on the third attempt.
> YAYYYY.
> I added fresh dill and lemon balm from my garden to flavor up the mayo.
> Wow!! Lemon balm out lemons lemons.
> Good to know when there aren't any lemons in season on the trees.
> 
> The dill and lemon mayo went so well with the tuna.
> 
> The recipe is simple but the technique takes a little work.
> Now I have it down pat I'll never go back to jarred mayo from the store ever again.


Mmmm I love homemade mayo. The only downside is that it does not have a long life span in the refrigerator. We usually only get 6-8 days out of it so we don't make large batches. But it's worth it as the store bought stuff is so full of unhealthy junk. I have even made avocado mayo which is also very good.

One thing I do with homemade mayo is to add 2-3 tbsps to 3-4lbs of raw ground beef, mix well, add preferred seasonings (sans salt) and refrigerator for an hour before making patties. Salt the tops of the patties and grill. The added fat and flavor is really quite incredible, plus it gives the burger an incredible sear on the outside.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I'm trying hashbrown casserole in the slow cooker.

I'll tweek it and put bacon in it and some extra veggies.

I found the recipe on Yummly and it had good reviews so I'll see if it translates 
well to a slow cooker.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Tank_Girl said:


> I'm trying hashbrown casserole in the slow cooker.
> 
> I'll tweek it and put bacon in it and some extra veggies.
> 
> I found the recipe on Yummly and it had good reviews so I'll see if it translates
> well to a slow cooker.


adding eggs was a mistake and stopped the casserole from being creamy.
It still tasted awesome even if it looked a bit curdled.

Next attempt will be better.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Tonight's tea is homemade pizza including the dough with chicken ( a portion from the freezer from our last roasted chicken), mushroom (tinned champignons), capsicum ( preserved and frozen from our gardens) and cheese  . Yummo .


----------



## terri9630

Chicken and potatoes. They are out in the solar oven cooking away.


----------



## AmishHeart

Beef tacos and black bean burritos tonight.


----------



## myrtle55

Wow, no one mentioned Sentry's meal or hashbrown being cooked in a crock pot. I was still cracking up as I got to the bottom of these posts!


----------



## camo2460

AdmiralD7S said:


> Normally cannibalism is frowned upon. However, if it puts his wife back out on the market, I don't suspect you'll hear too many complaints (at least not from the fellas!)


What I want to know is, where did she get a Slow Cooker big enough for Hashbrown?


----------



## Sentry18

myrtle55 said:


> Wow, no one mentioned Sentry's meal or hashbrown being cooked in a crock pot. I was still cracking up as I got to the bottom of these posts!


I know right. I put so much work into that meal.  Actually I think it took longer to type that out and post the pictures than it did to eat it.

Tonight I steamed up some fresh broccoli and my wife made some from scratch alfredo sauce.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I harvested my first ever tromboncino and I cut the long straight neck off it spiralized it and gently pan fried it in garlic butter.
I then poured 3 beaten eggs over it to make an frittata style of thick omlet.

Tastes exactly like zucchine and I didn't even have to peel it.

This is going to be a keeper and growing it on a trelis keeps the fruit straight.

YUM.


----------



## hashbrown

camo2460 said:


> What I want to know is, where did she get a Slow Cooker big enough for Hashbrown?


Hashbrown is better baked! :wave:


----------



## Tank_Girl

slow cooker Chili taco soup and slow cooker bread.

There's just something about wet weather that gives me the urge to make soup and bread.
It's so comforting when the weather is just beastly to have a large pot of soup bubbling and the smell of yeasty bread baking.


----------



## AmishHeart

It was make your own homemade pizza tonight. Friday night movie night. Husband and I watched "Baby Driver" with dinner.
Great use of the word retarded in that movie.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Tank_Girl said:


> slow cooker Chili taco soup and slow cooker bread.
> 
> There's just something about wet weather that gives me the urge to make soup and bread.
> It's so comforting when the weather is just beastly to have a large pot of soup bubbling and the smell of yeasty bread baking.


The slow cooker chili taco soup was a huge success.
It was even better the next day when the flavor had time to develop.
There was no real recipe and I just threw things into the slow cooker that
I thought would go well together.
The trick now is to remember what I did so I can make it again.
This would most def. be good canning it up into pint jars as a ready meal.

I decided I wasn't doing slow cooker bread and just leave it in the 
bread maker to bake.
Well, when it got to the baking part of the cycle it started smoking.
YIKES.
*sigh*
The dough got put into a sealed ice cream bucket in the ice box
and this morning it looks like I'm having slow cooker bread after all.
I normally only ever use my bread maker to make dough because 
I'm really, REALLY bad at hand made bread dough and I don't like the huge hole the bread maker makes in the bottom of the loaf once it's baked.
Obviously the bread maker is telling me it doesn't like the bake part of the 
cycle either.
Duly noted.


----------



## terri9630

Tank_Girl said:


> The slow cooker chili taco soup was a huge success.
> It was even better the next day when the flavor had time to develop.
> There was no real recipe and I just threw things into the slow cooker that
> I thought would go well together.
> The trick now is to remember what I did so I can make it again.
> This would most def. be good canning it up into pint jars as a ready meal.
> 
> I decided I wasn't doing slow cooker bread and just leave it in the
> bread maker to bake.
> Well, when it got to the baking part of the cycle it started smoking.
> YIKES.
> *sigh*
> The dough got put into a sealed ice cream bucket in the ice box
> and this morning it looks like I'm having slow cooker bread after all.
> I normally only ever use my bread maker to make dough because
> I'm really, REALLY bad at hand made bread dough and I don't like the huge hole the bread maker makes in the bottom of the loaf once it's baked.
> Obviously the bread maker is telling me it doesn't like the bake part of the
> cycle either.
> Duly noted.


What is slow cooker bread? I don't use my bread machine much anymore, I don't like that hole in the bottom of the bread either.


----------



## AmishHeart

Had a housefull for dinner tonight with my cousin in visiting. We had breaded cod, meatloaf, mashed potatoes with gravy, green beans, fruit salad, green chili cheese rolls, pickles, beets, pumpkin cake and brownies.

Another housefull tomorrow. I'm thinking chicken.


----------



## Tank_Girl

terri9630 said:


> What is slow cooker bread? I don't use my bread machine much anymore, I don't like that hole in the bottom of the bread either.


I bake the bread dough in the slow cooker on high until it sounds hollow when rapped with your knuckles.

I grease the bowl with a little olive oil, shape the dough into a rough sphere and slash the top twice.
I fold a tea towel and put it under the lid of the slow cooker to catch the steam so the bread doesn't go soggy.

I always put a little extra yeast in the dough mix to compensate for the fact the bread doesn't get exposed to fierce heat like it would in either a wood or conventional oven.


----------



## Danil54

Breakfast was cinnamon rolls made from a sour dough starter i have with an icing made from a can of sweetened condensed milk i needed to use and tonight was deer sausage jambalaya with shrimp. The pic is right after I added the rice to simmer down.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

People always look at me funny when I tell them I make sourdough cinnamon rolls. They are GREAT!


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tonight we are having the other half of our mince and garden vegetable stir fry  .

We also roasted another whole chicken and had some of that meat for lunch as chicken sandwiches and we will break up the rest of the meat for portions for the freezer.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Curried apricot chicken with brown rice.


----------



## AmishHeart

Chicken enchiladas, black beans, rice, and salad.


----------



## Sentry18

I am having nothing with a side of nothing (fasting this weekend). But tonight I am cooking dinner for tomorrow. I am making creole sausage and peppers with riced cauliflower. 

I take 2 large rings of butcher shop andouille sausage and sear them on the grill with some full size yellow bell peppers & green bell peppers. I then slice up the sausages and peppers and throw them into a slow cooker with some garlic, onion, zucchini, cayenne infused olive oil, diced tomatoes, a little water and some creole seasoning mix. I will then throw the slow cooker in the refrigerator until tomorrow when I leave for work. I will set the slow cooker to turn on at 10:30am and run until 5:30pm on low. When I get home I will cook and thoroughly press/drain the riced cauliflower, then add in a couple tbsp of butter and a little salt.


----------



## hashbrown

This mornings individual breakfast souffles


----------



## AmishHeart

Tonight was Chicken Pesto Pasta, and Large shell pasta stuffed with cheeses and marinara sauce over it for the vegetarian main. Also cantaloupe, berries, and steamed asparagus.


----------



## hashbrown

When your wife says it’s tuna casserole night, yep breakfast for dinner..... Bacon eggs and sweet cream peanut butter waffles.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> This mornings individual breakfast souffles


Those little cast iron pots/bowls are so CUTE! I just want to steal them from you..... Where did you find those?


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> When your wife says it's tuna casserole night, yep breakfast for dinner..... Bacon eggs and sweet cream peanut butter waffles.


Sweet cream peanut butter waffles? Care to share the recipe? Puleezze!!


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Sweet cream peanut butter waffles? Care to share the recipe? Puleezze!!


Extremely simple and from my preps. I found this commercial mix at a bargain and loaded up on it. Ive never had such tasty pancakes!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> Extremely simple and from my preps. I found this commercial mix at a bargain and loaded up on it. Ive never had such tasty pancakes!


Thanks. Who makes it? And what about those fabulous bowls/pots??


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Those little cast iron pots/bowls are so CUTE! I just want to steal them from you..... Where did you find those?


I found them at the Kitchen Collection outlet store. They seemed a little pricey at $10 each but I had to have them.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> Thanks. Who makes it? And what about those fabulous bowls/pots??


It was $2 per 5lb bag I bought 10 of them.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> I found them at the Kitchen Collection outlet store. They seemed a little pricey at $10 each but I had to have them.


That's a lot cheaper than the lodge ones I found on amazon.


----------



## Grimm

This morning I made the girls mini pancake muffins- blueberry. Basically pancakes cooked in the oven in a mini muffin pan. The girls and K love them and it is neater to cook them this way than cooking on the griddle.

Tonight is tri-tip broiled with a pat of butter and seasoned with salt and pepper. Steamed fresh broccoli seasoned with salt and butter. Yum!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> It was $2 per 5lb bag I bought 10 of them.


Thanks! I'm going to see if I can get some.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> That's a lot cheaper than the lodge ones I found on amazon.


I took a picture of the brand when I got them.


----------



## hashbrown

Grimm said:


> This morning I made the girls mini pancake muffins- blueberry. Basically pancakes cooked in the oven in a mini muffin pan. The girls and K love them and it is neater to cook them this way than cooking on the griddle.
> 
> Tonight is tri-tip broiled with a pat of butter and seasoned with salt and pepper. Steamed fresh broccoli seasoned with salt and butter. Yum!


I love a tri-tip! We buy them all the time a lot of people dont know about that cut.


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> That's a lot cheaper than the lodge ones I found on amazon.


$23 bucks on Amazon! I could buy them here and ship them to you for half the price if they have any left!


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> I took a picture of the brand when I got them.


Awesome...


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and today dinner was homemade pancakes from a mix recipe we found and made with whipped cream and or butter and homemade strawberry jam made from strawberries from our gardens. Yum yum  .


----------



## SheepdogPRS

I have always used Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix. It is made so you only add water. We started using it when we were very young and backpacking all over the Cascades and Olympics. Put some wild blueberries in it and it is a sweet treat. Camp biscuits and fresh trout work great too.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> $23 bucks on Amazon! I could buy them here and ship them to you for half the price if they have any left!


If shipping is reasonable I'll take 4!!


----------



## hashbrown

terri9630 said:


> If shipping is reasonable I'll take 4!!


I'll check if they have any left tomorrow.


----------



## hashbrown

I rattled the cast iron around and made cheese steak sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Grimm

I am making the switch to 100% gluten free for Roo and Juju Bee. I want to cut gluten to rule it out as a factor to Roo's hyperactive behavior. So I have a bag of Birchbender Paleo pancake mix. Juju loves it with fresh blueberries! That reminds me I need to pick up some TJ's GF pumpkin pancake mix and store it in the freezer for year round use.

Dinner tonight was Chicken Tikka with rice and peas. I browned the chicken in butter then simmered in the sauce with the added browned butter. I'm not having rice but everyone else is! This is the first time I have been able to get Roo to eat tikka! She is too picky for her own good.


----------



## Sentry18

Busy night again tonight so we are just making a quick taco salad with ground beef, our own seasoning mix, chopped jalapeno, fresh sliced avocado, grated cheddar, diced tomato, black olives and of course a leafy green mix. We also make a dressing out of sour cream and Cholula.


----------



## Sentry18

Meatballs cooking in the slow cooker with a homemade spicy red pepper no-sugar-added marinara. Will add some diced zucchini an hour or so before we are ready to eat.


----------



## Sentry18

This is how I envision @hashbrown working a cast iron skillet full of stew.


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> This is how I envision @hashbrown working a cast iron skillet full of stew.
> 
> View attachment 21239


That's just scary. I'd make such a mess...


----------



## Tank_Girl

Call me an odd duck but sometimes I just like plain food.

Plain jacket potatoes cooked in the slow cooker with a huge pat of salted butter and a heaped pinch of snipped onion and garlic chives.

Colour me happy.


----------



## terri9630

Plain ol hamburgers, Doritos and a Dr Pepper. Definitely not diet food.


----------



## AmishHeart

I had a ridiculous student led parent teacher conference at 5:30 tonight. That meant Grandson took me to the tuba closet and explained to me why 3 of his grades dropped to a B. I brought along a thermos of coffee, cold water, and chinese take out. Husband and I ate that in the car after the conference, because at 7:00 the twins were performing in the Halloween Band Concert. So we kind of had a picnic while we waited.


----------



## Sentry18

Tonight I am making Shepard's pie with mashed cauliflower instead of potatoes. One of my wife's favorite dishes.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Soy, honey and garlic chicken wings in the slow cooker. May even throw in some freshly grated ginger just to give it some pep.

Most times I do smokey BBQ or Char siu but today I'll shake it up a bit.


----------



## Sentry18

With Halloween activities going on we just had a very quick meal of beef summer sausage, various sliced cheeses, raw veggies, spinach dip and water.


----------



## AmishHeart

No Halloween stuff going on here, but the kids have been eating candy we brought all day. Dinner tonight is on our own...bratwurst, sauerkraut, mac salad, and green salad. I think the rest of the week is communal meals with us hosting on Friday night. We do have a "coffee break" (basically a breakfast) in the morning we will be at.


----------



## terri9630

Home canned beef and gravy over left over rice. I don't have any candy but I do have a tub of Blue Bell and cool whip.


----------



## hashbrown

We are at our old cabin for the weekend. It was a dreary day so I spent a big portion of it watching the smoker. I smoked a rack of ribs a deer shoulder, 2 home grown sweet taters as big your head, beans and made a blueberry pie and cat head biscuits,


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> We are at our old cabin for the weekend. It was a dreary day so I spent a big portion of it watching the smoker. I smoked a rack of ribs a deer shoulder, 2 home grown sweet taters as big your head, beans and made a blueberry pie and cat head biscuits,
> View attachment 21408
> View attachment 21409
> View attachment 21410
> View attachment 21411
> View attachment 21412
> View attachment 21414


1. I hope you have an Instagram account.

2. I hope you are working on a deeply illustrated cookbook.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

hashbrown said:


> We are at our old cabin for the weekend. It was a dreary day so I spent a big portion of it watching the smoker. I smoked a rack of ribs a deer shoulder, 2 home grown sweet taters as big your head, beans and made a blueberry pie and cat head biscuits,
> View attachment 21408
> View attachment 21409
> View attachment 21410
> View attachment 21411
> View attachment 21412
> View attachment 21414


Never smoked a deer shoulder. Might have to give that a shot. Do you add a good bit of fat to keep it from drying out?


----------



## hashbrown

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Never smoked a deer shoulder. Might have to give that a shot. Do you add a good bit of fat to keep it from drying out?


I wrap it in foil after a couple of hours in heavy smoke. When I was a kid we would bury deer shoulders in foil in the coals of the deer camp fire.


----------



## hashbrown

Sentry18 said:


> 1. I hope you have an Instagram account.
> 
> 2. I hope you are working on a deeply illustrated cookbook.


 My friends and family are always trying to get me to do something with cooking. They try to get me to start a youtube channel. The problem is I speak like a hillbilly construction worker. The editing would take days!


----------



## hashbrown

Caribou said:


> Add one more friend to the list. Presentation is half the meal and boy oh boy can you present a meal. I don't know that you would have the time but when you do a book or a channel would go over well.


I learned from my mother everything she makes is beautiful! We didn't have much, she could go out in the yard and kill a chicken and gather produce from the garden and it would look like it came out of the finest restaurant. She is a very classical styled cook and I enjoy a more rustic style. I'm not sure that either of us have any special talent for it we are both hard headed and try hard to make things nice for our family.


----------



## jimLE

Today was fully cooked boneless chicken breast mixed in with fiesta nacho cheese soup.white hominy. And mashed potatoes. The dogs n me loved every bite.


----------



## Sentry18

The lady of the house is making deconstructed egg rolls. Essentially imagine everything that would be in a chicken egg roll stir fried with sriracha sauce then consumed with chop sticks from a bowl rather than deep fried in a dough.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Smoked cod chowder.

I didn't have enough smoked cod fillets to make up an entire slowcooker's worth the soup so I added some triple smoked bacon and a packet of smoked salmon.
It's turning out really well and the smell is driving me crazy.


----------



## terri9630

hashbrown said:


> My friends and family are always trying to get me to do something with cooking. They try to get me to start a youtube channel. The problem is I speak like a hillbilly construction worker. The editing would take days!


I guess you've never watched jnull0 on you tube. I love watching his cooking videos.


----------



## jimLE

Tank_Girl said:


> Smoked cod chowder.
> 
> I didn't have enough smoked cod fillets to make up an entire slowcooker's worth the soup so I added some triple smoked bacon and a packet of smoked salmon.
> It's turning out really well and the smell is driving me crazy.


Bacon goes great with right near everything..


----------



## Tank_Girl

jimLE said:


> Bacon goes great with right near everything..


Amen to that Brother.


----------



## Starcreek

Field peas, salad, and cooked apples from the orchard on the top of the mountain over there.


----------



## jimLE

Just ate chicken fiesta nacho cheese soup on rice. Short 1 ingredient.home made bacon bits. But the dogs n me still loved it anyhow.


----------



## hashbrown

I made a apple pie and my wife cooked up some tacos. She said I couldn't have pie for dinner, fooled her!


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> I made a apple pie and my wife cooked up some tacos. She said I couldn't have pie for dinner, fooled her!
> View attachment 21450


Hey! I am on a low carb diet here! Less pies and more meat!


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> Hey! I am on a low carb diet here! Less pies and more meat!


Quiet you! Pies are wonderful!!


----------



## AmishHeart

We ate tons of pie last week..chocolate creme, coconut cream, cherry, raisin cream cheese, peanut butter cream cheese chocolate chip. It is a food group, you know, all on it's own. Now we're home and on a no pie diet.
We had chili and salad tonight.


----------



## hashbrown

Sentry18 said:


> Hey! I am on a low carb diet here! Less pies and more meat!


The more calories you burn the more pie you can eat! Don't fall for those fad diets!


----------



## Sentry18

hashbrown said:


> The more calories you burn the more pie you can eat! Don't fall for those fad diets!


So if I climb Mt. Kilimanjaro I can eat that whole pie? :green:


----------



## terri9630

Sentry18 said:


> So if I climb Mt. Kilimanjaro I can eat that whole pie? :green:


You could have 2.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

Sentry,
I'm with you! I am on a no/low as possible carb diet and I am still trying to find different things to eat.

I really miss sourdough bread and hot cocoa... but I am staying with it.


----------



## Sentry18

SheepdogPRS said:


> Sentry,
> I'm with you! I am on a no/low as possible carb diet and I am still trying to find different things to eat.
> 
> I really miss sourdough bread and hot cocoa... but I am staying with it.


Good for you! You should join us over in the keto thread.


----------



## AmishHeart

I have a new recipe to try for dinner..it's a shepherd's pie made in cast iron fry pan, but instead of meat it has chopped portobello mushroom and other veg. Still the mashed potatoes and cheese on top.


----------



## hashbrown

Venison Taco Casserole cooked in a homemade steel pan.


----------

